# Boris Nemstov Plaza



## theDoctorisIn

I've been living in the Washington D.C. area for the last 9 months or so, since I started law school.

I'm a big walker - it's how I get to know a new place - and I decided today to explore a new part of D.C., and walked from where I live in Virginia across the Key Bridge, and then up Wisconsin for a while. After I'd been walking for a while, I passed by the Russian embassy - and noticed something.

The one-block stretch of Wisconsin Avenue that the embassy sits on has been re-named "Boris Nemstov Plaza".

I got a real kick out of that, and I was wondering what this forum's legion of paid Russian trolls think about it.


----------



## Stratford57

I can't tell you what paid Russian trolls think about it.

I'm an ethnic Russian from Ukraine and have been watching Russian politics for quite a while. Nemtsov was big in 90-s, a lot less important in 2000-s and after 2010 was basically losing his popularity. He was more interested in dating young girls (like Anna Duritskaya who was with him when he was killed) than in politics. His value as an oppositioner was close to zero. However after his murder Western press started portraying him as "last Putin's critic was killed". So being alive he was a lot less harmful to Putin than being dead. Who benefited from his death? Certainly, not Putin.

(BTW, his case reminds me Litwinenko's murder in UK and Voronenkov's murder in Ukraine: a useless person becomes very useful after his death for those who want to harm Putin).


----------



## TemplarKormac

IN SOVIET RUSSIA

You don't troll Russia, Russia troll you!

-Sincerely, The USMB Paid Russian Trolls


----------



## Stratford57

Nemtsov was 55, Anna Duritskaya was 24 (a Ukrainian model).

Boris Nemtsov's girlfriend Anna Duritskaya devastated over 'erotic' pictures leak | Daily Mail Online


----------



## ozro

I have a goat named Boris.


----------



## theDoctorisIn

Honestly, I'm surprised FSB agents haven't torn the signs down in the dead of night yet.


----------



## Pete7469

theDoctorisIn said:


> I've been living in the Washington D.C. area for the last 9 months or so, since I started law school.
> 
> I'm a big walker - it's how I get to know a new place - and I decided today to explore a new part of D.C., and walked from where I live in Virginia across the Key Bridge, and then up Wisconsin for a while. After I'd been walking for a while, I passed by the Russian embassy - and noticed something.
> 
> The one-block stretch of Wisconsin Avenue that the embassy sat on has been re-named "Boris Nemstov Plaza".
> 
> I got a real kick out of that, and I was wondering what this forum's legion of paid Russian trolls think about it.




DC is the perfect place for statist zealots, I'm not surprised you're comfortable there.

I hope you aren't murdered for your wallet.

That's about the nicest thing I can say. 

Whatever bullshit you're trying to imply that those of us who oppose the politics of hate and envy that you promote are somehow agents of russia are just as asinine as the concept of people who ignore murder laws being compelled to obey gun laws.

I'd suggest you stop huffing paint, but it's better for society if you just run with the habit to it's bitter end.


----------



## Hossfly

Stratford57 said:


> I can't tell you what paid Russian trolls think about it.
> 
> I'm an ethnic Russian from Ukraine and have been watching Russian politics for quite a while. Nemtsov was big in 90-s, a lot less important in 2000-s and after 2010 was basically losing his popularity. He was more interested in dating young girls (like Anna Duritskaya who was with him when he was killed) than in politics. His value as an oppositioner was close to zero. However after his murder Western press started portraying him as "last Putin's critic was killed". So being alive he was a lot less harmful to Putin than being dead. Who benefited from his death? Certainly, not Putin.
> 
> (BTW, his case reminds me Litwinenko's murder in UK and Voronenkov's murder in Ukraine: a useless person becomes very useful after his death for those who want to harm Putin).



Sounds a lot like the Clinton Crime Cartel shenanigans.


----------



## theDoctorisIn

Pete7469 said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've been living in the Washington D.C. area for the last 9 months or so, since I started law school.
> 
> I'm a big walker - it's how I get to know a new place - and I decided today to explore a new part of D.C., and walked from where I live in Virginia across the Key Bridge, and then up Wisconsin for a while. After I'd been walking for a while, I passed by the Russian embassy - and noticed something.
> 
> The one-block stretch of Wisconsin Avenue that the embassy sat on has been re-named "Boris Nemstov Plaza".
> 
> I got a real kick out of that, and I was wondering what this forum's legion of paid Russian trolls think about it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DC is the perfect place for statist zealots, I'm not surprised you're comfortable there.
> 
> I hope you aren't murdered for your wallet.
> 
> That's about the nicest thing I can say.
> 
> Whatever bullshit you're trying to imply that those of us who oppose the politics of hate and envy that you promote are somehow agents of russia are just as asinine as the concept of people who ignore murder laws being compelled to obey gun laws.
> 
> I'd suggest you stop huffing paint, but it's better for society if you just run with the habit to it's bitter end.
Click to expand...




Adorable.

I wasn't actually trying to imply anything about you, fuckwit - but thanks for outing yourself. I was referring to the actual, real Russian trolls that post here.


----------



## frigidweirdo

Stratford57 said:


> I can't tell you what paid Russian trolls think about it.
> 
> I'm an ethnic Russian from Ukraine and have been watching Russian politics for quite a while. Nemtsov was big in 90-s, a lot less important in 2000-s and after 2010 was basically losing his popularity. He was more interested in dating young girls (like Anna Duritskaya who was with him when he was killed) than in politics. His value as an oppositioner was close to zero. However after his murder Western press started portraying him as "last Putin's critic was killed". So being alive he was a lot less harmful to Putin than being dead. Who benefited from his death? Certainly, not Putin.
> 
> (BTW, his case reminds me Litwinenko's murder in UK and Voronenkov's murder in Ukraine: a useless person becomes very useful after his death for those who want to harm Putin).



Well, the way Putin destroys his opponents, it's not so easy to have power as an opposer. 

It says more about Putin than about Nemstov.


----------



## Pete7469

theDoctorisIn said:


> Pete7469 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've been living in the Washington D.C. area for the last 9 months or so, since I started law school.
> 
> I'm a big walker - it's how I get to know a new place - and I decided today to explore a new part of D.C., and walked from where I live in Virginia across the Key Bridge, and then up Wisconsin for a while. After I'd been walking for a while, I passed by the Russian embassy - and noticed something.
> 
> The one-block stretch of Wisconsin Avenue that the embassy sat on has been re-named "Boris Nemstov Plaza".
> 
> I got a real kick out of that, and I was wondering what this forum's legion of paid Russian trolls think about it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DC is the perfect place for statist zealots, I'm not surprised you're comfortable there.
> 
> I hope you aren't murdered for your wallet.
> 
> That's about the nicest thing I can say.
> 
> Whatever bullshit you're trying to imply that those of us who oppose the politics of hate and envy that you promote are somehow agents of russia are just as asinine as the concept of people who ignore murder laws being compelled to obey gun laws.
> 
> I'd suggest you stop huffing paint, but it's better for society if you just run with the habit to it's bitter end.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Adorable.
> 
> I wasn't actually trying to imply anything about you, fuckwit - but thanks for outing yourself. I was referring to the _literal_ Russian trolls that post here.
Click to expand...


And exactly who are they bed wetter?

Some fucking "mod" you are. Even that useless puke Don't Taze me doesn't post troll threads.

Libturds like you cut and paste thousands of threads from huff po and other agitprop sources, but I suppose Soros paid trolls are above reproach in whatever orifice functions as your "mind".


----------



## theDoctorisIn

Pete7469 said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pete7469 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've been living in the Washington D.C. area for the last 9 months or so, since I started law school.
> 
> I'm a big walker - it's how I get to know a new place - and I decided today to explore a new part of D.C., and walked from where I live in Virginia across the Key Bridge, and then up Wisconsin for a while. After I'd been walking for a while, I passed by the Russian embassy - and noticed something.
> 
> The one-block stretch of Wisconsin Avenue that the embassy sat on has been re-named "Boris Nemstov Plaza".
> 
> I got a real kick out of that, and I was wondering what this forum's legion of paid Russian trolls think about it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DC is the perfect place for statist zealots, I'm not surprised you're comfortable there.
> 
> I hope you aren't murdered for your wallet.
> 
> That's about the nicest thing I can say.
> 
> Whatever bullshit you're trying to imply that those of us who oppose the politics of hate and envy that you promote are somehow agents of russia are just as asinine as the concept of people who ignore murder laws being compelled to obey gun laws.
> 
> I'd suggest you stop huffing paint, but it's better for society if you just run with the habit to it's bitter end.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Adorable.
> 
> I wasn't actually trying to imply anything about you, fuckwit - but thanks for outing yourself. I was referring to the _literal_ Russian trolls that post here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And exactly who are they bed wetter?
> 
> Some fucking "mod" you are. Even that useless puke Don't Taze me doesn't post troll threads.
> 
> Libturds like you cut and paste thousands of threads from huff po and other agitprop sources, but I suppose Soros paid trolls are above reproach in whatever orifice functions as your "mind".
Click to expand...




I have no idea what crawled up your ass, fuckwad - but you seem a little butthurt. Honestly, I have no idea why this topic has gotten you so riled up.

Why do you think this is a "troll" thread? Are you trying to claim that I'm lying?


----------



## theDoctorisIn

https://www.washingtonpost.com/loca...8e748f892c0_story.html?utm_term=.bc62a23d885c

Does that help?


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

theDoctorisIn said:


> I've been living in the Washington D.C. area for the last 9 months or so, since I started law school.
> 
> I'm a big walker - it's how I get to know a new place - and I decided today to explore a new part of D.C., and walked from where I live in Virginia across the Key Bridge, and then up Wisconsin for a while. After I'd been walking for a while, I passed by the Russian embassy - and noticed something.
> 
> The one-block stretch of Wisconsin Avenue that the embassy sat on has been re-named "Boris Nemstov Plaza".
> 
> I got a real kick out of that, and I was wondering what this forum's legion of paid Russian trolls think about it.



Maybe mile from my old 70s digs on Q St. near Wisconsin.  Used to act like we were talking into our shirt cuffs when we walked by, back when it was Soviet.


----------



## Pete7469

theDoctorisIn said:


> I have no idea what crawled up your ass, fuckwad - but you seem a little butthurt. Honestly, I have no idea why this topic has gotten you so riled up.
> 
> Why do you think this is a "troll" thread? Are you trying to claim that I'm lying?



You're a bed wetting leftist parasite. If you are communicating you're either parroting a lie someone else came up with or one of your own.

How am I "riled up"?

This is exactly the same demeanor I approach every other useless agitprop thread with.


----------



## theDoctorisIn

Billy_Kinetta said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've been living in the Washington D.C. area for the last 9 months or so, since I started law school.
> 
> I'm a big walker - it's how I get to know a new place - and I decided today to explore a new part of D.C., and walked from where I live in Virginia across the Key Bridge, and then up Wisconsin for a while. After I'd been walking for a while, I passed by the Russian embassy - and noticed something.
> 
> The one-block stretch of Wisconsin Avenue that the embassy sat on has been re-named "Boris Nemstov Plaza".
> 
> I got a real kick out of that, and I was wondering what this forum's legion of paid Russian trolls think about it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe mile from my old 70s digs on Q St. near Wisconsin.  Used to act like we were talking into our shirt cuffs when we walked by, back when it was Soviet.
Click to expand...


I'd never been up that way before. It's a nice part of town.

The Cathedral up there is really beautiful, too.


----------



## theDoctorisIn

Pete7469 said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have no idea what crawled up your ass, fuckwad - but you seem a little butthurt. Honestly, I have no idea why this topic has gotten you so riled up.
> 
> Why do you think this is a "troll" thread? Are you trying to claim that I'm lying?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're a bed wetting leftist parasite. If you are communicating you're either parroting a lie someone else came up with or one of your own.
> 
> How am I "riled up"?
> 
> This is exactly the same demeanor I approach every other useless agitprop thread with.
Click to expand...




Please stop whining. No one is forcing you to post in this thread, and I honestly have no idea what you're talking about.

If you want to throw a tantrum, do it somewhere else.


----------



## Pete7469

theDoctorisIn said:


> Please stop whining. No one is forcing you to post in this thread, and I honestly have no idea what you're talking about.
> 
> If you want to throw a tantrum, do it somewhere else.



You can stop projecting already....

I'd say you've embarrassed yourself enough already but it would require you to have a frontal lobe in order to recognize the emotion. 

I will do as I please of course and continue to present opportunities for you to prove what a complete imbecile you are on this asinine troll thread and anywhere else you're dumb enough to show up with an appetite for your own foot.


----------



## theDoctorisIn

Pete7469 said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please stop whining. No one is forcing you to post in this thread, and I honestly have no idea what you're talking about.
> 
> If you want to throw a tantrum, do it somewhere else.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can stop projecting already....
> 
> I'd say you've embarrassed yourself enough already but it would require you to have a frontal lobe in order to recognize the emotion.
> 
> I will do as I please of course and continue to present opportunities for you to prove what a complete imbecile you are on this asinine troll thread and anywhere else you're dumb enough to show up with an appetite for your own foot.
Click to expand...


I think it's completely adorable that you're trying so hard to get into a "fight" with me. But I'm really not interested.

This thread is about the fact that the city of DC re-named the street outside the Russian embassy after an vocal and prominent opponent of Putin who _entirely coincidentally_ happened to get shot in the back and killed while walking the streets of Moscow.

If you would like to discuss that, then do so.

If you want to continue your weird little tantrum, please do it somewhere else.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Stratford57 said:


> I can't tell you what paid Russian trolls think about it.
> 
> I'm an ethnic Russian from Ukraine and have been watching Russian politics for quite a while. Nemtsov was big in 90-s, a lot less important in 2000-s and after 2010 was basically losing his popularity. He was more interested in dating young girls (like Anna Duritskaya who was with him when he was killed) than in politics. His value as an oppositioner was close to zero. However after his murder Western press started portraying him as "last Putin's critic was killed". So being alive he was a lot less harmful to Putin than being dead. Who benefited from his death? Certainly, not Putin.
> 
> (BTW, his case reminds me Litwinenko's murder in UK and Voronenkov's murder in Ukraine: a useless person becomes very useful after his death for those who want to harm Putin).



*So being alive he was a lot less harmful to Putin than being dead. 
*
Putin couldn't have killed him because that would have been a stupid mistake, and Putin never makes stupid mistakes?


----------



## S.J.

Don't you love how liberals (like the OP) try to tie conservatives to Russia when it's the liberals who have been trying for decades to implement every aspect of communism in this country?


----------



## Pete7469

theDoctorisIn said:


> I think it's completely adorable that you're trying so hard to get into a "fight" with me. But I'm really not interested.
> 
> This thread is about the fact that the city of DC re-named the street outside the Russian embassy after an vocal and prominent opponent of Putin who _entirely coincidentally_ happened to get shot in the back and killed while walking the streets of Moscow.
> 
> If you would like to discuss that, then do so.
> 
> If you want to continue your weird little tantrum, please do it somewhere else.



LOL...

Good God you can't be....

No... I guess you have to be that stupid.  A person can not be a leftist parasite like you without being weapons grade stupid...

I'm not "trying" to "fight" with you. I'm trolling the mother fuck out of you and you're playing into my hands as willfully as you bought into your meat puppet faggot's bullshit vacuous platitudes about "hope and change"

Your asinine troll thread is about insinuating that anyone who opposes regressive leftist dogma must be one of the "legions of russian trolls" and you can't name one member of this forum who is one with a shred of proof.

Meanwhile there are bed wetters like Deanturd, Lakoturd, and Fakey who do absolutely nothing but post thread after thread of regurgitated leftwing agitprop from sites like huff po and MSLSD.


----------



## theDoctorisIn

S.J. said:


> Don't you love how liberals (like the OP) try to tie conservatives to Russia when it's the liberals who have been trying for decades to implement every aspect of communism in this country?





I've done nothing of the sort. Thou doth protest too much.


----------



## theDoctorisIn

Pete7469 said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's completely adorable that you're trying so hard to get into a "fight" with me. But I'm really not interested.
> 
> This thread is about the fact that the city of DC re-named the street outside the Russian embassy after an vocal and prominent opponent of Putin who _entirely coincidentally_ happened to get shot in the back and killed while walking the streets of Moscow.
> 
> If you would like to discuss that, then do so.
> 
> If you want to continue your weird little tantrum, please do it somewhere else.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL...
> 
> Good God you can't be....
> 
> No... I guess you have to be that stupid.  A person can not be a leftist parasite like you without being weapons grade stupid...
> 
> I'm not "trying" to "fight" with you. I'm trolling the mother fuck out of you and you're playing into my hands as willfully as you bought into your meat puppet faggot's bullshit vacuous platitudes about "hope and change"
> 
> Your asinine troll thread is about insinuating that anyone who opposes regressive leftist dogma must be one of the "legions of russian trolls" and you can't name one member of this forum who is one with a shred of proof.
> 
> Meanwhile there are bed wetters like Deanturd, Lakoturd, and Fakey who do absolutely nothing but post thread after thread of regurgitated leftwing agitprop from sites like huff po and MSLSD.
Click to expand...




As I said to the other one, I haven't "insinuated" anything at all. You have apparently read quite a bit into my posts that simply isn't there.

Do you have anything to say on the topic of thread, or are you going to just waste everyone's time?


----------



## S.J.

theDoctorisIn said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't you love how liberals (like the OP) try to tie conservatives to Russia when it's the liberals who have been trying for decades to implement every aspect of communism in this country?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've done nothing of the sort. Thou doth protest too much.
Click to expand...

Well you damn sure weren't referring to yourself (or your leftist buddies).


----------



## Sbiker

theDoctorisIn said:


> I've been living in the Washington D.C. area for the last 9 months or so, since I started law school.
> 
> I'm a big walker - it's how I get to know a new place - and I decided today to explore a new part of D.C., and walked from where I live in Virginia across the Key Bridge, and then up Wisconsin for a while. After I'd been walking for a while, I passed by the Russian embassy - and noticed something.
> 
> The one-block stretch of Wisconsin Avenue that the embassy sat on has been re-named "Boris Nemstov Plaza".
> 
> I got a real kick out of that, and I was wondering what this forum's legion of paid Russian trolls think about it.



If seriously - Nemtsov wasn't "an idea oppositioner" - he just played politics as many others and was claimed as "Putin's enemy" only after his death. In reality it was closer to this photo:







So, in response of "Boris Nemtsov Plaza" we name as "Boris Nemtsov" new missile with nuclear engine and head... He really loved to fly in USA....


----------



## del

the wicked flee when no man pursueth: but the righteous are bold as a lion.

heh


----------



## theDoctorisIn

S.J. said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't you love how liberals (like the OP) try to tie conservatives to Russia when it's the liberals who have been trying for decades to implement every aspect of communism in this country?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've done nothing of the sort. Thou doth protest too much.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well you damn sure weren't referring to yourself (or your leftist buddies).
Click to expand...




Have you really not noticed?

I'm referring to the (fairly) recent influx of pro-Putin posters who happen to sometimes occasionally post in Cyrillic.

The second poster in this thread is an example of who I'm talking about. Not everything is about you.

Edit to add: SBiker is too.


----------



## Sbiker

theDoctorisIn said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't you love how liberals (like the OP) try to tie conservatives to Russia when it's the liberals who have been trying for decades to implement every aspect of communism in this country?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've done nothing of the sort. Thou doth protest too much.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well you damn sure weren't referring to yourself (or your leftist buddies).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you really not noticed?
> 
> I'm referring to the (fairly) recent influx of pro-Putin posters who happen to sometimes occasionally post in Cyrillic.
> 
> The second poster in this thread is an example of who I'm talking about. Not everything is about you.
> 
> Edit to add: SBiker is too.
Click to expand...


Hmmm, it's very interesting things... Before the about two week of president elections you have more pro-Putin propaganda than me. WHO really would vote at this elections? It seems, Putin's campaign headquarters knows a bit more about "US hackers" in Russian elections ))))) or any other hackers


----------



## theDoctorisIn

Sbiker said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't you love how liberals (like the OP) try to tie conservatives to Russia when it's the liberals who have been trying for decades to implement every aspect of communism in this country?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've done nothing of the sort. Thou doth protest too much.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well you damn sure weren't referring to yourself (or your leftist buddies).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you really not noticed?
> 
> I'm referring to the (fairly) recent influx of pro-Putin posters who happen to sometimes occasionally post in Cyrillic.
> 
> The second poster in this thread is an example of who I'm talking about. Not everything is about you.
> 
> Edit to add: SBiker is too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hmmm, it's very interesting things... Before the about two week of president elections you have more pro-Putin propaganda than me. WHO really would vote at this elections? It seems, Putin's campaign headquarters knows a bit more about "US hackers" in Russian elections ))))) or any other hackers
Click to expand...


I couldn't care less who you guys re-elect. If you guys want a despot, have at it. No skin off my back.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

Conservatives get defensive when there’s the possibility their hero Putin might be criticized.


----------



## S.J.

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Conservatives get defensive when there’s the possibility their hero Putin might be criticized.


Here ya go, Doc.


----------



## theDoctorisIn

S.J. said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> 
> Conservatives get defensive when there’s the possibility their hero Putin might be criticized.
> 
> 
> 
> Here ya go, Doc.
Click to expand...




"Here I go" _what?
_
I don't follow.


----------



## Sbiker

theDoctorisIn said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't you love how liberals (like the OP) try to tie conservatives to Russia when it's the liberals who have been trying for decades to implement every aspect of communism in this country?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've done nothing of the sort. Thou doth protest too much.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well you damn sure weren't referring to yourself (or your leftist buddies).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you really not noticed?
> 
> I'm referring to the (fairly) recent influx of pro-Putin posters who happen to sometimes occasionally post in Cyrillic.
> 
> The second poster in this thread is an example of who I'm talking about. Not everything is about you.
> 
> Edit to add: SBiker is too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hmmm, it's very interesting things... Before the about two week of president elections you have more pro-Putin propaganda than me. WHO really would vote at this elections? It seems, Putin's campaign headquarters knows a bit more about "US hackers" in Russian elections ))))) or any other hackers
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I couldn't care less who you guys re-elect. If you guys want a despot, have at it. No skin off my back.
Click to expand...


Why not? Freedom is not a way to elect "right" and "democratic" president. Freedom is a way to elect president, you really want.


----------



## Pete7469

theDoctorisIn said:


> As I said to the other one, I haven't "insinuated" anything at all. You have apparently read quite a bit into my posts that simply isn't there.
> 
> Do you have anything to say on the topic of thread, or are you going to just waste everyone's time?




You certainly did insinuate there is a "legion of paid russian trolls" on this forum, and the common bed wetter narrative of late is that those who support the world's richest professional clown who beat the criminally insane sociopath hag you wanted to see elected are either russian trolls or dupes is well established. 

No one gives a fruit fly's fuck what you say, because as I've pointed out if you are communicating you're either parroting a lie or posting one of your own. Your activity on this forum is that of a leftist partisan zealot. That's the fact of the matter and everyone knows it.

I'd say the time spent here was quite productive because my face hurts from smiling as you confirmed the fact you're not much more than a caricature of every other statist leftwing tool.


----------



## Dale Smith

theDoctorisIn said:


> Pete7469 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've been living in the Washington D.C. area for the last 9 months or so, since I started law school.
> 
> I'm a big walker - it's how I get to know a new place - and I decided today to explore a new part of D.C., and walked from where I live in Virginia across the Key Bridge, and then up Wisconsin for a while. After I'd been walking for a while, I passed by the Russian embassy - and noticed something.
> 
> The one-block stretch of Wisconsin Avenue that the embassy sat on has been re-named "Boris Nemstov Plaza".
> 
> I got a real kick out of that, and I was wondering what this forum's legion of paid Russian trolls think about it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DC is the perfect place for statist zealots, I'm not surprised you're comfortable there.
> 
> I hope you aren't murdered for your wallet.
> 
> That's about the nicest thing I can say.
> 
> Whatever bullshit you're trying to imply that those of us who oppose the politics of hate and envy that you promote are somehow agents of russia are just as asinine as the concept of people who ignore murder laws being compelled to obey gun laws.
> 
> I'd suggest you stop huffing paint, but it's better for society if you just run with the habit to it's bitter end.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Adorable.
> 
> I wasn't actually trying to imply anything about you, fuckwit - but thanks for outing yourself. I was referring to the actual, real Russian trolls that post here.
Click to expand...


Give it a rest, "DocFuckwad", this forum is so insignificant with so little traffic that not even deep state "gubermint" trolls would bother wasting their time here. When my posts start getting deleted like they do on Yahoo news boards and Facebook? Then you will know that USMB has hit the "big time". You are tiny, small and even sadder? You don't know shit from shinola.

Let me know if I can be of further of assistance, dipshit......I'm here to help.

(snicker)


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

One could infer that the city is sending a not too subtle message that Putin is a ruthless autocrat who likely murders his political opponents and that Russia is anything but a democracy.


----------



## theDoctorisIn

Sbiker said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've done nothing of the sort. Thou doth protest too much.
> 
> 
> 
> Well you damn sure weren't referring to yourself (or your leftist buddies).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you really not noticed?
> 
> I'm referring to the (fairly) recent influx of pro-Putin posters who happen to sometimes occasionally post in Cyrillic.
> 
> The second poster in this thread is an example of who I'm talking about. Not everything is about you.
> 
> Edit to add: SBiker is too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hmmm, it's very interesting things... Before the about two week of president elections you have more pro-Putin propaganda than me. WHO really would vote at this elections? It seems, Putin's campaign headquarters knows a bit more about "US hackers" in Russian elections ))))) or any other hackers
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I couldn't care less who you guys re-elect. If you guys want a despot, have at it. No skin off my back.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why not? Freedom is not a way to elect "right" and "democratic" president. Freedom is a way to elect president, you really want.
Click to expand...


Agree.

You elect president, you really want, the freedom way. 

I don't care if its "right" or "democratic". You, as a country, as far as I'm concerned, are welcome to do whatever you like.

"Elect" Putin to "Generalissimo-for-Life" and give him some medals to wear. _I don't care_. I don't live in Russia, I don't have to be subject to his rule. 

If that's what you really want, who am I to try to stop you?


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

Sbiker said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've done nothing of the sort. Thou doth protest too much.
> 
> 
> 
> Well you damn sure weren't referring to yourself (or your leftist buddies).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you really not noticed?
> 
> I'm referring to the (fairly) recent influx of pro-Putin posters who happen to sometimes occasionally post in Cyrillic.
> 
> The second poster in this thread is an example of who I'm talking about. Not everything is about you.
> 
> Edit to add: SBiker is too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hmmm, it's very interesting things... Before the about two week of president elections you have more pro-Putin propaganda than me. WHO really would vote at this elections? It seems, Putin's campaign headquarters knows a bit more about "US hackers" in Russian elections ))))) or any other hackers
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I couldn't care less who you guys re-elect. If you guys want a despot, have at it. No skin off my back.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why not? Freedom is not a way to elect "right" and "democratic" president. Freedom is a way to elect president, you really want.
Click to expand...

Particularly if that president a ruthless autocrat who likely murders his political opponents.


----------



## Dale Smith

frigidweirdo said:


> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can't tell you what paid Russian trolls think about it.
> 
> I'm an ethnic Russian from Ukraine and have been watching Russian politics for quite a while. Nemtsov was big in 90-s, a lot less important in 2000-s and after 2010 was basically losing his popularity. He was more interested in dating young girls (like Anna Duritskaya who was with him when he was killed) than in politics. His value as an oppositioner was close to zero. However after his murder Western press started portraying him as "last Putin's critic was killed". So being alive he was a lot less harmful to Putin than being dead. Who benefited from his death? Certainly, not Putin.
> 
> (BTW, his case reminds me Litwinenko's murder in UK and Voronenkov's murder in Ukraine: a useless person becomes very useful after his death for those who want to harm Putin).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, the way Putin destroys his opponents, it's not so easy to have power as an opposer.
> 
> It says more about Putin than about Nemstov.
Click to expand...



Putin has nothing on me! Me and my husband Bill "drop trou" have left so many dead bodies in our wake that if Al Capone was still alive? He would ask for tips!


Sincerely, Hillary  Clinton.


----------



## Pete7469

theDoctorisIn said:


> "Here I go" _what?
> _
> I don't follow.




Nor do you lead, that's a good thing of course but if you would at least get out of the fucking way so the rest of us can repair the nation your meat puppet faggot messiah tried to destroy you might one day deserve the oxygen you waste.

Seriously... I'll bet the reason you have to live in a city is because trees hate you too. Did the squirrels chase you there or did the massive welfare spending attract you?


----------



## theDoctorisIn

Pete7469 said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As I said to the other one, I haven't "insinuated" anything at all. You have apparently read quite a bit into my posts that simply isn't there.
> 
> Do you have anything to say on the topic of thread, or are you going to just waste everyone's time?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You certainly did insinuate there is a "legion of paid russian trolls" on this forum, and the common bed wetter narrative of late is that those who support the world's richest professional clown who beat the criminally insane sociopath hag you wanted to see elected are either russian trolls or dupes is well established.
> 
> No one gives a fruit fly's fuck what you say, because as I've pointed out if you are communicating you're either parroting a lie or posting one of your own. Your activity on this forum is that of a leftist partisan zealot. That's the fact of the matter and everyone knows it.
> 
> I'd say the time spent here was quite productive because my face hurts from smiling as you confirmed the fact you're not much more than a caricature of every other statist leftwing tool.
Click to expand...


The post immeditely before this one - click the linkback - is an example of the "Russian trolls" that I'm referring to. 

I'm not talking about you, or _all conservatives_. I'm referring very specifically to the relatively small number of posters here who are _undeniably_ Russian nationals who post directly in support of Putin and his government.


----------



## Dale Smith

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well you damn sure weren't referring to yourself (or your leftist buddies).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you really not noticed?
> 
> I'm referring to the (fairly) recent influx of pro-Putin posters who happen to sometimes occasionally post in Cyrillic.
> 
> The second poster in this thread is an example of who I'm talking about. Not everything is about you.
> 
> Edit to add: SBiker is too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hmmm, it's very interesting things... Before the about two week of president elections you have more pro-Putin propaganda than me. WHO really would vote at this elections? It seems, Putin's campaign headquarters knows a bit more about "US hackers" in Russian elections ))))) or any other hackers
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I couldn't care less who you guys re-elect. If you guys want a despot, have at it. No skin off my back.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why not? Freedom is not a way to elect "right" and "democratic" president. Freedom is a way to elect president, you really want.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Particularly if that president a ruthless autocrat who likely murders his political opponents.
Click to expand...




C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well you damn sure weren't referring to yourself (or your leftist buddies).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you really not noticed?
> 
> I'm referring to the (fairly) recent influx of pro-Putin posters who happen to sometimes occasionally post in Cyrillic.
> 
> The second poster in this thread is an example of who I'm talking about. Not everything is about you.
> 
> Edit to add: SBiker is too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hmmm, it's very interesting things... Before the about two week of president elections you have more pro-Putin propaganda than me. WHO really would vote at this elections? It seems, Putin's campaign headquarters knows a bit more about "US hackers" in Russian elections ))))) or any other hackers
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I couldn't care less who you guys re-elect. If you guys want a despot, have at it. No skin off my back.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why not? Freedom is not a way to elect "right" and "democratic" president. Freedom is a way to elect president, you really want.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Particularly if that president a ruthless autocrat who likely murders his political opponents.
Click to expand...



My ears were burning......you call?


Sincerely, Bill "drop trou" Clinton


----------



## Pete7469

theDoctorisIn said:


> The post immeditely before this one - click the linkback - is an example of the "Russian trolls" that I'm referring to.
> 
> I'm not talking about you, or _all conservatives_. I'm referring very specifically to the relatively small number of posters here who are _undeniably_ Russian nationals who post directly in support of Putin and his government.



Last I looked a "legion" was not a "small number".


----------



## Sbiker

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well you damn sure weren't referring to yourself (or your leftist buddies).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you really not noticed?
> 
> I'm referring to the (fairly) recent influx of pro-Putin posters who happen to sometimes occasionally post in Cyrillic.
> 
> The second poster in this thread is an example of who I'm talking about. Not everything is about you.
> 
> Edit to add: SBiker is too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hmmm, it's very interesting things... Before the about two week of president elections you have more pro-Putin propaganda than me. WHO really would vote at this elections? It seems, Putin's campaign headquarters knows a bit more about "US hackers" in Russian elections ))))) or any other hackers
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I couldn't care less who you guys re-elect. If you guys want a despot, have at it. No skin off my back.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why not? Freedom is not a way to elect "right" and "democratic" president. Freedom is a way to elect president, you really want.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Particularly if that president a ruthless autocrat who likely murders his political opponents.
Click to expand...


"All animals are equal, but some animals are more equal than others"?  Have you even read this wonderful book, or just living in Fahrenheit 451 reality?


----------



## Sbiker

theDoctorisIn said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well you damn sure weren't referring to yourself (or your leftist buddies).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you really not noticed?
> 
> I'm referring to the (fairly) recent influx of pro-Putin posters who happen to sometimes occasionally post in Cyrillic.
> 
> The second poster in this thread is an example of who I'm talking about. Not everything is about you.
> 
> Edit to add: SBiker is too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hmmm, it's very interesting things... Before the about two week of president elections you have more pro-Putin propaganda than me. WHO really would vote at this elections? It seems, Putin's campaign headquarters knows a bit more about "US hackers" in Russian elections ))))) or any other hackers
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I couldn't care less who you guys re-elect. If you guys want a despot, have at it. No skin off my back.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why not? Freedom is not a way to elect "right" and "democratic" president. Freedom is a way to elect president, you really want.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Agree.
> 
> You elect president, you really want, the freedom way.
> 
> I don't care if its "right" or "democratic". You, as a country, as far as I'm concerned, are welcome to do whatever you like.
> 
> "Elect" Putin to "Generalissimo-for-Life" and give him some medals to wear. _I don't care_. I don't live in Russia, I don't have to be subject to his rule.
> 
> If that's what you really want, who am I to try to stop you?
Click to expand...


Putin is not enough Putin, he too liberal with a crimes like Navalny and Poroshenko. But country without president is nonsense 

p.s. btw, about Nemtsov... Why Putin don't catch Duritskaya to investigate this deal? Only because this crime has Ukrainian trail, but me "must to follow Minsk process" and "try to make peace" with country, we never have war?


----------



## Pete7469

Sbiker said:


> Putin is not enough Putin, he too liberal with a crimes like Navalny. But country without president is nonsense



You were better off with the czars.


----------



## theDoctorisIn

It appears that there is some confusion about what the purpose of this thread is.

Let me try to clear it up. I'll make it nice and big, so everyone can see it.
*
This thread is not about American conservatives, or Trump supporters.

There is no need to be defensive - I am not attacking you.*

This thread is directed towards the _actual_ Russian posters on this board - several of which have posted in this thread. 

Anyone who has an opinion about the city of D.C. changing the street name is welcome to participate as well.


----------



## Sbiker

Pete7469 said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> Putin is not enough Putin, he too liberal with a crimes like Navalny. But country without president is nonsense
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You were better off with the czars.
Click to expand...


SO you were better under Britain rule? 

Czars are at heavens about 100 years and all their followers are in Paris, let them stay there...


----------



## theDoctorisIn

Pete7469 said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> The post immeditely before this one - click the linkback - is an example of the "Russian trolls" that I'm referring to.
> 
> I'm not talking about you, or _all conservatives_. I'm referring very specifically to the relatively small number of posters here who are _undeniably_ Russian nationals who post directly in support of Putin and his government.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last I looked a "legion" was not a "small number".
Click to expand...




Are you really going to go with arguing semantics?

As a rhetorical device, there is no numerical amount attached to the term "legion". 

I was referring to their apparent coordination and structure, not their number.


----------



## Sbiker

theDoctorisIn said:


> It appears that there is some confusion about what the purpose of this thread is.
> 
> Let me try to clear it up. I'll make it nice and big, so everyone can see it.
> *
> This thread is not about American conservatives, or Trump supporters.
> 
> There is no need to be defensive - I am not attacking you.*
> 
> This thread is directed towards the _actual_ Russian posters on this board - several of which have posted in this thread.
> 
> Anyone who has an opinion about the city of D.C. changing the street name is welcome to participate as well.



Ok ok, but, plz, give me some links  I'm really interesting, who advertise Putin in US without any needs...

I don't want to defend Putin, only to exchange opinions with a hope to catch some new thoughts


----------



## Pete7469

theDoctorisIn said:


> It appears that there is some confusion about what the purpose of this thread is.
> 
> Let me try to clear it up. I'll make it nice and big, so everyone can see it.
> *
> This thread is not about American conservatives, or Trump supporters.
> 
> There is no need to be defensive - I am not attacking you.*
> 
> This thread is directed towards the _actual_ Russian posters on this board - several of which have posted in this thread.
> 
> Anyone who has an opinion about the city of D.C. changing the street name is welcome to participate as well.



LOL...

You can pretend your troll thread had anything to do with the problems faced by Rand McNally, but you can not possibly believe anyone else has been "defensive". Perhaps you were not "attacking" people you're programmed to hate, I'll give you the benefit of the doubt, but you don't seriously believe any of the responses have been "defensive" do you?


----------



## Dale Smith

theDoctorisIn said:


> Pete7469 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As I said to the other one, I haven't "insinuated" anything at all. You have apparently read quite a bit into my posts that simply isn't there.
> 
> Do you have anything to say on the topic of thread, or are you going to just waste everyone's time?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You certainly did insinuate there is a "legion of paid russian trolls" on this forum, and the common bed wetter narrative of late is that those who support the world's richest professional clown who beat the criminally insane sociopath hag you wanted to see elected are either russian trolls or dupes is well established.
> 
> No one gives a fruit fly's fuck what you say, because as I've pointed out if you are communicating you're either parroting a lie or posting one of your own. Your activity on this forum is that of a leftist partisan zealot. That's the fact of the matter and everyone knows it.
> 
> I'd say the time spent here was quite productive because my face hurts from smiling as you confirmed the fact you're not much more than a caricature of every other statist leftwing tool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The post immeditely before this one - click the linkback - is an example of the "Russian trolls" that I'm referring to.
> 
> I'm not talking about you, or _all conservatives_. I'm referring very specifically to the relatively small number of posters here who are _undeniably_ Russian nationals who post directly in support of Putin and his government.
Click to expand...


Hey, Doc........you called them "bots"....so own your shit, fuck-wad. BTW, I am a Texan and I have 1,000 times more respect for Putin than I ever had for the Barrypuppet. At least he cares about HIS people. He freed them from the Rothschild central bank and their national debt equates to around 500 Billion federal reserve notes......very manageable and once they are free of having to deal in any kind of trade that requires the accumulation of federal reserve notes? They and all countries that can bypass the fiat "dollar" are going to prosper. What I do not "get" about you is how you can act so pompous when you have nothing to be pompous about. You know so very little and your debating skills are...hmmm? How can I say this without crushing your fragile ego? Let's just say that your ability to cause others to "weigh and consider" are lacking and I am being more than kind. What is apparent to me is that you don't have to know much to be a "Mod" if you are the standard because you don't know diddly squat. I will go even as far to say that if any lurkers are thinking about joining and increasing the ranks of this site AND they peruse your lame musings? They will move on......my advice to you (and for the good of the forum) you should resign from being a moderator.......you are more of a hindrance than you are an asset.


Just keeping it real, "Doc"....it's what I do.


Hope this helps!!!


----------



## theDoctorisIn

Dale Smith said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pete7469 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As I said to the other one, I haven't "insinuated" anything at all. You have apparently read quite a bit into my posts that simply isn't there.
> 
> Do you have anything to say on the topic of thread, or are you going to just waste everyone's time?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You certainly did insinuate there is a "legion of paid russian trolls" on this forum, and the common bed wetter narrative of late is that those who support the world's richest professional clown who beat the criminally insane sociopath hag you wanted to see elected are either russian trolls or dupes is well established.
> 
> No one gives a fruit fly's fuck what you say, because as I've pointed out if you are communicating you're either parroting a lie or posting one of your own. Your activity on this forum is that of a leftist partisan zealot. That's the fact of the matter and everyone knows it.
> 
> I'd say the time spent here was quite productive because my face hurts from smiling as you confirmed the fact you're not much more than a caricature of every other statist leftwing tool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The post immeditely before this one - click the linkback - is an example of the "Russian trolls" that I'm referring to.
> 
> I'm not talking about you, or _all conservatives_. I'm referring very specifically to the relatively small number of posters here who are _undeniably_ Russian nationals who post directly in support of Putin and his government.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey, Doc........you called them "bots"....
Click to expand...




No, I sure didn't.

Feel free to re-read the thread.


----------



## Dale Smith

theDoctorisIn said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pete7469 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As I said to the other one, I haven't "insinuated" anything at all. You have apparently read quite a bit into my posts that simply isn't there.
> 
> Do you have anything to say on the topic of thread, or are you going to just waste everyone's time?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You certainly did insinuate there is a "legion of paid russian trolls" on this forum, and the common bed wetter narrative of late is that those who support the world's richest professional clown who beat the criminally insane sociopath hag you wanted to see elected are either russian trolls or dupes is well established.
> 
> No one gives a fruit fly's fuck what you say, because as I've pointed out if you are communicating you're either parroting a lie or posting one of your own. Your activity on this forum is that of a leftist partisan zealot. That's the fact of the matter and everyone knows it.
> 
> I'd say the time spent here was quite productive because my face hurts from smiling as you confirmed the fact you're not much more than a caricature of every other statist leftwing tool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The post immeditely before this one - click the linkback - is an example of the "Russian trolls" that I'm referring to.
> 
> I'm not talking about you, or _all conservatives_. I'm referring very specifically to the relatively small number of posters here who are _undeniably_ Russian nationals who post directly in support of Putin and his government.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey, Doc........you called them "bots"....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, I sure didn't.
> 
> Feel free to re-read the thread.
Click to expand...



 "got a real kick out of that, and I was wondering what this forum's legion of paid Russian trolls think about it"

Trolls, bots......what is the difference, "Doc"? Am I a "bot" or a "troll"? You can't win....which is why you only lamely attack those that you believe you might be able to "scoreboard".


----------



## sharik

frigidweirdo said:


> Well, the way Putin destroys his opponents, it's not so easy to have power as an opposer.



what makes you think Nemtsov had any power? have you ever been to Russia or lived here at the moment? Nemtsov had long been past his prime by the time he was murdered; same about the rest of 'Putin opponents' - they were of more use for the CIA as dead than alive by then. West media keeps quiet about this, guess why?


----------



## frigidweirdo

sharik said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, the way Putin destroys his opponents, it's not so easy to have power as an opposer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what makes you think Nemtsov had any power? have you ever been to Russia or lived here at the moment? Nemtsov had long been past his prime by the time he was murdered; same about the rest of 'Putin opponents' - they were of more use for the CIA as dead than alive by then. West media keeps quiet about this, guess why?
Click to expand...


Isn't that the point I just made? 

All of Putin's opponents don't have much power. 

Why? Well, Putin makes sure they don't get any.


----------



## sharik

frigidweirdo said:


> Isn't that the point I just made?


no, because Nemtsov had indeed had considerable power at one point, long before his murder. Nemtsov was already a non-entity when assassinated. Westerners always contradict themselves in most absurd way: first they say a person had no power, then they say he was murdered for being a threat to the authorities; same as when they say Stalin was paranoid and then immediately accuse him of trusting Hitler too much.


----------



## frigidweirdo

sharik said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't that the point I just made?
> 
> 
> 
> no, because Nemtsov had indeed had considerable power at one point, long before his murder. Nemtsov was already a non-entity when assassinated. Westerners always contradict themselves in most absurd way: first they say a person had no power, then they say he was murdered for being a threat to the authorities; same as when they say Stalin was paranoid and then immediately accuse him of trusting Hitler too much.
Click to expand...


Yes, I'm contradicting myself.... er.. wait, no I'm not. 

Putin has kept his political opponents down. 

Nemstov was Deputy Prime Minister under Yeltsin. There he had power. 

You're trying to claim that I'm contradicting myself because of this, but it's simply not the case. 

Putin came into power in basically at the end of 1999. 

As Putin rose, Putin's political opponents found it harder to get power, because Putin was literally taking over the country. 

No contradictions there.


----------



## impuretrash

In order to believe all the hype about Putin being literally Hitler, one must put faith in western news media. Which only an idiot would do.


----------



## Lewdog

Stratford57 said:


> Nemtsov was 55, Anna Duritskaya was 24 (a Ukrainian model).
> 
> Boris Nemtsov's girlfriend Anna Duritskaya devastated over 'erotic' pictures leak | Daily Mail Online
> 
> View attachment 180392




I don't think you see the irony in what you are saying.

Melania is 24 years younger than Trump and also... well nothing more than a model.

And to just blow off Nemtsov's assassination?  You sure are a good little Putin puppet aren't you?


----------



## sharik

frigidweirdo said:


> Nemstov was Deputy Prime Minister under Yeltsin. There he had power.


not that, its understood. Nemstov as a Putin opposition leader rose to power from the late 2000s to early 2010s, then he began to lose it, for some reason, the opposition has run out of steam, obviously.


----------



## impuretrash

Lewdog said:


> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nemtsov was 55, Anna Duritskaya was 24 (a Ukrainian model).
> 
> Boris Nemtsov's girlfriend Anna Duritskaya devastated over 'erotic' pictures leak | Daily Mail Online
> 
> View attachment 180392
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think you see the irony in what you are saying.
> 
> Melania is 24 years younger than Trump and also... well nothing more than a model.
> 
> And to just blow off Nemtsov's assassination?  You sure are a good little Putin puppet aren't you?
Click to expand...


I'm sure putin had a good reason.


----------



## Lewdog

Pete7469 said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As I said to the other one, I haven't "insinuated" anything at all. You have apparently read quite a bit into my posts that simply isn't there.
> 
> Do you have anything to say on the topic of thread, or are you going to just waste everyone's time?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You certainly did insinuate there is a "legion of paid russian trolls" on this forum, and the common bed wetter narrative of late is that those who support the world's richest professional clown who beat the criminally insane sociopath hag you wanted to see elected are either russian trolls or dupes is well established.
> 
> No one gives a fruit fly's fuck what you say, because as I've pointed out if you are communicating you're either parroting a lie or posting one of your own. Your activity on this forum is that of a leftist partisan zealot. That's the fact of the matter and everyone knows it.
> 
> I'd say the time spent here was quite productive because my face hurts from smiling as you confirmed the fact you're not much more than a caricature of every other statist leftwing tool.
Click to expand...



And I'm sure there is, why do you keep thinking he is talking about you and all the other Trumpbots?

Are you guys now admitting that if you support Trump you have to support Putin too because they are butt buddies?  

theDoctorisIn  didn't say anything of the sort in his OP, a few of you Trump supporters just assumed it and jumped in the pool.

There was even a poster on here who was peddling fake news, that was actually a website trying to sell Pro-Trump t-shirts that was based out of Albania, the same country the Russians used to do some of their hacking.  If not for that poster being reported some of you numbnuts would have gotten your bank accounts cleared out.

So give it a fucking rest.


----------



## Sbiker

Lewdog said:


> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nemtsov was 55, Anna Duritskaya was 24 (a Ukrainian model).
> 
> Boris Nemtsov's girlfriend Anna Duritskaya devastated over 'erotic' pictures leak | Daily Mail Online
> 
> View attachment 180392
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think you see the irony in what you are saying.
> 
> Melania is 24 years younger than Trump and also... well nothing more than a model.
> 
> And to just blow off Nemtsov's assassination?  You sure are a good little Putin puppet aren't you?
Click to expand...


) It seems, the words "Putin's puppet" - a magical cast, solving all problems...

Ok, I'm trying to be Putin's puppet and found some strange things. Follow me.

Imagine, I'm Putin, Nemtsov is my main enemy and I want to avoid him from political life... Why do I want to murder him AT CENTER OF MOSCOW? If I'm a dictator Putin, I have a largest country under rule and a billion places, where Nemtsov could disappear without any trail... Do you really think, Putin is masochist, wanted to multiply charges about "Putin's evilness"???

Ok, let you think so. I'm Putin and I want demostrate my dark power, murdering Nemtsov at the center of Moscow. Why my power demonstrate "an unknown man", not an army o police? Am I really fool?

Ok. "Unknown man". Why I must to kill Nemtsov at closest distance, face to face? Don't forget - I'm PUTIN, I DO control the center of Moscow, I can shoot Nemtsov from ANY place of 2km radius by sniper rifle. WITHOUT any trails!!!

Ok, I'm rule the Russia, but I'm dumb enough to forget about sniper rifle... What about Duritskaya? She's a MAIN prosecution witness? Why she didn't receive a pair a bullets, being there? Putin is so humanistic or dumb?

Ok, Putin dumb - but where's now Duritskaya? She lives FREE in Kiev, which fights with Russia! Why Ukrainian SBU don't arrest her only to reveal who killed Nemtsov? Are they dumbs? Ok. But what about US curators at Ukraine? Do you mean, they're dumbs too???

So, if all around you are dumbs, why don't you rule the world?


----------



## Tehon

theDoctorisIn said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't you love how liberals (like the OP) try to tie conservatives to Russia when it's the liberals who have been trying for decades to implement every aspect of communism in this country?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've done nothing of the sort. Thou doth protest too much.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well you damn sure weren't referring to yourself (or your leftist buddies).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you really not noticed?
> 
> I'm referring to the (fairly) recent influx of pro-Putin posters who happen to sometimes occasionally post in Cyrillic.
> 
> The second poster in this thread is an example of who I'm talking about. Not everything is about you.
> 
> Edit to add: SBiker is too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hmmm, it's very interesting things... Before the about two week of president elections you have more pro-Putin propaganda than me. WHO really would vote at this elections? It seems, Putin's campaign headquarters knows a bit more about "US hackers" in Russian elections ))))) or any other hackers
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I couldn't care less who you guys re-elect. If you guys want a despot, have at it. No skin off my back.
Click to expand...

That seems to be a minority opinion in Washington.

Renaming the street demonstrates that there is no level of agitation that is beneath those in Washington who oppose Putin. Renaming the street is nothing in the scheme of things.

Putin must really be preventing Washington from attaining something it wants. It certainly isn't about democracy. Washington doesn't give a scrap about other's democracy.


----------



## Lewdog

Sbiker said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nemtsov was 55, Anna Duritskaya was 24 (a Ukrainian model).
> 
> Boris Nemtsov's girlfriend Anna Duritskaya devastated over 'erotic' pictures leak | Daily Mail Online
> 
> View attachment 180392
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think you see the irony in what you are saying.
> 
> Melania is 24 years younger than Trump and also... well nothing more than a model.
> 
> And to just blow off Nemtsov's assassination?  You sure are a good little Putin puppet aren't you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ) It seems, the words "Putin's puppet" - a magical cast, solving all problems...
> 
> Ok, I'm trying to be Putin's puppet and found some strange things. Follow me.
> 
> Imagine, I'm Putin, Nemtsov is my main enemy and I want to avoid him from political life... Why do I want to murder him AT CENTER OF MOSCOW? If I'm a dictator Putin, I have a largest country under rule and a billion places, where Nemtsov could disappear without any trail... Do you really think, Putin is masochist, wanted to multiply charges about "Putin's evilness"???
> 
> Ok, let you think so. I'm Putin and I want demostrate my dark power, murdering Nemtsov at the center of Moscow. Why my power demonstrate "an unknown man", not an army o police? Am I really fool?
> 
> Ok. "Unknown man". Why I must to kill Nemtsov at closest distance, face to face? Don't forget - I'm PUTIN, I DO control the center of Moscow, I can shoot Nemtsov from ANY place of 2km radius by sniper rifle. WITHOUT any trails!!!
> 
> Ok, I'm rule the Russia, but I'm dumb enough to forget about sniper rifle... What about Duritskaya? She's a MAIN prosecution witness? Why she didn't receive a pair a bullets, being there? Putin is so humanistic or dumb?
> 
> Ok, Putin dumb - but where's now Duritskaya? She lives FREE in Kiev, which fights with Russia! Why Ukrainian SBU don't arrest her only to reveal who killed Nemtsov? Are they dumbs? Ok. But what about US curators at Ukraine? Do you mean, they're dumbs too???
> 
> So, if all around you are dumbs, why don't you rule the world?
Click to expand...



Let me make my answer really clear.  Putin did it because he knew his puppets like you wouldn't give a rats ass about what he does, and you would just believe him if he said he wasn't involved.

Do you ever question how a lifetime government worker became so rich while the country of Russia has crawled at a snail's pace to catch up to the rest of the world?


----------



## Sbiker

Lewdog said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nemtsov was 55, Anna Duritskaya was 24 (a Ukrainian model).
> 
> Boris Nemtsov's girlfriend Anna Duritskaya devastated over 'erotic' pictures leak | Daily Mail Online
> 
> View attachment 180392
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think you see the irony in what you are saying.
> 
> Melania is 24 years younger than Trump and also... well nothing more than a model.
> 
> And to just blow off Nemtsov's assassination?  You sure are a good little Putin puppet aren't you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ) It seems, the words "Putin's puppet" - a magical cast, solving all problems...
> 
> Ok, I'm trying to be Putin's puppet and found some strange things. Follow me.
> 
> Imagine, I'm Putin, Nemtsov is my main enemy and I want to avoid him from political life... Why do I want to murder him AT CENTER OF MOSCOW? If I'm a dictator Putin, I have a largest country under rule and a billion places, where Nemtsov could disappear without any trail... Do you really think, Putin is masochist, wanted to multiply charges about "Putin's evilness"???
> 
> Ok, let you think so. I'm Putin and I want demostrate my dark power, murdering Nemtsov at the center of Moscow. Why my power demonstrate "an unknown man", not an army o police? Am I really fool?
> 
> Ok. "Unknown man". Why I must to kill Nemtsov at closest distance, face to face? Don't forget - I'm PUTIN, I DO control the center of Moscow, I can shoot Nemtsov from ANY place of 2km radius by sniper rifle. WITHOUT any trails!!!
> 
> Ok, I'm rule the Russia, but I'm dumb enough to forget about sniper rifle... What about Duritskaya? She's a MAIN prosecution witness? Why she didn't receive a pair a bullets, being there? Putin is so humanistic or dumb?
> 
> Ok, Putin dumb - but where's now Duritskaya? She lives FREE in Kiev, which fights with Russia! Why Ukrainian SBU don't arrest her only to reveal who killed Nemtsov? Are they dumbs? Ok. But what about US curators at Ukraine? Do you mean, they're dumbs too???
> 
> So, if all around you are dumbs, why don't you rule the world?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Let me make my answer really clear.  Putin did it because he knew his puppets like you wouldn't give a rats ass about what he does, and you would just believe him if he said he wasn't involved.
> 
> Do you ever question how a lifetime government worker became so rich while the country of Russia has crawled at a snail's pace to catch up to the rest of the world?
Click to expand...


Ok, I'm puppet and believe to any Putin's word.
But again - what reason make him to do so sophisticated act with Nemtsov? Why don't he call Nemtsov to Kremlin and shoot from gun, Putin everytime has under jacket at right side?


----------



## Lewdog

Sbiker said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nemtsov was 55, Anna Duritskaya was 24 (a Ukrainian model).
> 
> Boris Nemtsov's girlfriend Anna Duritskaya devastated over 'erotic' pictures leak | Daily Mail Online
> 
> View attachment 180392
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think you see the irony in what you are saying.
> 
> Melania is 24 years younger than Trump and also... well nothing more than a model.
> 
> And to just blow off Nemtsov's assassination?  You sure are a good little Putin puppet aren't you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ) It seems, the words "Putin's puppet" - a magical cast, solving all problems...
> 
> Ok, I'm trying to be Putin's puppet and found some strange things. Follow me.
> 
> Imagine, I'm Putin, Nemtsov is my main enemy and I want to avoid him from political life... Why do I want to murder him AT CENTER OF MOSCOW? If I'm a dictator Putin, I have a largest country under rule and a billion places, where Nemtsov could disappear without any trail... Do you really think, Putin is masochist, wanted to multiply charges about "Putin's evilness"???
> 
> Ok, let you think so. I'm Putin and I want demostrate my dark power, murdering Nemtsov at the center of Moscow. Why my power demonstrate "an unknown man", not an army o police? Am I really fool?
> 
> Ok. "Unknown man". Why I must to kill Nemtsov at closest distance, face to face? Don't forget - I'm PUTIN, I DO control the center of Moscow, I can shoot Nemtsov from ANY place of 2km radius by sniper rifle. WITHOUT any trails!!!
> 
> Ok, I'm rule the Russia, but I'm dumb enough to forget about sniper rifle... What about Duritskaya? She's a MAIN prosecution witness? Why she didn't receive a pair a bullets, being there? Putin is so humanistic or dumb?
> 
> Ok, Putin dumb - but where's now Duritskaya? She lives FREE in Kiev, which fights with Russia! Why Ukrainian SBU don't arrest her only to reveal who killed Nemtsov? Are they dumbs? Ok. But what about US curators at Ukraine? Do you mean, they're dumbs too???
> 
> So, if all around you are dumbs, why don't you rule the world?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Let me make my answer really clear.  Putin did it because he knew his puppets like you wouldn't give a rats ass about what he does, and you would just believe him if he said he wasn't involved.
> 
> Do you ever question how a lifetime government worker became so rich while the country of Russia has crawled at a snail's pace to catch up to the rest of the world?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ok, I'm puppet and believe to any Putin's word.
> But again - what reason make him to do so sophisticated act with Nemtsov? Why don't he call Nemtsov to Kremlin and shoot from gun, Putin everytime has under jacket at right side?
Click to expand...



Where did all of Nemtsov's money go after he was murdered?  Do you realize how many people that opposed Putin are now dead or in prison?


----------



## sharik

Lewdog said:


> Putin did it because he knew his puppets like you wouldn't give a rats ass about what he does, and you would just believe him if he said he wasn't involved.


as compared to western rulers, he hasn't yet done anything reprehensible, so far.


Lewdog said:


> Do you ever question how a lifetime government worker became so rich while the country of Russia has crawled at a snail's pace to catch up to the rest of the world?


not as rich as the Rothschields, Kochs & Rockefellers, and the world today isn't progressing too fast for not catching up with it, even at slow pace.


----------



## Lewdog

sharik said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Putin did it because he knew his puppets like you wouldn't give a rats ass about what he does, and you would just believe him if he said he wasn't involved.
> 
> 
> 
> as compared to western rulers, he hasn't yet done anything reprehensible, so far.
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you ever question how a lifetime government worker became so rich while the country of Russia has crawled at a snail's pace to catch up to the rest of the world?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> not as rich as the Rothschields, Kochs & Rockefellers, and the world today isn't progressing too fast for not catching up with it, even at slow pace.
Click to expand...


What a ridiculous answer.

Putin is one of the richest people in the world and gained his wealth from working for the Russian government.  He's as corrupt as it gets.


----------



## sharik

Lewdog said:


> Do you realize how many people that opposed Putin are now dead or in prison?


those dead have nothing to do with opposing him... and specify who is in prison?


----------



## frigidweirdo

sharik said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nemstov was Deputy Prime Minister under Yeltsin. There he had power.
> 
> 
> 
> not that, its understood. Nemstov as a Putin opposition leader rose to power from the late 2000s to early 2010s, then he began to lose it, for some reason, the opposition has run out of steam, obviously.
Click to expand...


Hardly surprising. Look at China. It's taken Xi a few years of his "anti-corruption drive" to get rid of his opponents. He's not got rid of them all, but enough of them to make himself super powerful now.

Putin didn't just get into the Kremlin and have all the power all the time. He had to step down and put someone else in his position, and then step back up again. 

The more time goes on, the more power he has, the more secure he is in his position, and that has a lot to do with how he has managed to get rid of his political opponents through threats, fear, locking them up, assassination and other such methods. 

It doesn't say anything about Nemstov. It says everything you need to know about Putin, as I said before.


----------



## sharik

Lewdog said:


> Putin is one of the richest people in the world and gained his wealth from working for the Russian government.


see the list - The World's Billionaires 2015 - Wikipedia - tried to find his name among the prevailing US rich?


Lewdog said:


> He's as corrupt as it gets.


not nearly as much as western leaders.


----------



## sharik

frigidweirdo said:


> he has managed to get rid of his political opponents through threats, fear, locking them up, assassination and other such methods.


he did not threaten, imprison or assassinate anyone of them, get your facts right.


----------



## frigidweirdo

sharik said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> he has managed to get rid of his political opponents through threats, fear, locking them up, assassination and other such methods.
> 
> 
> 
> he did not threaten, imprison or assassinate anyone of them, get your facts right.
Click to expand...


Nice joke dude, funny. You Russians do have a sense of humor.

It's funny how so many of Putin's opponents have just happened to have been murdered. And it benefits Putin.

Mikhail Lesin

They said he died of a heart attack, but forgot to look at the head where he'd been beaten with a blunt object.

He was pro-Putin until he ended up on the wrong side of Putin and was going to get done for corruption. He was apparently in DC to speak to the FBI and then suddenly managed to walk into a wall in his hotel and die. Oh yeah, how convenient for Putin.

Alexander Litvinenko

The guy just happened to take a nice cup of tea with Polonium 210 in it. Happens all the time. Oh, and he happened to be very critical of Putin. Oh, and the British found that it was two FSB guys who did it. Yeah, Putin doesn't run the FSB, does he?

Anna Politkovskaya

Journalist who was critical of Putin, murdered by contract killers. I wonder who could have wanted her dead. 

Natalia Estemirova

Another journalist critical of Putin. Abducted and then shot dead. I wonder who could have wanted her dead. 

Stanislav Markelov

Boris Nemtsov

Boris Berezovsky

Paul Klebnikov

Sergei Yushenkov

Once is maybe unlucky, twice is a coincidence, dozens of times and more is not. It's pretty clear that Putin has a tactic which is to do things and not care if people see the patterns. He'll put out some statement to make people doubt a little, and then not give a fuck beyond that.

If you're going to be as blind as the Trumpsters, you'll get treated like a Trumpster.


----------



## Stratford57

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can't tell you what paid Russian trolls think about it.
> 
> I'm an ethnic Russian from Ukraine and have been watching Russian politics for quite a while. Nemtsov was big in 90-s, a lot less important in 2000-s and after 2010 was basically losing his popularity. He was more interested in dating young girls (like Anna Duritskaya who was with him when he was killed) than in politics. His value as an oppositioner was close to zero. However after his murder Western press started portraying him as "last Putin's critic was killed". So being alive he was a lot less harmful to Putin than being dead. Who benefited from his death? Certainly, not Putin.
> 
> (BTW, his case reminds me Litwinenko's murder in UK and Voronenkov's murder in Ukraine: a useless person becomes very useful after his death for those who want to harm Putin).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *So being alive he was a lot less harmful to Putin than being dead.
> *
> Putin couldn't have killed him because that would have been a stupid mistake, and Putin never makes stupid mistakes?
Click to expand...

Speaking about big mistakes. Big mistake is to believe your lying Media and to allow crooked Deep State to run your country.

Get the things squared away in your own country and only then judge the others.

P.S. There was NO reason for Putin to kill Nemtsov especially the way it was done: downtown next to Saint Basil Cathedral just a day before a schedulered  opposition march.  Somebody else needed a big dirty show to hurt Putin.


----------



## Sbiker

Lewdog said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nemtsov was 55, Anna Duritskaya was 24 (a Ukrainian model).
> 
> Boris Nemtsov's girlfriend Anna Duritskaya devastated over 'erotic' pictures leak | Daily Mail Online
> 
> View attachment 180392
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think you see the irony in what you are saying.
> 
> Melania is 24 years younger than Trump and also... well nothing more than a model.
> 
> And to just blow off Nemtsov's assassination?  You sure are a good little Putin puppet aren't you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ) It seems, the words "Putin's puppet" - a magical cast, solving all problems...
> 
> Ok, I'm trying to be Putin's puppet and found some strange things. Follow me.
> 
> Imagine, I'm Putin, Nemtsov is my main enemy and I want to avoid him from political life... Why do I want to murder him AT CENTER OF MOSCOW? If I'm a dictator Putin, I have a largest country under rule and a billion places, where Nemtsov could disappear without any trail... Do you really think, Putin is masochist, wanted to multiply charges about "Putin's evilness"???
> 
> Ok, let you think so. I'm Putin and I want demostrate my dark power, murdering Nemtsov at the center of Moscow. Why my power demonstrate "an unknown man", not an army o police? Am I really fool?
> 
> Ok. "Unknown man". Why I must to kill Nemtsov at closest distance, face to face? Don't forget - I'm PUTIN, I DO control the center of Moscow, I can shoot Nemtsov from ANY place of 2km radius by sniper rifle. WITHOUT any trails!!!
> 
> Ok, I'm rule the Russia, but I'm dumb enough to forget about sniper rifle... What about Duritskaya? She's a MAIN prosecution witness? Why she didn't receive a pair a bullets, being there? Putin is so humanistic or dumb?
> 
> Ok, Putin dumb - but where's now Duritskaya? She lives FREE in Kiev, which fights with Russia! Why Ukrainian SBU don't arrest her only to reveal who killed Nemtsov? Are they dumbs? Ok. But what about US curators at Ukraine? Do you mean, they're dumbs too???
> 
> So, if all around you are dumbs, why don't you rule the world?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Let me make my answer really clear.  Putin did it because he knew his puppets like you wouldn't give a rats ass about what he does, and you would just believe him if he said he wasn't involved.
> 
> Do you ever question how a lifetime government worker became so rich while the country of Russia has crawled at a snail's pace to catch up to the rest of the world?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ok, I'm puppet and believe to any Putin's word.
> But again - what reason make him to do so sophisticated act with Nemtsov? Why don't he call Nemtsov to Kremlin and shoot from gun, Putin everytime has under jacket at right side?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Where did all of Nemtsov's money go after he was murdered?  Do you realize how many people that opposed Putin are now dead or in prison?
Click to expand...


We have a lot of unpolitcorrect jokes about answering on question by another answering...  So, why Putin use so sophisticated ways to murder his opponent, if he has a billions of faithful puppets?


----------



## Sbiker

Lewdog said:


> sharik said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Putin did it because he knew his puppets like you wouldn't give a rats ass about what he does, and you would just believe him if he said he wasn't involved.
> 
> 
> 
> as compared to western rulers, he hasn't yet done anything reprehensible, so far.
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you ever question how a lifetime government worker became so rich while the country of Russia has crawled at a snail's pace to catch up to the rest of the world?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> not as rich as the Rothschields, Kochs & Rockefellers, and the world today isn't progressing too fast for not catching up with it, even at slow pace.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What a ridiculous answer.
> 
> Putin is one of the richest people in the world and gained his wealth from working for the Russian government.  He's as corrupt as it gets.
Click to expand...


If you ask me show the Trump's money - I'll remember about Trump-tower...

But show me the Putin's money. Where I could see them?


----------



## Hossfly

theDoctorisIn said:


> Pete7469 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> The post immeditely before this one - click the linkback - is an example of the "Russian trolls" that I'm referring to.
> 
> I'm not talking about you, or _all conservatives_. I'm referring very specifically to the relatively small number of posters here who are _undeniably_ Russian nationals who post directly in support of Putin and his government.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last I looked a "legion" was not a "small number".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you really going to go with arguing semantics?
> 
> As a rhetorical device, there is no numerical amount attached to the term "legion".
> 
> I was referring to their apparent coordination and structure, not their number.
Click to expand...


See definition 1.


*Definition of legion*
1: the principal unit of the Roman army comprising 3000 to 6000 foot soldiers with cavalry 

Caesar and his legions defeated the Gauls.
2: a large military force; especially : army 1a 

the French Foreign _Legion_
3: a very large number : multitude

won him … a legion of devoted followers
 —Irving Kolodin
4: a national association of ex-servicemen 

the American _Legion_
NEW! Time Traveler

First Known Use: 13th century



*Explore Merriam-Webster*


----------



## sharik

frigidweirdo said:


> It's funny how so many of Putin's opponents have just happened to have been murdered. And it benefits Putin.
> 
> Mikhail Lesin


how does his death benefit Putin?


frigidweirdo said:


> They said he died of a heart attack, but forgot to look at the head where he'd been beaten with a blunt object.


who 'they'? *US police* was investigating his death, the very police of your own country, not Russia's.


frigidweirdo said:


> He was pro-Putin until he ended up on the wrong side of Putin and was going to get done for corruption.





frigidweirdo said:


> He was apparently in DC to speak to the FBI


he was neither of the above you mentioned, don't make up stories.


frigidweirdo said:


> Alexander Litvinenko


died in London at the hands of MI5.


frigidweirdo said:


> The guy just happened to take a nice cup of tea with Polonium 210 in it. Happens all the time. Oh, and he happened to be very critical of Putin. Oh, and the British found that it was two FSB guys who did it.


you just cited that silly tabloid story the Brit authorities used to divert attention from themselves as his murders and instead accuse some mythical 'FSB guys' etc.



frigidweirdo said:


> Anna Politkovskaya





frigidweirdo said:


> Journalist who was critical of Putin, murdered by contract killers.


she wasn't nearly as critical of him as the others, Victor Schenderovich for example - Victor Shenderovich - Wikipedia - why she is dead meanwhile he is alive and kicking and grows ever more critical of Putin?



frigidweirdo said:


> Natalia Estemirova





frigidweirdo said:


> Another journalist critical of Putin. Abducted and then shot dead. I wonder who could have wanted her dead.


the Chechens, read up on it on wiki.


frigidweirdo said:


> Stanislav Markelov


has nothing to do with Putin - Stanislav Markelov - Wikipedia



frigidweirdo said:


> Boris Nemtsov


murdered by the CIA.


frigidweirdo said:


> Boris Berezovsky


died in London a natural death, you will blame every Russian death on Putin wherever and whenever it took place?


frigidweirdo said:


> Paul Klebnikov


has nothing to with Putin - Paul Klebnikov - Wikipedia - same as, say, Versace murder has nothing to do with US presidents.


frigidweirdo said:


> Sergei Yushenkov


well, this one victim could have been indeed murdered by the authorities for spreading defamation.


frigidweirdo said:


> Once is maybe unlucky, twice is a coincidence, dozens of times and more is not.


that's not "dozens of times" but *separate events* not connected with one another, despite the picture drawn by the Western media, notorious for its lies; they have lied to you all these years, but still you trust them, for some unclear reason.


----------



## Valerie

Mysterious rash of Russian deaths casts suspicion on Vladimir Putin



Guess what shoe Mueller will drop next


----------



## Stratford57

Valerie said:


> Mysterious rash of Russian deaths casts suspicion on Vladimir Putin
> 
> 
> 
> Guess what shoe Mueller will drop next


How about Clinton's body count? Aren't you concerned about deaths of those who were connected to your darling Clinton?

*Clinton Body Coun*t,. *Michael Rivero has now published a  list of 90 names...*
THE CLINTON BODY-COUNT  | WHAT REALLY HAPPENED

*Add another one  to the Clinton body count. *Victor Thorn, an investigative reporter wrote four books on the Clinton’s and was also found dead.

Victor Torn: “Russell, if I’m ever found dead, it was murder. I would never kill myself.”
http://www.revolutions2040.com/man-researching-hillary-clinton-found-dead/

Dear Americans, clean the political mess in your own country and only after that start pointing fingers to others. Also make sure your Media delivers true information to you instead of Hollywood stories.


----------



## Valerie

_In a gesture aimed at the Kremlin, the D.C. City Council has voted unanimously to rename a street in front of the Russian Embassy after Boris Nemtsov, the slain opposition leader and prominent foe of President Vladimir Putin.

The renaming, according to an announcement by the council, will remain in place “on an emergency basis” until permanent legislation is passed. The elected body passed the Boris Nemtsov Plaza Designation Act in its first reading, pending further approval.

_
*Nemtsov, an outspoken critic of Putin’s government, was killed in February 2015 just outside the Kremlin hours after calling for marches to be held in opposition to Russia’s military involvement in Ukraine.*

*In June, a Russian jury convicted five men for the assassination of Nemtsov, a former deputy prime minister. Nemtsov’s family has expressed dissatisfaction with the results, charging that those who carried out the hit were still unaccounted for.*
_

The killing, widely considered the most prominent political murder in the country since Putin rose to power, led to thousands of mourners taking to the streets.


The Kremlin has denied any connection to Nemtsov’s assassination.


D.C. Council renames street in front of Russian Embassy after Putin critic_


----------



## Valerie

_...there is a moral connotation to saying that someone is “KGB”, because the Soviet KGB carried out assassinations, harassed and imprisoned dissidents, and was one of the pioneers of what came to be known as fake news._

_That the KGB formed the bulk of Putin’s professional experience is beyond doubt – he worked there from the day he graduated college in 1974 until at least August 1991. And, what is more, the KGB was not just a company, but a university: at the Higher School of the KGB, in Moscow, which Putin attended, young agents took university-level classes. It was important, the KGB higher-ups believed, that the cadres understand the world they were being trained to subvert and manipulate. It is entirely likely that Putin kept in touch with his former KGB associates after 1991, while serving in the St Petersburg mayor’s office. And it is true that Putin has brought many of his former KGB colleagues with him to the highest levels of government._



_Vladimir Putin_


----------



## Valerie

*Putin is a KGB agent*

After his famous first meeting with Putin, the newly elected President George W Bush declared at a press conference that he had looked into the Russian’s eyes and seen his soul. His advisers were mortified. “I visibly stiffened,” national security adviser Condoleezza Rice wrote in her memoirs. Secretary of state Colin Powell pulled his president aside. “You may have seen all that” in his eyes, Powell told W, “but I still look in his eyes and I see K-G-B. Remember,” he added ominously, “there’s a reason he’s fluent in German.” Vice President Dick Cheney felt the same way: Every time he saw Putin, he told people, “I think KGB, KGB, KGB.”


----------



## Stratford57

Valerie said:


> _...there is a moral connotation to saying that someone is “KGB”, because the Soviet KGB carried out assassinations, harassed and imprisoned dissidents, and was one of the pioneers of what came to be known as fake news._
> 
> _That the KGB formed the bulk of Putin’s professional experience is beyond doubt – he worked there from the day he graduated college in 1974 until at least August 1991. And, what is more, the KGB was not just a company, but a university: at the Higher School of the KGB, in Moscow, which Putin attended, young agents took university-level classes. It was important, the KGB higher-ups believed, that the cadres understand the world they were being trained to subvert and manipulate. It is entirely likely that Putin kept in touch with his former KGB associates after 1991, while serving in the St Petersburg mayor’s office. And it is true that Putin has brought many of his former KGB colleagues with him to the highest levels of government._
> 
> 
> 
> _Vladimir Putin_







BTW, nobody is denying that Putin has been serving for KGB. But t*hat doesn't automatically mean* that he has been killing Nemtsov, Litvinenko or somebody else. Valarie, use your head once in a while and not only for eating.


----------



## Valerie

thanks for the reminder of trump's lust for similar brutality which is immoral and unlawful.  ^

decent people should be horrified that our president shrugs at these tactics and associates our country as if there's an equivalency.





_During the Republican primaries, the conservative TV host Joe Scarborough, otherwise famously cosy with Trump, pressed the candidate about his sympathies for Putin – who, in Scarborough’s words, *“kills journalists and political opponents”*. 

A few days later, on a more prominent Sunday-morning politics programme, the former White House adviser George Stephanopoulos challenged Trump again. When Trump protested that “nobody’s proven that he’s killed anybody, as far as I’m concerned”, Stephanopoulos confidently replied: “There have been many allegations that he was behind the killing of Anna Politkovskaya.” Trump parried as best he could. But the issue obviously hasn’t gone away. 

In an interview before the Super Bowl in early February, Trump was confronted by Fox blowhard Bill O’Reilly. *“Putin’s a killer,”* said O’Reilly, to which Trump infamously responded, “There are a lot of killers. We’ve got a lot of killers. What do you think? Our country’s so innocent?”
_

Donald Trump on terrorists:  'Take out their families'




_Geneva Conventions bar Donald Trump's idea of killing terrorists' families

Common sense dictates, however, that if one signed up for military service, the chances of embracing military values increases, which in the United States includes not killing innocent civilians or violating the Geneva Conventions._

Truman Project


----------



## Valerie

80 times Trump talked about Putin*


Donald Trump says the United States should kill the family members of terrorists, and not to do so is just being "politically correct."*
_
 "The other thing with the terrorists is you have to take out their families, when you get these terrorists, you have to take out their families," Trump said on Fox and Friends_ on Dec. 2, 2015.





*"Putin's running his country and at least he's a leader, unlike what we have in this country,” Trump said.*
_

“I think I get along with him fine,” Trump said of the Russian president. “I think he would be absolutely fine. He would never keep somebody like Snowden in Russia. He hates Obama. He doesn't respect Obama. Obama doesn't like him either. But he has no respect for Obama. Has a hatred for Obama. And Snowden is living the life.* Look if that -- if I'm president, Putin says, hey, boom, you're gone. I guarantee you this.*”


Trump  says that Putin “hates Obama,” but that *he would get along great with the Russian president.*_


_*“Putin hates us,” he said. “He hates Obama. He doesn’t hate us. I think he’d like me. I’d get along great with him I think. If you want to know the truth.”*


_

yes, donny, the FBI would like to know the truth!!


----------



## Valerie

donald trump is a proven liar and fucking traitor who has no idea what makes our country GREAT.



_Federal lawmakers and D.C. Council members joined Russian dissidents Tuesday to celebrate the unveiling of brown signs designating a stretch of the Northwest Washington road outside the Russian Embassy as “Boris Nemtsov Plaza,” in honor of the slain opposition leader.


*Boris Nemtsov, a critic of Russian President Vladimir Putin, has been praised as an activist promoting democracy and human rights*, and supporters believe that his work cost him his life. He was shot from behind while walking across a bridge near the Kremlin and Red Square in Moscow on Feb. 27, 2015.
_
https://www.washingtonpost.com/loca...8e748f892c0_story.html?utm_term=.6348aa4ce589


----------



## Valerie

Valerie said:


> Mysterious rash of Russian deaths casts suspicion on Vladimir Putin
> 
> 
> 
> Guess what shoe Mueller will drop next





Mysterious rash of Russian deaths casts suspicion on Vladimir Putin




"A former member of the Russian parliament is gunned down in broad daylight in the Ukrainian capital of Kiev. A longtime Russian ambassador to the United Nations drops dead at work. A Russian-backed commander in the breakaway Ukrainian province of Donetsk is blown up in an elevator. A Russian media executive is found dead in his Washington, D.C., hotel room.

What do they have in common? They are among 38 prominent Russians who are victims of unsolved murders or suspicious deaths since the beginning of 2014, according to a list compiled by USA TODAY and British journalist Sarah Hurst, who has done research in Russia.

The list contains 10 high-profile critics of Russian President Vladimir Putin, seven diplomats, six associates of Kremlin power brokers who had a falling out — often over corruption — and 13 military or political leaders involved in the conflict in eastern Ukraine, including commanders of Russian-backed separatist forces. Two are possibly connected to a dossier alleging connections between President Trump's campaign staff and Kremlin officials that was produced by a former British spy and shared with the FBI.

Twelve were shot, stabbed or beaten to death. Six were blown up. Ten died allegedly of natural causes. One died of mysterious head injuries, one reportedly slipped and hit his head in a public bath, one was hanged in his jail cell, and one died after drinking coffee. The cause of six deaths was reported as unknown."


----------



## Stratford57

Valerie said:


> *Putin is a KGB agent*
> 
> After his famous first meeting with Putin, the newly elected President George W Bush declared at a press conference that he had looked into the Russian’s eyes and seen his soul. His advisers were mortified. “I visibly stiffened,” national security adviser Condoleezza Rice wrote in her memoirs. Secretary of state Colin Powell pulled his president aside. “You may have seen all that” in his eyes, Powell told W, “but I still look in his eyes and I see K-G-B. Remember,” he added ominously, “there’s a reason he’s fluent in German.” Vice President Dick Cheney felt the same way: Every time he saw Putin, he told people, “I think KGB, KGB, KGB.”


Thanks for presenting all spectrum of lies about Putin.

But the truth is that Putin is known for saving lives even taking a risk of his own.

Here is a video with just one episode of his life while being Assistant Chief in Dresden.

The night of Berlin wall collapsed and all the Germans were celebrating  Putin was in KGB residency in Dresden. Over 5000 crowd of drunks just destroyed the next building and started attacking the KGB building. The KGB Chief officer got scared and ran away and the second highest ranked officer was Putin. Understanding that the wild crowd was going to brake into their building he called his bosses and asked for help but the answer was: “Moscow is not responding, we have a feeling we’ve been abandoned.”  Putin had to come out off the building to stop the drunk and wild crowd *alone.* Putin told them: ‘The collapse of Berlin wall happened due to the will of our country and we are guarding this building, it’s a USSR property. I’m an officer, I have only 12 bullets in my pistol and the last one I’ll save for myself.’ He said that and started slowly going up the stairs (there were 12 stairs) back to the building, his shirt was so wet that it stuck to his back. When he finally got upstairs, he looked back and the crowd started to walk away.

Nobody has broken into the building that night and all the secret archives (which could cause a large number of murders) stayed safe. For more details watch:

*https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gnxeSQUoByg*


----------



## impuretrash

Valerie said:


> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mysterious rash of Russian deaths casts suspicion on Vladimir Putin
> 
> 
> 
> Guess what shoe Mueller will drop next
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mysterious rash of Russian deaths casts suspicion on Vladimir Putin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "A former member of the Russian parliament is gunned down in broad daylight in the Ukrainian capital of Kiev. A longtime Russian ambassador to the United Nations drops dead at work. A Russian-backed commander in the breakaway Ukrainian province of Donetsk is blown up in an elevator. A Russian media executive is found dead in his Washington, D.C., hotel room.
> 
> What do they have in common? They are among 38 prominent Russians who are victims of unsolved murders or suspicious deaths since the beginning of 2014, according to a list compiled by USA TODAY and British journalist Sarah Hurst, who has done research in Russia.
> 
> The list contains 10 high-profile critics of Russian President Vladimir Putin, seven diplomats, six associates of Kremlin power brokers who had a falling out — often over corruption — and 13 military or political leaders involved in the conflict in eastern Ukraine, including commanders of Russian-backed separatist forces. Two are possibly connected to a dossier alleging connections between President Trump's campaign staff and Kremlin officials that was produced by a former British spy and shared with the FBI.
> 
> Twelve were shot, stabbed or beaten to death. Six were blown up. Ten died allegedly of natural causes. One died of mysterious head injuries, one reportedly slipped and hit his head in a public bath, one was hanged in his jail cell, and one died after drinking coffee. The cause of six deaths was reported as unknown."
Click to expand...



Woah slow down there spammy mcspamerson


----------



## Valerie

trump declared how he was going to go after "bad hombres" and he's breaking up INNOCENT hard-working families.

Torn apart: the American families hit by Trump's immigration crackdown



WHILE EMBRACING A KGB THUG, TRUMP DEMONIZES LEGITIMATE NEWS SOURCES AND UNDERMINES ALL USA AGENCIES AND AGENTS SWORN TO HONORABLY DEFEND OUR COUNTRY FROM FOREIGN ATTACKS.  THE US CONSTITUTION HAS A WORD FOR THAT!

_
"*Treason against the United States* shall consist only in levying war against them, or in adhering to their enemies, giving them aid and comfort._


----------



## Valerie

Guess what shoe Mueller will drop next


"The mission of the FBI is to protect and defend the United States against terrorist and foreign intelligence threats, to uphold and enforce the criminal laws of the United States, and to provide leadership and criminal justice services to federal, state, municipal, and international agencies and partners; and to ..."
_
Organization, Mission and Functions Manual: Federal Bureau of Investigation | DOJ | Department of Justice

_






"Trump's first visit to Soviet Moscow in 1987 looks, with hindsight, to be part of a pattern. The dossier by the former British intelligence officer Christopher Steele asserts that* the Kremlin had been cultivating Trump for “at least five years*” before his stunning victory in the 2016 US presidential election. This would take us back to around 2011 or 2012.


In fact, the Soviet Union was interested in him too, three decades earlier. *The top level of the Soviet diplomatic service arranged his 1987 Moscow visit. With assistance from the KGB.* It took place while Kryuchkov was seeking to improve the KGB's operational techniques in one particular and sensitive area. *The spy chief wanted KGB staff abroad to recruit more Americans*."

The Hidden History of Trump’s First Trip to Moscow


Boy, Those Russkies Sure Stole the Election


_ Donald Trump Jr communicated with WikiLeaks during final stages of election_


_Mueller Shows How Russians Sowed Discord With Dirty Tricks


*The Unaccountable Death of Boris Nemtsov*
_
The Unaccountable Death of Boris Nemtsov


----------



## Valerie

Secretary of State Colin Powell told W,* “but I still look in his eyes and I see K-G-B. Remember,”* he added ominously, *“there’s a reason he’s fluent in German.”* 


Vice President Dick Cheney felt the same way: Every time he saw Putin, he told people,* “I think KGB, KGB, KGB.”*


----------



## Valerie

*Here are 10 critics of Vladimir Putin who died violently or in suspicious ways*

https://www.washingtonpost.com/news...or-in-suspicious-ways/?utm_term=.bfb13dd14e2a


----------



## xyz

By the way, the same thing happened in  1984  when the place in front of the Soviet embassy on 16th street was renamed "Andrei Sakharov Plaza".


----------



## Lewdog

sharik said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Putin is one of the richest people in the world and gained his wealth from working for the Russian government.
> 
> 
> 
> see the list - The World's Billionaires 2015 - Wikipedia - tried to find his name among the prevailing US rich?
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> He's as corrupt as it gets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> not nearly as much as western leaders.
Click to expand...



He's not on that list because he has a lot of his money hidden in banks like the Bank of Cyprus.  Good thing he has you drones following him and he can get away with killing journalist that expose him, otherwise he would be dragged out of his home and strung up.  Your lives are worse because of him, not better.


----------



## Lewdog

Stratford57 said:


> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mysterious rash of Russian deaths casts suspicion on Vladimir Putin
> 
> 
> 
> Guess what shoe Mueller will drop next
> 
> 
> 
> How about Clinton's body count? Aren't you concerned about deaths of those who were connected to your darling Clinton?
> 
> *Clinton Body Coun*t,. *Michael Rivero has now published a  list of 90 names...*
> THE CLINTON BODY-COUNT  | WHAT REALLY HAPPENED
> 
> *Add another one  to the Clinton body count. *Victor Thorn, an investigative reporter wrote four books on the Clinton’s and was also found dead.
> 
> Victor Torn: “Russell, if I’m ever found dead, it was murder. I would never kill myself.”
> http://www.revolutions2040.com/man-researching-hillary-clinton-found-dead/
> 
> Dear Americans, clean the political mess in your own country and only after that start pointing fingers to others. Also make sure your Media delivers true information to you instead of Hollywood stories.
Click to expand...



Who cares about Clinton?  Are they in power?  No because our country is smart enough not to let them change the laws on term limits for Presidents just so a crook can get back into power like Putin and his party did.  What a bunch of fools you are.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

sharik said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> 
> he has managed to get rid of his political opponents through threats, fear, locking them up, assassination and other such methods.
> 
> 
> 
> he did not threaten, imprison or assassinate anyone of them, get your facts right.
Click to expand...


Dude!


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Stratford57 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can't tell you what paid Russian trolls think about it.
> 
> I'm an ethnic Russian from Ukraine and have been watching Russian politics for quite a while. Nemtsov was big in 90-s, a lot less important in 2000-s and after 2010 was basically losing his popularity. He was more interested in dating young girls (like Anna Duritskaya who was with him when he was killed) than in politics. His value as an oppositioner was close to zero. However after his murder Western press started portraying him as "last Putin's critic was killed". So being alive he was a lot less harmful to Putin than being dead. Who benefited from his death? Certainly, not Putin.
> 
> (BTW, his case reminds me Litwinenko's murder in UK and Voronenkov's murder in Ukraine: a useless person becomes very useful after his death for those who want to harm Putin).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *So being alive he was a lot less harmful to Putin than being dead.
> *
> Putin couldn't have killed him because that would have been a stupid mistake, and Putin never makes stupid mistakes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Speaking about big mistakes. Big mistake is to believe your lying Media and to allow crooked Deep State to run your country.
> 
> Get the things squared away in your own country and only then judge the others.
> 
> P.S. There was NO reason for Putin to kill Nemtsov especially the way it was done: downtown next to Saint Basil Cathedral just a day before a schedulered  opposition march.  Somebody else needed a big dirty show to hurt Putin.
Click to expand...

*
Speaking about big mistakes. Big mistake is to believe your lying Media and to allow crooked Deep State to run your country.
*
Yes, US media sucks, so that means Putin doesn't suck.....wait.....what?
*
Get the things squared away in your own country and only then judge the others.
*
If Putin stopped invading his neighbors, I'd be less critical of his vast corruption and murder of opponents.
In the meantime, I'm going to judge him, even if that makes you cry.

*There was NO reason for Putin to kill Nemtsov especially the way it was done: 
*
Did Putin tell you that?


----------



## Sbiker

Valerie said:


> donald trump is a proven liar and fucking traitor who has no idea what makes our country GREAT.
> 
> 
> 
> _Federal lawmakers and D.C. Council members joined Russian dissidents Tuesday to celebrate the unveiling of brown signs designating a stretch of the Northwest Washington road outside the Russian Embassy as “Boris Nemtsov Plaza,” in honor of the slain opposition leader.
> 
> 
> *Boris Nemtsov, a critic of Russian President Vladimir Putin, has been praised as an activist promoting democracy and human rights*, and supporters believe that his work cost him his life. He was shot from behind while walking across a bridge near the Kremlin and Red Square in Moscow on Feb. 27, 2015.
> _
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/loca...8e748f892c0_story.html?utm_term=.6348aa4ce589





Toddsterpatriot said:


> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can't tell you what paid Russian trolls think about it.
> 
> I'm an ethnic Russian from Ukraine and have been watching Russian politics for quite a while. Nemtsov was big in 90-s, a lot less important in 2000-s and after 2010 was basically losing his popularity. He was more interested in dating young girls (like Anna Duritskaya who was with him when he was killed) than in politics. His value as an oppositioner was close to zero. However after his murder Western press started portraying him as "last Putin's critic was killed". So being alive he was a lot less harmful to Putin than being dead. Who benefited from his death? Certainly, not Putin.
> 
> (BTW, his case reminds me Litwinenko's murder in UK and Voronenkov's murder in Ukraine: a useless person becomes very useful after his death for those who want to harm Putin).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *So being alive he was a lot less harmful to Putin than being dead.
> *
> Putin couldn't have killed him because that would have been a stupid mistake, and Putin never makes stupid mistakes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Speaking about big mistakes. Big mistake is to believe your lying Media and to allow crooked Deep State to run your country.
> 
> Get the things squared away in your own country and only then judge the others.
> 
> P.S. There was NO reason for Putin to kill Nemtsov especially the way it was done: downtown next to Saint Basil Cathedral just a day before a schedulered  opposition march.  Somebody else needed a big dirty show to hurt Putin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> Speaking about big mistakes. Big mistake is to believe your lying Media and to allow crooked Deep State to run your country.
> *
> Yes, US media sucks, so that means Putin doesn't suck.....wait.....what?
> *
> Get the things squared away in your own country and only then judge the others.
> *
> If Putin stopped invading his neighbors, I'd be less critical of his vast corruption and murder of opponents.
> In the meantime, I'm going to judge him, even if that makes you cry.
> 
> *There was NO reason for Putin to kill Nemtsov especially the way it was done:
> *
> Did Putin tell you that?
Click to expand...


*If Putin stopped invading his neighbors,*

Putin invading neighbors?  You're telling it to Stratford???? Super!!! Listening media, you're telling her what "happens" right around her!! Don't believe own eyes, only listen US media for the truth!!! 
Damn, if f'cking Putin make decision TO START invading "his neighbors", me and Stratford would be HAPPY. Because Russian army will stop nazi actions at Ukraine... 

And what US army now doing in NON-NEIGHBORS territories, like in Syria, in Afganistan.. at Black Sea? Upkeeping narco-traffic to the Russian territory?


----------



## sharik

Valerie said:


> Here are 10 critics of Vladimir Putin who died violently or in suspicious ways https://www.washingtonpost.com/news...or-in-suspicious-ways/?utm_term=.bfb13dd14e2a


most of them had never been his critics, and there are millions critics of him, every one in three would criticise him actually, so whenever a man dies you will see his death as suspicious?


----------



## sharik

Lewdog said:


> He's not on that list because he has a lot of his money hidden in banks like the Bank of Cyprus.


but those who are have even more wealth stashed away somewhere if follow your logic.


----------



## sharik

Toddsterpatriot said:


> If Putin stopped invading his neighbors


it was not Putin but we, peoples of Russia, that would have ousted him if he didn't get our Russian land, Crimea, back.


Toddsterpatriot said:


> I'd be less critical of his vast corruption and murder of opponents.


corruption? Western democracies are lots more corrupt and murderous then East Europe altogether.


----------



## Baron

A thief and killer of thousands poor Russians 'Reformer' Nemtsow  deserves a public toilet in an Indian poor village in his name only


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Sbiker said:


> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> 
> donald trump is a proven liar and fucking traitor who has no idea what makes our country GREAT.
> 
> 
> 
> _Federal lawmakers and D.C. Council members joined Russian dissidents Tuesday to celebrate the unveiling of brown signs designating a stretch of the Northwest Washington road outside the Russian Embassy as “Boris Nemtsov Plaza,” in honor of the slain opposition leader.
> 
> 
> *Boris Nemtsov, a critic of Russian President Vladimir Putin, has been praised as an activist promoting democracy and human rights*, and supporters believe that his work cost him his life. He was shot from behind while walking across a bridge near the Kremlin and Red Square in Moscow on Feb. 27, 2015.
> _
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/loca...8e748f892c0_story.html?utm_term=.6348aa4ce589
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can't tell you what paid Russian trolls think about it.
> 
> I'm an ethnic Russian from Ukraine and have been watching Russian politics for quite a while. Nemtsov was big in 90-s, a lot less important in 2000-s and after 2010 was basically losing his popularity. He was more interested in dating young girls (like Anna Duritskaya who was with him when he was killed) than in politics. His value as an oppositioner was close to zero. However after his murder Western press started portraying him as "last Putin's critic was killed". So being alive he was a lot less harmful to Putin than being dead. Who benefited from his death? Certainly, not Putin.
> 
> (BTW, his case reminds me Litwinenko's murder in UK and Voronenkov's murder in Ukraine: a useless person becomes very useful after his death for those who want to harm Putin).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *So being alive he was a lot less harmful to Putin than being dead.
> *
> Putin couldn't have killed him because that would have been a stupid mistake, and Putin never makes stupid mistakes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Speaking about big mistakes. Big mistake is to believe your lying Media and to allow crooked Deep State to run your country.
> 
> Get the things squared away in your own country and only then judge the others.
> 
> P.S. There was NO reason for Putin to kill Nemtsov especially the way it was done: downtown next to Saint Basil Cathedral just a day before a schedulered  opposition march.  Somebody else needed a big dirty show to hurt Putin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> Speaking about big mistakes. Big mistake is to believe your lying Media and to allow crooked Deep State to run your country.
> *
> Yes, US media sucks, so that means Putin doesn't suck.....wait.....what?
> *
> Get the things squared away in your own country and only then judge the others.
> *
> If Putin stopped invading his neighbors, I'd be less critical of his vast corruption and murder of opponents.
> In the meantime, I'm going to judge him, even if that makes you cry.
> 
> *There was NO reason for Putin to kill Nemtsov especially the way it was done:
> *
> Did Putin tell you that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *If Putin stopped invading his neighbors,*
> 
> Putin invading neighbors?  You're telling it to Stratford???? Super!!! Listening media, you're telling her what "happens" right around her!! Don't believe own eyes, only listen US media for the truth!!!
> Damn, if f'cking Putin make decision TO START invading "his neighbors", me and Stratford would be HAPPY. Because Russian army will stop nazi actions at Ukraine...
> 
> And what US army now doing in NON-NEIGHBORS territories, like in Syria, in Afganistan.. at Black Sea? Upkeeping narco-traffic to the Russian territory?
Click to expand...

*
Putin invading neighbors?
*
Georgia....Ukraine....Putin invade anyone new this week?

*Because Russian army will stop nazi actions at Ukraine...
*
Yeah, left-wing Nazis are much worse than left-wing Commies. DERP!


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

sharik said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Putin stopped invading his neighbors
> 
> 
> 
> it was not Putin but we, peoples of Russia, that would have ousted him if he didn't get our Russian land, Crimea, back.
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd be less critical of his vast corruption and murder of opponents.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> corruption? Western democracies are lots more corrupt and murderous then East Europe altogether.
Click to expand...


Da, comrade, corruption.


----------



## Sbiker

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> 
> donald trump is a proven liar and fucking traitor who has no idea what makes our country GREAT.
> 
> 
> 
> _Federal lawmakers and D.C. Council members joined Russian dissidents Tuesday to celebrate the unveiling of brown signs designating a stretch of the Northwest Washington road outside the Russian Embassy as “Boris Nemtsov Plaza,” in honor of the slain opposition leader.
> 
> 
> *Boris Nemtsov, a critic of Russian President Vladimir Putin, has been praised as an activist promoting democracy and human rights*, and supporters believe that his work cost him his life. He was shot from behind while walking across a bridge near the Kremlin and Red Square in Moscow on Feb. 27, 2015.
> _
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/loca...8e748f892c0_story.html?utm_term=.6348aa4ce589
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can't tell you what paid Russian trolls think about it.
> 
> I'm an ethnic Russian from Ukraine and have been watching Russian politics for quite a while. Nemtsov was big in 90-s, a lot less important in 2000-s and after 2010 was basically losing his popularity. He was more interested in dating young girls (like Anna Duritskaya who was with him when he was killed) than in politics. His value as an oppositioner was close to zero. However after his murder Western press started portraying him as "last Putin's critic was killed". So being alive he was a lot less harmful to Putin than being dead. Who benefited from his death? Certainly, not Putin.
> 
> (BTW, his case reminds me Litwinenko's murder in UK and Voronenkov's murder in Ukraine: a useless person becomes very useful after his death for those who want to harm Putin).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *So being alive he was a lot less harmful to Putin than being dead.
> *
> Putin couldn't have killed him because that would have been a stupid mistake, and Putin never makes stupid mistakes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Speaking about big mistakes. Big mistake is to believe your lying Media and to allow crooked Deep State to run your country.
> 
> Get the things squared away in your own country and only then judge the others.
> 
> P.S. There was NO reason for Putin to kill Nemtsov especially the way it was done: downtown next to Saint Basil Cathedral just a day before a schedulered  opposition march.  Somebody else needed a big dirty show to hurt Putin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> Speaking about big mistakes. Big mistake is to believe your lying Media and to allow crooked Deep State to run your country.
> *
> Yes, US media sucks, so that means Putin doesn't suck.....wait.....what?
> *
> Get the things squared away in your own country and only then judge the others.
> *
> If Putin stopped invading his neighbors, I'd be less critical of his vast corruption and murder of opponents.
> In the meantime, I'm going to judge him, even if that makes you cry.
> 
> *There was NO reason for Putin to kill Nemtsov especially the way it was done:
> *
> Did Putin tell you that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *If Putin stopped invading his neighbors,*
> 
> Putin invading neighbors?  You're telling it to Stratford???? Super!!! Listening media, you're telling her what "happens" right around her!! Don't believe own eyes, only listen US media for the truth!!!
> Damn, if f'cking Putin make decision TO START invading "his neighbors", me and Stratford would be HAPPY. Because Russian army will stop nazi actions at Ukraine...
> 
> And what US army now doing in NON-NEIGHBORS territories, like in Syria, in Afganistan.. at Black Sea? Upkeeping narco-traffic to the Russian territory?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> Putin invading neighbors?
> *
> Georgia....Ukraine....Putin invade anyone new this week?
> 
> *Because Russian army will stop nazi actions at Ukraine...
> *
> Yeah, left-wing Nazis are much worse than left-wing Commies. DERP!
Click to expand...


Show me at least one Russian soldier in Georgia or at Ukraine, first...


----------



## Stratford57

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> 
> donald trump is a proven liar and fucking traitor who has no idea what makes our country GREAT.
> 
> 
> 
> _Federal lawmakers and D.C. Council members joined Russian dissidents Tuesday to celebrate the unveiling of brown signs designating a stretch of the Northwest Washington road outside the Russian Embassy as “Boris Nemtsov Plaza,” in honor of the slain opposition leader.
> 
> 
> *Boris Nemtsov, a critic of Russian President Vladimir Putin, has been praised as an activist promoting democracy and human rights*, and supporters believe that his work cost him his life. He was shot from behind while walking across a bridge near the Kremlin and Red Square in Moscow on Feb. 27, 2015.
> _
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/loca...8e748f892c0_story.html?utm_term=.6348aa4ce589
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can't tell you what paid Russian trolls think about it.
> 
> I'm an ethnic Russian from Ukraine and have been watching Russian politics for quite a while. Nemtsov was big in 90-s, a lot less important in 2000-s and after 2010 was basically losing his popularity. He was more interested in dating young girls (like Anna Duritskaya who was with him when he was killed) than in politics. His value as an oppositioner was close to zero. However after his murder Western press started portraying him as "last Putin's critic was killed". So being alive he was a lot less harmful to Putin than being dead. Who benefited from his death? Certainly, not Putin.
> 
> (BTW, his case reminds me Litwinenko's murder in UK and Voronenkov's murder in Ukraine: a useless person becomes very useful after his death for those who want to harm Putin).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *So being alive he was a lot less harmful to Putin than being dead.
> *
> Putin couldn't have killed him because that would have been a stupid mistake, and Putin never makes stupid mistakes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Speaking about big mistakes. Big mistake is to believe your lying Media and to allow crooked Deep State to run your country.
> 
> Get the things squared away in your own country and only then judge the others.
> 
> P.S. There was NO reason for Putin to kill Nemtsov especially the way it was done: downtown next to Saint Basil Cathedral just a day before a schedulered  opposition march.  Somebody else needed a big dirty show to hurt Putin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> Speaking about big mistakes. Big mistake is to believe your lying Media and to allow crooked Deep State to run your country.
> *
> Yes, US media sucks, so that means Putin doesn't suck.....wait.....what?
> *
> Get the things squared away in your own country and only then judge the others.
> *
> If Putin stopped invading his neighbors, I'd be less critical of his vast corruption and murder of opponents.
> In the meantime, I'm going to judge him, even if that makes you cry.
> 
> *There was NO reason for Putin to kill Nemtsov especially the way it was done:
> *
> Did Putin tell you that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *If Putin stopped invading his neighbors,*
> 
> Putin invading neighbors?  You're telling it to Stratford???? Super!!! Listening media, you're telling her what "happens" right around her!! Don't believe own eyes, only listen US media for the truth!!!
> Damn, if f'cking Putin make decision TO START invading "his neighbors", me and Stratford would be HAPPY. Because Russian army will stop nazi actions at Ukraine...
> 
> And what US army now doing in NON-NEIGHBORS territories, like in Syria, in Afganistan.. at Black Sea? Upkeeping narco-traffic to the Russian territory?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> Putin invading neighbors?
> *
> Georgia....Ukraine....Putin invade anyone new this week?
> 
> *Because Russian army will stop nazi actions at Ukraine...
> *
> Yeah, left-wing Nazis are much worse than left-wing Commies. DERP!
Click to expand...

One or two weeks ago Tucker Carson was talking to an expert who told you guys: It's not Russia attacked Georgia, it's Georgian ex-president (=Bush's=Deep State's puppet) attacked South Ossetia where Russian peace keepers were located according to UN resolution. Even your Media tells you some truth once in a while.


And lots of the truth about Ukraine (which ignorant people like you can't even think about) is coming up. The sooner the better.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Sbiker said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> 
> donald trump is a proven liar and fucking traitor who has no idea what makes our country GREAT.
> 
> 
> 
> _Federal lawmakers and D.C. Council members joined Russian dissidents Tuesday to celebrate the unveiling of brown signs designating a stretch of the Northwest Washington road outside the Russian Embassy as “Boris Nemtsov Plaza,” in honor of the slain opposition leader.
> 
> 
> *Boris Nemtsov, a critic of Russian President Vladimir Putin, has been praised as an activist promoting democracy and human rights*, and supporters believe that his work cost him his life. He was shot from behind while walking across a bridge near the Kremlin and Red Square in Moscow on Feb. 27, 2015.
> _
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/loca...8e748f892c0_story.html?utm_term=.6348aa4ce589
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> *So being alive he was a lot less harmful to Putin than being dead.
> *
> Putin couldn't have killed him because that would have been a stupid mistake, and Putin never makes stupid mistakes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Speaking about big mistakes. Big mistake is to believe your lying Media and to allow crooked Deep State to run your country.
> 
> Get the things squared away in your own country and only then judge the others.
> 
> P.S. There was NO reason for Putin to kill Nemtsov especially the way it was done: downtown next to Saint Basil Cathedral just a day before a schedulered  opposition march.  Somebody else needed a big dirty show to hurt Putin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> Speaking about big mistakes. Big mistake is to believe your lying Media and to allow crooked Deep State to run your country.
> *
> Yes, US media sucks, so that means Putin doesn't suck.....wait.....what?
> *
> Get the things squared away in your own country and only then judge the others.
> *
> If Putin stopped invading his neighbors, I'd be less critical of his vast corruption and murder of opponents.
> In the meantime, I'm going to judge him, even if that makes you cry.
> 
> *There was NO reason for Putin to kill Nemtsov especially the way it was done:
> *
> Did Putin tell you that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *If Putin stopped invading his neighbors,*
> 
> Putin invading neighbors?  You're telling it to Stratford???? Super!!! Listening media, you're telling her what "happens" right around her!! Don't believe own eyes, only listen US media for the truth!!!
> Damn, if f'cking Putin make decision TO START invading "his neighbors", me and Stratford would be HAPPY. Because Russian army will stop nazi actions at Ukraine...
> 
> And what US army now doing in NON-NEIGHBORS territories, like in Syria, in Afganistan.. at Black Sea? Upkeeping narco-traffic to the Russian territory?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> Putin invading neighbors?
> *
> Georgia....Ukraine....Putin invade anyone new this week?
> 
> *Because Russian army will stop nazi actions at Ukraine...
> *
> Yeah, left-wing Nazis are much worse than left-wing Commies. DERP!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Show me at least one Russian soldier in Georgia or at Ukraine, first...
Click to expand...


You don't remember the Russian troops that were vacationing in Ukraine?


----------



## Stratford57

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> 
> donald trump is a proven liar and fucking traitor who has no idea what makes our country GREAT.
> 
> 
> 
> _Federal lawmakers and D.C. Council members joined Russian dissidents Tuesday to celebrate the unveiling of brown signs designating a stretch of the Northwest Washington road outside the Russian Embassy as “Boris Nemtsov Plaza,” in honor of the slain opposition leader.
> 
> 
> *Boris Nemtsov, a critic of Russian President Vladimir Putin, has been praised as an activist promoting democracy and human rights*, and supporters believe that his work cost him his life. He was shot from behind while walking across a bridge near the Kremlin and Red Square in Moscow on Feb. 27, 2015.
> _
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/loca...8e748f892c0_story.html?utm_term=.6348aa4ce589
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking about big mistakes. Big mistake is to believe your lying Media and to allow crooked Deep State to run your country.
> 
> Get the things squared away in your own country and only then judge the others.
> 
> P.S. There was NO reason for Putin to kill Nemtsov especially the way it was done: downtown next to Saint Basil Cathedral just a day before a schedulered  opposition march.  Somebody else needed a big dirty show to hurt Putin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> Speaking about big mistakes. Big mistake is to believe your lying Media and to allow crooked Deep State to run your country.
> *
> Yes, US media sucks, so that means Putin doesn't suck.....wait.....what?
> *
> Get the things squared away in your own country and only then judge the others.
> *
> If Putin stopped invading his neighbors, I'd be less critical of his vast corruption and murder of opponents.
> In the meantime, I'm going to judge him, even if that makes you cry.
> 
> *There was NO reason for Putin to kill Nemtsov especially the way it was done:
> *
> Did Putin tell you that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *If Putin stopped invading his neighbors,*
> 
> Putin invading neighbors?  You're telling it to Stratford???? Super!!! Listening media, you're telling her what "happens" right around her!! Don't believe own eyes, only listen US media for the truth!!!
> Damn, if f'cking Putin make decision TO START invading "his neighbors", me and Stratford would be HAPPY. Because Russian army will stop nazi actions at Ukraine...
> 
> And what US army now doing in NON-NEIGHBORS territories, like in Syria, in Afganistan.. at Black Sea? Upkeeping narco-traffic to the Russian territory?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> Putin invading neighbors?
> *
> Georgia....Ukraine....Putin invade anyone new this week?
> 
> *Because Russian army will stop nazi actions at Ukraine...
> *
> Yeah, left-wing Nazis are much worse than left-wing Commies. DERP!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Show me at least one Russian soldier in Georgia or at Ukraine, first...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't remember the Russian troops that were vacationing in Ukraine?
Click to expand...


I wish there *were* Russian troops in Ukraine, because then we would be deliberated from Washington Deep State puppets and Nazis by now.

A day or two  ago German comedians on German TV had a good joke:
- "Do you know why there haven't been any coups in USA yet?"
-"Sure I do. Because there is no US Embassy in USA".

Meanwhile my American friends sent me a Tucker Carson's TV show with Glenn Greenwald (who writes for the Intercept).

He tells about a group called Hamilton-68 in which a group of neocons and some Democrats have plotted to make propaganda about Russia.  He  says that the group is very anti-Russian and during the time when Georgia attacked her two provinces  and Russia came to their aid they ( Hamilton-68) wanted NATO to go to war with Russia.

The info about Hamilton-68 starts at 27.19 and info about Georgia at 29.12. of the show below


----------



## Lewdog

Stratford57 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> 
> donald trump is a proven liar and fucking traitor who has no idea what makes our country GREAT.
> 
> 
> 
> _Federal lawmakers and D.C. Council members joined Russian dissidents Tuesday to celebrate the unveiling of brown signs designating a stretch of the Northwest Washington road outside the Russian Embassy as “Boris Nemtsov Plaza,” in honor of the slain opposition leader.
> 
> 
> *Boris Nemtsov, a critic of Russian President Vladimir Putin, has been praised as an activist promoting democracy and human rights*, and supporters believe that his work cost him his life. He was shot from behind while walking across a bridge near the Kremlin and Red Square in Moscow on Feb. 27, 2015.
> _
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/loca...8e748f892c0_story.html?utm_term=.6348aa4ce589
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Speaking about big mistakes. Big mistake is to believe your lying Media and to allow crooked Deep State to run your country.
> *
> Yes, US media sucks, so that means Putin doesn't suck.....wait.....what?
> *
> Get the things squared away in your own country and only then judge the others.
> *
> If Putin stopped invading his neighbors, I'd be less critical of his vast corruption and murder of opponents.
> In the meantime, I'm going to judge him, even if that makes you cry.
> 
> *There was NO reason for Putin to kill Nemtsov especially the way it was done:
> *
> Did Putin tell you that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *If Putin stopped invading his neighbors,*
> 
> Putin invading neighbors?  You're telling it to Stratford???? Super!!! Listening media, you're telling her what "happens" right around her!! Don't believe own eyes, only listen US media for the truth!!!
> Damn, if f'cking Putin make decision TO START invading "his neighbors", me and Stratford would be HAPPY. Because Russian army will stop nazi actions at Ukraine...
> 
> And what US army now doing in NON-NEIGHBORS territories, like in Syria, in Afganistan.. at Black Sea? Upkeeping narco-traffic to the Russian territory?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> Putin invading neighbors?
> *
> Georgia....Ukraine....Putin invade anyone new this week?
> 
> *Because Russian army will stop nazi actions at Ukraine...
> *
> Yeah, left-wing Nazis are much worse than left-wing Commies. DERP!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Show me at least one Russian soldier in Georgia or at Ukraine, first...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't remember the Russian troops that were vacationing in Ukraine?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wish there *were* Russian troops in Ukraine, because then we would be deliberated from Washington Deep State puppets and Nazis by now.
> 
> A day or two  German comedians on German TV had a good joke:
> - "Do you know why there haven't been any coups in USA yet?"
> -"Sure I do. Because there is no US Embassy in USA".
> 
> Meanwhile my American friends sent me a Tucker Carson's TV show with Glenn Greenwald (who writes for the Intercept).
> 
> He tells about a group called Hamilton-68 in which a group of neocons and some Democrats have plotted to make propaganda about Russia.  He  says that the group is very anti-Russian and during the time when Georgia attacked her two provinces  and Russia came to their aid they ( Hamilton-68) wanted NATO to go to war with Russia.
> 
> The Hamilton-68 starts at 27.19 and info about Georgia at 29.12. of the show below
Click to expand...



You are really still arguing that there weren't Russian troops in Crimea?  Shut the front door... all they did was tear off the flags from their uniforms.


----------



## Sbiker

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> 
> donald trump is a proven liar and fucking traitor who has no idea what makes our country GREAT.
> 
> 
> 
> _Federal lawmakers and D.C. Council members joined Russian dissidents Tuesday to celebrate the unveiling of brown signs designating a stretch of the Northwest Washington road outside the Russian Embassy as “Boris Nemtsov Plaza,” in honor of the slain opposition leader.
> 
> 
> *Boris Nemtsov, a critic of Russian President Vladimir Putin, has been praised as an activist promoting democracy and human rights*, and supporters believe that his work cost him his life. He was shot from behind while walking across a bridge near the Kremlin and Red Square in Moscow on Feb. 27, 2015.
> _
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/loca...8e748f892c0_story.html?utm_term=.6348aa4ce589
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking about big mistakes. Big mistake is to believe your lying Media and to allow crooked Deep State to run your country.
> 
> Get the things squared away in your own country and only then judge the others.
> 
> P.S. There was NO reason for Putin to kill Nemtsov especially the way it was done: downtown next to Saint Basil Cathedral just a day before a schedulered  opposition march.  Somebody else needed a big dirty show to hurt Putin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> Speaking about big mistakes. Big mistake is to believe your lying Media and to allow crooked Deep State to run your country.
> *
> Yes, US media sucks, so that means Putin doesn't suck.....wait.....what?
> *
> Get the things squared away in your own country and only then judge the others.
> *
> If Putin stopped invading his neighbors, I'd be less critical of his vast corruption and murder of opponents.
> In the meantime, I'm going to judge him, even if that makes you cry.
> 
> *There was NO reason for Putin to kill Nemtsov especially the way it was done:
> *
> Did Putin tell you that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *If Putin stopped invading his neighbors,*
> 
> Putin invading neighbors?  You're telling it to Stratford???? Super!!! Listening media, you're telling her what "happens" right around her!! Don't believe own eyes, only listen US media for the truth!!!
> Damn, if f'cking Putin make decision TO START invading "his neighbors", me and Stratford would be HAPPY. Because Russian army will stop nazi actions at Ukraine...
> 
> And what US army now doing in NON-NEIGHBORS territories, like in Syria, in Afganistan.. at Black Sea? Upkeeping narco-traffic to the Russian territory?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> Putin invading neighbors?
> *
> Georgia....Ukraine....Putin invade anyone new this week?
> 
> *Because Russian army will stop nazi actions at Ukraine...
> *
> Yeah, left-wing Nazis are much worse than left-wing Commies. DERP!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Show me at least one Russian soldier in Georgia or at Ukraine, first...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't remember the Russian troops that were vacationing in Ukraine?
Click to expand...


Hmmm... Ok, let me believe you, Russia is fighting with Ukraine and have troops at Ukraine territory...
Do you mean, Russian army so weak not to kneel all Ukrainian Nazis in one week? Ok, what's the problem with Russian forces in Syria? How we can kill "a lot of citizens" if we so weak?
Ok. But besides of army Putin have a lot of Russian hackers - you know it. Why this hackers, able to change Hillary to Tramp, cannot change Poroshenko to Yanukovich in wild, outdated Ukraine? What does it mean? US is outsider in computer technologies? Or Trump was elected without Russian hackers?


----------



## Sbiker

Lewdog said:


> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> *If Putin stopped invading his neighbors,*
> 
> Putin invading neighbors?  You're telling it to Stratford???? Super!!! Listening media, you're telling her what "happens" right around her!! Don't believe own eyes, only listen US media for the truth!!!
> Damn, if f'cking Putin make decision TO START invading "his neighbors", me and Stratford would be HAPPY. Because Russian army will stop nazi actions at Ukraine...
> 
> And what US army now doing in NON-NEIGHBORS territories, like in Syria, in Afganistan.. at Black Sea? Upkeeping narco-traffic to the Russian territory?
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Putin invading neighbors?
> *
> Georgia....Ukraine....Putin invade anyone new this week?
> 
> *Because Russian army will stop nazi actions at Ukraine...
> *
> Yeah, left-wing Nazis are much worse than left-wing Commies. DERP!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Show me at least one Russian soldier in Georgia or at Ukraine, first...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't remember the Russian troops that were vacationing in Ukraine?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wish there *were* Russian troops in Ukraine, because then we would be deliberated from Washington Deep State puppets and Nazis by now.
> 
> A day or two  German comedians on German TV had a good joke:
> - "Do you know why there haven't been any coups in USA yet?"
> -"Sure I do. Because there is no US Embassy in USA".
> 
> Meanwhile my American friends sent me a Tucker Carson's TV show with Glenn Greenwald (who writes for the Intercept).
> 
> He tells about a group called Hamilton-68 in which a group of neocons and some Democrats have plotted to make propaganda about Russia.  He  says that the group is very anti-Russian and during the time when Georgia attacked her two provinces  and Russia came to their aid they ( Hamilton-68) wanted NATO to go to war with Russia.
> 
> The Hamilton-68 starts at 27.19 and info about Georgia at 29.12. of the show below
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You are really still arguing that there weren't Russian troops in Crimea?  Shut the front door... all they did was tear off the flags from their uniforms.
Click to expand...


Why do you call Crimea as Ukraine? It's historically and now - Russia.

Or you really sympathize to bloody communist regime with their solutions, crimes and anti-humanist actions???


----------



## Lewdog

Sbiker said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> 
> donald trump is a proven liar and fucking traitor who has no idea what makes our country GREAT.
> 
> 
> 
> _Federal lawmakers and D.C. Council members joined Russian dissidents Tuesday to celebrate the unveiling of brown signs designating a stretch of the Northwest Washington road outside the Russian Embassy as “Boris Nemtsov Plaza,” in honor of the slain opposition leader.
> 
> 
> *Boris Nemtsov, a critic of Russian President Vladimir Putin, has been praised as an activist promoting democracy and human rights*, and supporters believe that his work cost him his life. He was shot from behind while walking across a bridge near the Kremlin and Red Square in Moscow on Feb. 27, 2015.
> _
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/loca...8e748f892c0_story.html?utm_term=.6348aa4ce589
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Speaking about big mistakes. Big mistake is to believe your lying Media and to allow crooked Deep State to run your country.
> *
> Yes, US media sucks, so that means Putin doesn't suck.....wait.....what?
> *
> Get the things squared away in your own country and only then judge the others.
> *
> If Putin stopped invading his neighbors, I'd be less critical of his vast corruption and murder of opponents.
> In the meantime, I'm going to judge him, even if that makes you cry.
> 
> *There was NO reason for Putin to kill Nemtsov especially the way it was done:
> *
> Did Putin tell you that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *If Putin stopped invading his neighbors,*
> 
> Putin invading neighbors?  You're telling it to Stratford???? Super!!! Listening media, you're telling her what "happens" right around her!! Don't believe own eyes, only listen US media for the truth!!!
> Damn, if f'cking Putin make decision TO START invading "his neighbors", me and Stratford would be HAPPY. Because Russian army will stop nazi actions at Ukraine...
> 
> And what US army now doing in NON-NEIGHBORS territories, like in Syria, in Afganistan.. at Black Sea? Upkeeping narco-traffic to the Russian territory?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> Putin invading neighbors?
> *
> Georgia....Ukraine....Putin invade anyone new this week?
> 
> *Because Russian army will stop nazi actions at Ukraine...
> *
> Yeah, left-wing Nazis are much worse than left-wing Commies. DERP!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Show me at least one Russian soldier in Georgia or at Ukraine, first...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't remember the Russian troops that were vacationing in Ukraine?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hmmm... Ok, let me believe you, Russia is fighting with Ukraine and have troops at Ukraine territory...
> Do you mean, Russian army so weak not to kneel all Ukrainian Nazis in one week? Ok, what's the problem with Russian forces in Syria? How we can kill "a lot of citizens" if we so weak?
> Ok. But besides of army Putin have a lot of Russian hackers - you know it. Why this hackers, able to change Hillary to Tramp, cannot change Poroshenko to Yanukovich in wild, outdated Ukraine? What does it mean? US is outsider in computer technologies? Or Trump was elected without Russian hackers?
Click to expand...


Maybe because the people in Ukraine are smarter than those in Russia?  Ukrainians finally saw just how crooked Yanukovych was, and how he was stealing money from the citizens of the country.

Maybe one of these days all you Russians will smarten up and realize that Putin is getting rich off of you... but by reading your posts on this forum I doubt it will ever happen.


----------



## Sbiker

Lewdog said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> *If Putin stopped invading his neighbors,*
> 
> Putin invading neighbors?  You're telling it to Stratford???? Super!!! Listening media, you're telling her what "happens" right around her!! Don't believe own eyes, only listen US media for the truth!!!
> Damn, if f'cking Putin make decision TO START invading "his neighbors", me and Stratford would be HAPPY. Because Russian army will stop nazi actions at Ukraine...
> 
> And what US army now doing in NON-NEIGHBORS territories, like in Syria, in Afganistan.. at Black Sea? Upkeeping narco-traffic to the Russian territory?
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Putin invading neighbors?
> *
> Georgia....Ukraine....Putin invade anyone new this week?
> 
> *Because Russian army will stop nazi actions at Ukraine...
> *
> Yeah, left-wing Nazis are much worse than left-wing Commies. DERP!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Show me at least one Russian soldier in Georgia or at Ukraine, first...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't remember the Russian troops that were vacationing in Ukraine?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hmmm... Ok, let me believe you, Russia is fighting with Ukraine and have troops at Ukraine territory...
> Do you mean, Russian army so weak not to kneel all Ukrainian Nazis in one week? Ok, what's the problem with Russian forces in Syria? How we can kill "a lot of citizens" if we so weak?
> Ok. But besides of army Putin have a lot of Russian hackers - you know it. Why this hackers, able to change Hillary to Tramp, cannot change Poroshenko to Yanukovich in wild, outdated Ukraine? What does it mean? US is outsider in computer technologies? Or Trump was elected without Russian hackers?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe because the people in Ukraine are smarter than those in Russia?  Ukrainians finally saw just how crooked Yanukovych was, and how he was stealing money from the citizens of the country.
> 
> Maybe one of these days all you Russians will smarten up and realize that Putin is getting rich off of you... but by reading your posts on this forum I doubt it will ever happen.
Click to expand...


You mean people at Ukraine smarter than those in USA? DO you know, Trump was elected in US as US president?

Ok, let's assume all Russians are dumb as me. Ok. HOW dumbs like me able to interfere US elections? 
And why do you making your space program at Russian rocket engines?


----------



## Lewdog

Sbiker said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Putin invading neighbors?
> *
> Georgia....Ukraine....Putin invade anyone new this week?
> 
> *Because Russian army will stop nazi actions at Ukraine...
> *
> Yeah, left-wing Nazis are much worse than left-wing Commies. DERP!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Show me at least one Russian soldier in Georgia or at Ukraine, first...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't remember the Russian troops that were vacationing in Ukraine?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wish there *were* Russian troops in Ukraine, because then we would be deliberated from Washington Deep State puppets and Nazis by now.
> 
> A day or two  German comedians on German TV had a good joke:
> - "Do you know why there haven't been any coups in USA yet?"
> -"Sure I do. Because there is no US Embassy in USA".
> 
> Meanwhile my American friends sent me a Tucker Carson's TV show with Glenn Greenwald (who writes for the Intercept).
> 
> He tells about a group called Hamilton-68 in which a group of neocons and some Democrats have plotted to make propaganda about Russia.  He  says that the group is very anti-Russian and during the time when Georgia attacked her two provinces  and Russia came to their aid they ( Hamilton-68) wanted NATO to go to war with Russia.
> 
> The Hamilton-68 starts at 27.19 and info about Georgia at 29.12. of the show below
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You are really still arguing that there weren't Russian troops in Crimea?  Shut the front door... all they did was tear off the flags from their uniforms.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do you call Crimea as Ukraine? It's historically and now - Russia.
> 
> Or you really sympathize to bloody communist regime with their solutions, crimes and anti-humanist actions???
Click to expand...


Why?  Because Crimea IS part of the Ukraine and Russia had to send in the military to TAKE it.


----------



## Lewdog

Sbiker said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Putin invading neighbors?
> *
> Georgia....Ukraine....Putin invade anyone new this week?
> 
> *Because Russian army will stop nazi actions at Ukraine...
> *
> Yeah, left-wing Nazis are much worse than left-wing Commies. DERP!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Show me at least one Russian soldier in Georgia or at Ukraine, first...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't remember the Russian troops that were vacationing in Ukraine?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hmmm... Ok, let me believe you, Russia is fighting with Ukraine and have troops at Ukraine territory...
> Do you mean, Russian army so weak not to kneel all Ukrainian Nazis in one week? Ok, what's the problem with Russian forces in Syria? How we can kill "a lot of citizens" if we so weak?
> Ok. But besides of army Putin have a lot of Russian hackers - you know it. Why this hackers, able to change Hillary to Tramp, cannot change Poroshenko to Yanukovich in wild, outdated Ukraine? What does it mean? US is outsider in computer technologies? Or Trump was elected without Russian hackers?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe because the people in Ukraine are smarter than those in Russia?  Ukrainians finally saw just how crooked Yanukovych was, and how he was stealing money from the citizens of the country.
> 
> Maybe one of these days all you Russians will smarten up and realize that Putin is getting rich off of you... but by reading your posts on this forum I doubt it will ever happen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean people at Ukraine smarter than those in USA? DO you know, Trump was elected in US as US president?
> 
> Ok, let's assume all Russians are dumb as me. Ok. HOW dumbs like me able to interfere US elections?
> And why do you making your space program at Russian rocket engines?
Click to expand...


Trump was elected as President by an antiquated system.  He lost the popular vote.  

You think you have a better space program than the U.S.?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Stratford57 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> 
> donald trump is a proven liar and fucking traitor who has no idea what makes our country GREAT.
> 
> 
> 
> _Federal lawmakers and D.C. Council members joined Russian dissidents Tuesday to celebrate the unveiling of brown signs designating a stretch of the Northwest Washington road outside the Russian Embassy as “Boris Nemtsov Plaza,” in honor of the slain opposition leader.
> 
> 
> *Boris Nemtsov, a critic of Russian President Vladimir Putin, has been praised as an activist promoting democracy and human rights*, and supporters believe that his work cost him his life. He was shot from behind while walking across a bridge near the Kremlin and Red Square in Moscow on Feb. 27, 2015.
> _
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/loca...8e748f892c0_story.html?utm_term=.6348aa4ce589
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Speaking about big mistakes. Big mistake is to believe your lying Media and to allow crooked Deep State to run your country.
> *
> Yes, US media sucks, so that means Putin doesn't suck.....wait.....what?
> *
> Get the things squared away in your own country and only then judge the others.
> *
> If Putin stopped invading his neighbors, I'd be less critical of his vast corruption and murder of opponents.
> In the meantime, I'm going to judge him, even if that makes you cry.
> 
> *There was NO reason for Putin to kill Nemtsov especially the way it was done:
> *
> Did Putin tell you that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *If Putin stopped invading his neighbors,*
> 
> Putin invading neighbors?  You're telling it to Stratford???? Super!!! Listening media, you're telling her what "happens" right around her!! Don't believe own eyes, only listen US media for the truth!!!
> Damn, if f'cking Putin make decision TO START invading "his neighbors", me and Stratford would be HAPPY. Because Russian army will stop nazi actions at Ukraine...
> 
> And what US army now doing in NON-NEIGHBORS territories, like in Syria, in Afganistan.. at Black Sea? Upkeeping narco-traffic to the Russian territory?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> Putin invading neighbors?
> *
> Georgia....Ukraine....Putin invade anyone new this week?
> 
> *Because Russian army will stop nazi actions at Ukraine...
> *
> Yeah, left-wing Nazis are much worse than left-wing Commies. DERP!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Show me at least one Russian soldier in Georgia or at Ukraine, first...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't remember the Russian troops that were vacationing in Ukraine?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wish there *were* Russian troops in Ukraine, because then we would be deliberated from Washington Deep State puppets and Nazis by now.
> 
> A day or two  ago German comedians on German TV had a good joke:
> - "Do you know why there haven't been any coups in USA yet?"
> -"Sure I do. Because there is no US Embassy in USA".
> 
> Meanwhile my American friends sent me a Tucker Carson's TV show with Glenn Greenwald (who writes for the Intercept).
> 
> He tells about a group called Hamilton-68 in which a group of neocons and some Democrats have plotted to make propaganda about Russia.  He  says that the group is very anti-Russian and during the time when Georgia attacked her two provinces  and Russia came to their aid they ( Hamilton-68) wanted NATO to go to war with Russia.
> 
> The info about Hamilton-68 starts at 27.19 and info about Georgia at 29.12. of the show below
Click to expand...


*I wish there were Russian troops in Ukraine
*
There have been, since the "rebels" started fighting for their freedom. DERP!

*He tells about a group called Hamilton-68 in which a group of neocons and some Democrats have plotted to make propaganda about Russia.
*
That's awful! So they're talking about how Putin kills his critics and steals billions?
Putin hates when the truth is told.

*He  says that the group is very anti-Russian
*
That's terrible! What has Russia ever done to anyone?
Besides enslave Eastern Europe and kill tens of millions of their own people........?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Sbiker said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> 
> donald trump is a proven liar and fucking traitor who has no idea what makes our country GREAT.
> 
> 
> 
> _Federal lawmakers and D.C. Council members joined Russian dissidents Tuesday to celebrate the unveiling of brown signs designating a stretch of the Northwest Washington road outside the Russian Embassy as “Boris Nemtsov Plaza,” in honor of the slain opposition leader.
> 
> 
> *Boris Nemtsov, a critic of Russian President Vladimir Putin, has been praised as an activist promoting democracy and human rights*, and supporters believe that his work cost him his life. He was shot from behind while walking across a bridge near the Kremlin and Red Square in Moscow on Feb. 27, 2015.
> _
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/loca...8e748f892c0_story.html?utm_term=.6348aa4ce589
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Speaking about big mistakes. Big mistake is to believe your lying Media and to allow crooked Deep State to run your country.
> *
> Yes, US media sucks, so that means Putin doesn't suck.....wait.....what?
> *
> Get the things squared away in your own country and only then judge the others.
> *
> If Putin stopped invading his neighbors, I'd be less critical of his vast corruption and murder of opponents.
> In the meantime, I'm going to judge him, even if that makes you cry.
> 
> *There was NO reason for Putin to kill Nemtsov especially the way it was done:
> *
> Did Putin tell you that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *If Putin stopped invading his neighbors,*
> 
> Putin invading neighbors?  You're telling it to Stratford???? Super!!! Listening media, you're telling her what "happens" right around her!! Don't believe own eyes, only listen US media for the truth!!!
> Damn, if f'cking Putin make decision TO START invading "his neighbors", me and Stratford would be HAPPY. Because Russian army will stop nazi actions at Ukraine...
> 
> And what US army now doing in NON-NEIGHBORS territories, like in Syria, in Afganistan.. at Black Sea? Upkeeping narco-traffic to the Russian territory?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> Putin invading neighbors?
> *
> Georgia....Ukraine....Putin invade anyone new this week?
> 
> *Because Russian army will stop nazi actions at Ukraine...
> *
> Yeah, left-wing Nazis are much worse than left-wing Commies. DERP!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Show me at least one Russian soldier in Georgia or at Ukraine, first...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't remember the Russian troops that were vacationing in Ukraine?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hmmm... Ok, let me believe you, Russia is fighting with Ukraine and have troops at Ukraine territory...
> Do you mean, Russian army so weak not to kneel all Ukrainian Nazis in one week? Ok, what's the problem with Russian forces in Syria? How we can kill "a lot of citizens" if we so weak?
> Ok. But besides of army Putin have a lot of Russian hackers - you know it. Why this hackers, able to change Hillary to Tramp, cannot change Poroshenko to Yanukovich in wild, outdated Ukraine? What does it mean? US is outsider in computer technologies? Or Trump was elected without Russian hackers?
Click to expand...


*Russia is fighting with Ukraine and have troops at Ukraine territory...
*
Yup.
*
Do you mean, Russian army so weak not to kneel all Ukrainian Nazis in one week? 
*
Weak, drunk, poorly trained. Yup. But if he invaded in force, instead of just a little, yeah, he could 
kill the couple of hundred "Nazis" that make you wet your pants.


----------



## Sbiker

Lewdog said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> Show me at least one Russian soldier in Georgia or at Ukraine, first...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't remember the Russian troops that were vacationing in Ukraine?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wish there *were* Russian troops in Ukraine, because then we would be deliberated from Washington Deep State puppets and Nazis by now.
> 
> A day or two  German comedians on German TV had a good joke:
> - "Do you know why there haven't been any coups in USA yet?"
> -"Sure I do. Because there is no US Embassy in USA".
> 
> Meanwhile my American friends sent me a Tucker Carson's TV show with Glenn Greenwald (who writes for the Intercept).
> 
> He tells about a group called Hamilton-68 in which a group of neocons and some Democrats have plotted to make propaganda about Russia.  He  says that the group is very anti-Russian and during the time when Georgia attacked her two provinces  and Russia came to their aid they ( Hamilton-68) wanted NATO to go to war with Russia.
> 
> The Hamilton-68 starts at 27.19 and info about Georgia at 29.12. of the show below
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You are really still arguing that there weren't Russian troops in Crimea?  Shut the front door... all they did was tear off the flags from their uniforms.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do you call Crimea as Ukraine? It's historically and now - Russia.
> 
> Or you really sympathize to bloody communist regime with their solutions, crimes and anti-humanist actions???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why?  Because Crimea IS part of the Ukraine and Russia had to send in the military to TAKE it.
Click to expand...


Crimea IS a part of Russian Empire. Cutted for Ukraine by bloody, corrupted communist Khrushev. Do you think, communism is good? Do you think, corruption is good? Do you think, it's bad to send military TO CORRECT crimes of communism and corruptions?


----------



## Sbiker

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> *If Putin stopped invading his neighbors,*
> 
> Putin invading neighbors?  You're telling it to Stratford???? Super!!! Listening media, you're telling her what "happens" right around her!! Don't believe own eyes, only listen US media for the truth!!!
> Damn, if f'cking Putin make decision TO START invading "his neighbors", me and Stratford would be HAPPY. Because Russian army will stop nazi actions at Ukraine...
> 
> And what US army now doing in NON-NEIGHBORS territories, like in Syria, in Afganistan.. at Black Sea? Upkeeping narco-traffic to the Russian territory?
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Putin invading neighbors?
> *
> Georgia....Ukraine....Putin invade anyone new this week?
> 
> *Because Russian army will stop nazi actions at Ukraine...
> *
> Yeah, left-wing Nazis are much worse than left-wing Commies. DERP!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Show me at least one Russian soldier in Georgia or at Ukraine, first...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't remember the Russian troops that were vacationing in Ukraine?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hmmm... Ok, let me believe you, Russia is fighting with Ukraine and have troops at Ukraine territory...
> Do you mean, Russian army so weak not to kneel all Ukrainian Nazis in one week? Ok, what's the problem with Russian forces in Syria? How we can kill "a lot of citizens" if we so weak?
> Ok. But besides of army Putin have a lot of Russian hackers - you know it. Why this hackers, able to change Hillary to Tramp, cannot change Poroshenko to Yanukovich in wild, outdated Ukraine? What does it mean? US is outsider in computer technologies? Or Trump was elected without Russian hackers?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Russia is fighting with Ukraine and have troops at Ukraine territory...
> *
> Yup.
> *
> Do you mean, Russian army so weak not to kneel all Ukrainian Nazis in one week?
> *
> Weak, drunk, poorly trained. Yup. But if he invaded in force, instead of just a little, yeah, he could
> kill the couple of hundred "Nazis" that make you wet your pants.
Click to expand...


"IF". Have you said "IF he invaded"??? So, you really don't believe in Russian forces at Ukraine, instead of what you're saying... Dixi.

You said, I heared!


----------



## Lewdog

Sbiker said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't remember the Russian troops that were vacationing in Ukraine?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish there *were* Russian troops in Ukraine, because then we would be deliberated from Washington Deep State puppets and Nazis by now.
> 
> A day or two  German comedians on German TV had a good joke:
> - "Do you know why there haven't been any coups in USA yet?"
> -"Sure I do. Because there is no US Embassy in USA".
> 
> Meanwhile my American friends sent me a Tucker Carson's TV show with Glenn Greenwald (who writes for the Intercept).
> 
> He tells about a group called Hamilton-68 in which a group of neocons and some Democrats have plotted to make propaganda about Russia.  He  says that the group is very anti-Russian and during the time when Georgia attacked her two provinces  and Russia came to their aid they ( Hamilton-68) wanted NATO to go to war with Russia.
> 
> The Hamilton-68 starts at 27.19 and info about Georgia at 29.12. of the show below
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You are really still arguing that there weren't Russian troops in Crimea?  Shut the front door... all they did was tear off the flags from their uniforms.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do you call Crimea as Ukraine? It's historically and now - Russia.
> 
> Or you really sympathize to bloody communist regime with their solutions, crimes and anti-humanist actions???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why?  Because Crimea IS part of the Ukraine and Russia had to send in the military to TAKE it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Crimea IS a part of Russian Empire. Cutted for Ukraine by bloody, corrupted communist Khrushev. Do you think, communism is good? Do you think, corruption is good? Do you think, it's bad to send military TO CORRECT crimes of communism and corruptions?
Click to expand...


I think you are a manipulated mindless fool.  Crimea was part of Ukraine as long as Putin's puppet Yanukovych was in charge, but as soon as he was overthrown, he attacked Crimea to take it back so that the new Ukrainian leader couldn't keep him from having a naval port on the Black Sea.  It PROVES that Yanukovych was a fraud, and that Putin is a fraud.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Sbiker said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Putin invading neighbors?
> *
> Georgia....Ukraine....Putin invade anyone new this week?
> 
> *Because Russian army will stop nazi actions at Ukraine...
> *
> Yeah, left-wing Nazis are much worse than left-wing Commies. DERP!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Show me at least one Russian soldier in Georgia or at Ukraine, first...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't remember the Russian troops that were vacationing in Ukraine?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hmmm... Ok, let me believe you, Russia is fighting with Ukraine and have troops at Ukraine territory...
> Do you mean, Russian army so weak not to kneel all Ukrainian Nazis in one week? Ok, what's the problem with Russian forces in Syria? How we can kill "a lot of citizens" if we so weak?
> Ok. But besides of army Putin have a lot of Russian hackers - you know it. Why this hackers, able to change Hillary to Tramp, cannot change Poroshenko to Yanukovich in wild, outdated Ukraine? What does it mean? US is outsider in computer technologies? Or Trump was elected without Russian hackers?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Russia is fighting with Ukraine and have troops at Ukraine territory...
> *
> Yup.
> *
> Do you mean, Russian army so weak not to kneel all Ukrainian Nazis in one week?
> *
> Weak, drunk, poorly trained. Yup. But if he invaded in force, instead of just a little, yeah, he could
> kill the couple of hundred "Nazis" that make you wet your pants.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "IF". Have you said "IF he invaded"??? So, you really don't believe in Russian forces at Ukraine, instead of what you're saying... Dixi.
> 
> You said, I heared!
Click to expand...


But if he invaded in force, instead of just a little


----------



## Sbiker

Lewdog said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wish there *were* Russian troops in Ukraine, because then we would be deliberated from Washington Deep State puppets and Nazis by now.
> 
> A day or two  German comedians on German TV had a good joke:
> - "Do you know why there haven't been any coups in USA yet?"
> -"Sure I do. Because there is no US Embassy in USA".
> 
> Meanwhile my American friends sent me a Tucker Carson's TV show with Glenn Greenwald (who writes for the Intercept).
> 
> He tells about a group called Hamilton-68 in which a group of neocons and some Democrats have plotted to make propaganda about Russia.  He  says that the group is very anti-Russian and during the time when Georgia attacked her two provinces  and Russia came to their aid they ( Hamilton-68) wanted NATO to go to war with Russia.
> 
> The Hamilton-68 starts at 27.19 and info about Georgia at 29.12. of the show below
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are really still arguing that there weren't Russian troops in Crimea?  Shut the front door... all they did was tear off the flags from their uniforms.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do you call Crimea as Ukraine? It's historically and now - Russia.
> 
> Or you really sympathize to bloody communist regime with their solutions, crimes and anti-humanist actions???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why?  Because Crimea IS part of the Ukraine and Russia had to send in the military to TAKE it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Crimea IS a part of Russian Empire. Cutted for Ukraine by bloody, corrupted communist Khrushev. Do you think, communism is good? Do you think, corruption is good? Do you think, it's bad to send military TO CORRECT crimes of communism and corruptions?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think you are a manipulated mindless fool.
Click to expand...


Ok, but my mind and my opinion has NO value. Read the history books, who can rights for the Crimea? Russia, Turkey, Greece... Where is Ukraine? 



> Crimea was part of Ukraine as long as Putin's puppet Yanukovych was in charge, but as soon as he was overthrown, he attacked Crimea to take it back so that the new Ukrainian leader couldn't keep him from having a naval port on the Black Sea.  It PROVES that Yanukovych was a fraud, and that Putin is a fraud.



I don't care about Yanukovich and Putin both. Ekaterina II got the Crimea to Russia. Wanna say, she was wrong? Ok, but at first return back an Alaska, she gifted to your country 

Read, read the history book, which you didn't read in school ))))


----------



## Sbiker

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> Show me at least one Russian soldier in Georgia or at Ukraine, first...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't remember the Russian troops that were vacationing in Ukraine?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hmmm... Ok, let me believe you, Russia is fighting with Ukraine and have troops at Ukraine territory...
> Do you mean, Russian army so weak not to kneel all Ukrainian Nazis in one week? Ok, what's the problem with Russian forces in Syria? How we can kill "a lot of citizens" if we so weak?
> Ok. But besides of army Putin have a lot of Russian hackers - you know it. Why this hackers, able to change Hillary to Tramp, cannot change Poroshenko to Yanukovich in wild, outdated Ukraine? What does it mean? US is outsider in computer technologies? Or Trump was elected without Russian hackers?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Russia is fighting with Ukraine and have troops at Ukraine territory...
> *
> Yup.
> *
> Do you mean, Russian army so weak not to kneel all Ukrainian Nazis in one week?
> *
> Weak, drunk, poorly trained. Yup. But if he invaded in force, instead of just a little, yeah, he could
> kill the couple of hundred "Nazis" that make you wet your pants.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "IF". Have you said "IF he invaded"??? So, you really don't believe in Russian forces at Ukraine, instead of what you're saying... Dixi.
> 
> You said, I heared!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But if he invaded in force, instead of just a little
Click to expand...


Offcourse, "in force". Because you know, there are no Russian FORCES at Ukraine territory.. You said, I heared!


----------



## Valerie

wow.. yet another one in the news today! 

the father was a so-called "traitor" to thug putin's regime...


_
The woman found slumped on a shopping centre bench alongside* a former Russian agent convicted of spying for Britain* is his daughter, it has emerged.

*Yulia Skripal, in her 30s, and father Sergei, 66*, *are critically ill in hospital after being found unconscious* in Salisbury, Wiltshire, on Sunday.

UK police are trying to find out what *"unknown substance" harmed the pair.*



Former agent *Mr Skripal, whose wife, son and older brother have all died in the past two years*, was granted refuge in the UK following a "spy swap" in 2010._


Ex-Russian spy collapsed with daughter


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Sbiker said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't remember the Russian troops that were vacationing in Ukraine?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm... Ok, let me believe you, Russia is fighting with Ukraine and have troops at Ukraine territory...
> Do you mean, Russian army so weak not to kneel all Ukrainian Nazis in one week? Ok, what's the problem with Russian forces in Syria? How we can kill "a lot of citizens" if we so weak?
> Ok. But besides of army Putin have a lot of Russian hackers - you know it. Why this hackers, able to change Hillary to Tramp, cannot change Poroshenko to Yanukovich in wild, outdated Ukraine? What does it mean? US is outsider in computer technologies? Or Trump was elected without Russian hackers?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Russia is fighting with Ukraine and have troops at Ukraine territory...
> *
> Yup.
> *
> Do you mean, Russian army so weak not to kneel all Ukrainian Nazis in one week?
> *
> Weak, drunk, poorly trained. Yup. But if he invaded in force, instead of just a little, yeah, he could
> kill the couple of hundred "Nazis" that make you wet your pants.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "IF". Have you said "IF he invaded"??? So, you really don't believe in Russian forces at Ukraine, instead of what you're saying... Dixi.
> 
> You said, I heared!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But if he invaded in force, instead of just a little
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Offcourse, "in force". Because you know, there are no Russian FORCES at Ukraine territory.. You said, I heared!
Click to expand...


Drink!


----------



## Lewdog

Sbiker said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are really still arguing that there weren't Russian troops in Crimea?  Shut the front door... all they did was tear off the flags from their uniforms.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you call Crimea as Ukraine? It's historically and now - Russia.
> 
> Or you really sympathize to bloody communist regime with their solutions, crimes and anti-humanist actions???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why?  Because Crimea IS part of the Ukraine and Russia had to send in the military to TAKE it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Crimea IS a part of Russian Empire. Cutted for Ukraine by bloody, corrupted communist Khrushev. Do you think, communism is good? Do you think, corruption is good? Do you think, it's bad to send military TO CORRECT crimes of communism and corruptions?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think you are a manipulated mindless fool.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ok, but my mind and my opinion has NO value. Read the history books, who can rights for the Crimea? Russia, Turkey, Greece... Where is Ukraine?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crimea was part of Ukraine as long as Putin's puppet Yanukovych was in charge, but as soon as he was overthrown, he attacked Crimea to take it back so that the new Ukrainian leader couldn't keep him from having a naval port on the Black Sea.  It PROVES that Yanukovych was a fraud, and that Putin is a fraud.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't care about Yanukovich and Putin both. Ekaterina II got the Crimea to Russia. Wanna say, she was wrong? Ok, but at first return back an Alaska, she gifted to your country
> 
> Read, read the history book, which you didn't read in school ))))
Click to expand...


Russia took back Crimea BY FORCE.  They sent troops there and had them disguise themselves as pro-Russians living in Crimea, which was a total farce.

I could care less about gifts.  If not for the GIFTS from the U.S. to a depleted Russian army during WWII, they would have lost to Germany.

Russia's Life-Saver: Lend-Lease Aid to the U.S.S.R. in World War II (Book Review) | HistoryNet


----------



## Sbiker

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm... Ok, let me believe you, Russia is fighting with Ukraine and have troops at Ukraine territory...
> Do you mean, Russian army so weak not to kneel all Ukrainian Nazis in one week? Ok, what's the problem with Russian forces in Syria? How we can kill "a lot of citizens" if we so weak?
> Ok. But besides of army Putin have a lot of Russian hackers - you know it. Why this hackers, able to change Hillary to Tramp, cannot change Poroshenko to Yanukovich in wild, outdated Ukraine? What does it mean? US is outsider in computer technologies? Or Trump was elected without Russian hackers?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Russia is fighting with Ukraine and have troops at Ukraine territory...
> *
> Yup.
> *
> Do you mean, Russian army so weak not to kneel all Ukrainian Nazis in one week?
> *
> Weak, drunk, poorly trained. Yup. But if he invaded in force, instead of just a little, yeah, he could
> kill the couple of hundred "Nazis" that make you wet your pants.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "IF". Have you said "IF he invaded"??? So, you really don't believe in Russian forces at Ukraine, instead of what you're saying... Dixi.
> 
> You said, I heared!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But if he invaded in force, instead of just a little
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Offcourse, "in force". Because you know, there are no Russian FORCES at Ukraine territory.. You said, I heared!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Drink!
Click to expand...


Ha-ha-ha-ha ))))))))))))))


----------



## Sbiker

Lewdog said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you call Crimea as Ukraine? It's historically and now - Russia.
> 
> Or you really sympathize to bloody communist regime with their solutions, crimes and anti-humanist actions???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why?  Because Crimea IS part of the Ukraine and Russia had to send in the military to TAKE it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Crimea IS a part of Russian Empire. Cutted for Ukraine by bloody, corrupted communist Khrushev. Do you think, communism is good? Do you think, corruption is good? Do you think, it's bad to send military TO CORRECT crimes of communism and corruptions?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think you are a manipulated mindless fool.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ok, but my mind and my opinion has NO value. Read the history books, who can rights for the Crimea? Russia, Turkey, Greece... Where is Ukraine?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crimea was part of Ukraine as long as Putin's puppet Yanukovych was in charge, but as soon as he was overthrown, he attacked Crimea to take it back so that the new Ukrainian leader couldn't keep him from having a naval port on the Black Sea.  It PROVES that Yanukovych was a fraud, and that Putin is a fraud.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't care about Yanukovich and Putin both. Ekaterina II got the Crimea to Russia. Wanna say, she was wrong? Ok, but at first return back an Alaska, she gifted to your country
> 
> Read, read the history book, which you didn't read in school ))))
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Russia took back Crimea BY FORCE.
Click to expand...


And what? Your policemen arrest criminals and correct their crimes BY FORCE too... Let's start from them, yeah? 



> They sent troops there and had them disguise themselves as pro-Russians living in Crimea, which was a total farce.



And your policemen stopped riots of blacks, shooting to _american_citizens_. Let's start from them, yeah?  Or, Ukrainian nazi are more vauable for you than US citizens?



> I could care less about gifts.  If not for the GIFTS from the U.S. to a depleted Russian army during WWII, they would have lost to Germany.
> 
> Russia's Life-Saver: Lend-Lease Aid to the U.S.S.R. in World War II (Book Review) | HistoryNet



Publish a statistic of Lend-Lease, and we'll laugh together... Where was the American army, if Soviet Union didn't defeat Japan continental armies group consists of about a million troops?


----------



## Valerie

“Putin has done it once and effectively got away with it. Why would he not do it again?” one Russia expert, with links to British intelligence, said on Tuesday.


Sergei Skripal: does revenge for treason lie behind harm to ex-spy?
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2...revenge-for-treason-lie-behind-harm-to-ex-spy

The ex-Kremlin spy apparently poisoned in Britain has links to the man who wrote the explosive Trump-Russia dossier



holy crap


----------



## Sbiker

Valerie said:


> “Putin has done it once and effectively got away with it. Why would he not do it again?” one Russia expert, with links to British intelligence, said on Tuesday.
> 
> 
> Sergei Skripal: does revenge for treason lie behind harm to ex-spy?
> 
> The ex-Kremlin spy apparently poisoned in Britain has links to the man who wrote the explosive Trump-Russia dossier
> 
> 
> 
> holy crap



Why Putin needed to poison him, if he could shot him, as Nemtsov? In which of this different cases there are no hand of Putin anyhow?


----------



## Lewdog

Sbiker said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why?  Because Crimea IS part of the Ukraine and Russia had to send in the military to TAKE it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crimea IS a part of Russian Empire. Cutted for Ukraine by bloody, corrupted communist Khrushev. Do you think, communism is good? Do you think, corruption is good? Do you think, it's bad to send military TO CORRECT crimes of communism and corruptions?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think you are a manipulated mindless fool.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ok, but my mind and my opinion has NO value. Read the history books, who can rights for the Crimea? Russia, Turkey, Greece... Where is Ukraine?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crimea was part of Ukraine as long as Putin's puppet Yanukovych was in charge, but as soon as he was overthrown, he attacked Crimea to take it back so that the new Ukrainian leader couldn't keep him from having a naval port on the Black Sea.  It PROVES that Yanukovych was a fraud, and that Putin is a fraud.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't care about Yanukovich and Putin both. Ekaterina II got the Crimea to Russia. Wanna say, she was wrong? Ok, but at first return back an Alaska, she gifted to your country
> 
> Read, read the history book, which you didn't read in school ))))
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Russia took back Crimea BY FORCE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And what? Your policemen arrest criminals and correct their crimes BY FORCE too... Let's start from them, yeah?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They sent troops there and had them disguise themselves as pro-Russians living in Crimea, which was a total farce.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And your policemen stopped riots of blacks, shooting to _american_citizens_. Let's start from them, yeah?  Or, Ukrainian nazi are more vauable for you than US citizens?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I could care less about gifts.  If not for the GIFTS from the U.S. to a depleted Russian army during WWII, they would have lost to Germany.
> 
> Russia's Life-Saver: Lend-Lease Aid to the U.S.S.R. in World War II (Book Review) | HistoryNet
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Publish a statistic of Lend-Lease, and we'll laugh together... Where was the American army, if Soviet Union didn't defeat Japan continental armies group consists of about a million troops?
Click to expand...


You are trying to compare a police force, to a country invading another country and annexing their land?  You are dumber than I thought you were.

Japan surrendered to the U.S. because of the two atomic bombs, not because of Russia.  Are you drunk?


----------



## Valerie

Valerie said:


> “Putin has done it once and effectively got away with it. Why would he not do it again?” one Russia expert, with links to British intelligence, said on Tuesday.
> 
> 
> Sergei Skripal: does revenge for treason lie behind harm to ex-spy?
> 
> The ex-Kremlin spy apparently poisoned in Britain has links to the man who wrote the explosive Trump-Russia dossier
> 
> 
> 
> holy crap











Sbiker said:


> Why Putin needed to poison him, if he could shot him, as Nemtsov? In which of this different cases there are no hand of Putin anyhow?




who you needed defend thug putin anyhow?


----------



## Sbiker

Lewdog said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> Crimea IS a part of Russian Empire. Cutted for Ukraine by bloody, corrupted communist Khrushev. Do you think, communism is good? Do you think, corruption is good? Do you think, it's bad to send military TO CORRECT crimes of communism and corruptions?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you are a manipulated mindless fool.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ok, but my mind and my opinion has NO value. Read the history books, who can rights for the Crimea? Russia, Turkey, Greece... Where is Ukraine?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crimea was part of Ukraine as long as Putin's puppet Yanukovych was in charge, but as soon as he was overthrown, he attacked Crimea to take it back so that the new Ukrainian leader couldn't keep him from having a naval port on the Black Sea.  It PROVES that Yanukovych was a fraud, and that Putin is a fraud.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't care about Yanukovich and Putin both. Ekaterina II got the Crimea to Russia. Wanna say, she was wrong? Ok, but at first return back an Alaska, she gifted to your country
> 
> Read, read the history book, which you didn't read in school ))))
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Russia took back Crimea BY FORCE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And what? Your policemen arrest criminals and correct their crimes BY FORCE too... Let's start from them, yeah?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They sent troops there and had them disguise themselves as pro-Russians living in Crimea, which was a total farce.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And your policemen stopped riots of blacks, shooting to _american_citizens_. Let's start from them, yeah?  Or, Ukrainian nazi are more vauable for you than US citizens?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I could care less about gifts.  If not for the GIFTS from the U.S. to a depleted Russian army during WWII, they would have lost to Germany.
> 
> Russia's Life-Saver: Lend-Lease Aid to the U.S.S.R. in World War II (Book Review) | HistoryNet
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Publish a statistic of Lend-Lease, and we'll laugh together... Where was the American army, if Soviet Union didn't defeat Japan continental armies group consists of about a million troops?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are trying to compare a police force, to a country invading another country and annexing their land?  You are dumber than I thought you were.
Click to expand...


You compelled to lie about "another country" to call me dumb ) Crimea is a territory of Russia, so Russian forces at Russian territory can be compared with US forces at US territory... 



> Japan surrendered to the U.S. because of the two atomic bombs, not because of Russia.  Are you drunk?



You don't have argues too... Maybe you right, but you cannot prove your point of view, because don't know nothing about history )) You listening only current media propaganda... And who is real zombie from us both?


----------



## Sbiker

Valerie said:


> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> 
> “Putin has done it once and effectively got away with it. Why would he not do it again?” one Russia expert, with links to British intelligence, said on Tuesday.
> 
> 
> Sergei Skripal: does revenge for treason lie behind harm to ex-spy?
> 
> The ex-Kremlin spy apparently poisoned in Britain has links to the man who wrote the explosive Trump-Russia dossier
> 
> 
> 
> holy crap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why Putin needed to poison him, if he could shot him, as Nemtsov? In which of this different cases there are no hand of Putin anyhow?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> who you needed defend thug putin anyhow?
Click to expand...


Asking a logical question means "to defend putin"? 

When you're asking correct cashback in shop - are you "defending putin" too?


----------



## Lewdog

Sbiker said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think you are a manipulated mindless fool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, but my mind and my opinion has NO value. Read the history books, who can rights for the Crimea? Russia, Turkey, Greece... Where is Ukraine?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crimea was part of Ukraine as long as Putin's puppet Yanukovych was in charge, but as soon as he was overthrown, he attacked Crimea to take it back so that the new Ukrainian leader couldn't keep him from having a naval port on the Black Sea.  It PROVES that Yanukovych was a fraud, and that Putin is a fraud.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't care about Yanukovich and Putin both. Ekaterina II got the Crimea to Russia. Wanna say, she was wrong? Ok, but at first return back an Alaska, she gifted to your country
> 
> Read, read the history book, which you didn't read in school ))))
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Russia took back Crimea BY FORCE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And what? Your policemen arrest criminals and correct their crimes BY FORCE too... Let's start from them, yeah?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They sent troops there and had them disguise themselves as pro-Russians living in Crimea, which was a total farce.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And your policemen stopped riots of blacks, shooting to _american_citizens_. Let's start from them, yeah?  Or, Ukrainian nazi are more vauable for you than US citizens?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I could care less about gifts.  If not for the GIFTS from the U.S. to a depleted Russian army during WWII, they would have lost to Germany.
> 
> Russia's Life-Saver: Lend-Lease Aid to the U.S.S.R. in World War II (Book Review) | HistoryNet
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Publish a statistic of Lend-Lease, and we'll laugh together... Where was the American army, if Soviet Union didn't defeat Japan continental armies group consists of about a million troops?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are trying to compare a police force, to a country invading another country and annexing their land?  You are dumber than I thought you were.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You compelled to lie about "another country" to call me dumb ) Crimea is a territory of Russia, so Russian forces at Russian territory can be compared with US forces at US territory...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Japan surrendered to the U.S. because of the two atomic bombs, not because of Russia.  Are you drunk?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't have argues too... Maybe you right, but you cannot prove your point of view, because don't know nothing about history )) You listening only current media propaganda... And who is real zombie from us both?
Click to expand...



The police in the U.S. are not part of the military.

That shows just how ridiculously ignorant you are.  If Crimea was part of Russia, then Putin shouldn't have had to lie about sending troops there, and the Russian soldiers wouldn't have had to hide it by taking off their flag patches.


----------



## Sbiker

Lewdog said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, but my mind and my opinion has NO value. Read the history books, who can rights for the Crimea? Russia, Turkey, Greece... Where is Ukraine?
> 
> I don't care about Yanukovich and Putin both. Ekaterina II got the Crimea to Russia. Wanna say, she was wrong? Ok, but at first return back an Alaska, she gifted to your country
> 
> Read, read the history book, which you didn't read in school ))))
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Russia took back Crimea BY FORCE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And what? Your policemen arrest criminals and correct their crimes BY FORCE too... Let's start from them, yeah?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They sent troops there and had them disguise themselves as pro-Russians living in Crimea, which was a total farce.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And your policemen stopped riots of blacks, shooting to _american_citizens_. Let's start from them, yeah?  Or, Ukrainian nazi are more vauable for you than US citizens?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I could care less about gifts.  If not for the GIFTS from the U.S. to a depleted Russian army during WWII, they would have lost to Germany.
> 
> Russia's Life-Saver: Lend-Lease Aid to the U.S.S.R. in World War II (Book Review) | HistoryNet
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Publish a statistic of Lend-Lease, and we'll laugh together... Where was the American army, if Soviet Union didn't defeat Japan continental armies group consists of about a million troops?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are trying to compare a police force, to a country invading another country and annexing their land?  You are dumber than I thought you were.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You compelled to lie about "another country" to call me dumb ) Crimea is a territory of Russia, so Russian forces at Russian territory can be compared with US forces at US territory...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Japan surrendered to the U.S. because of the two atomic bombs, not because of Russia.  Are you drunk?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't have argues too... Maybe you right, but you cannot prove your point of view, because don't know nothing about history )) You listening only current media propaganda... And who is real zombie from us both?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The police in the U.S. are not part of the military.
> 
> That shows just how ridiculously ignorant you are.  If Crimea was part of Russia, then Putin shouldn't have had to lie about sending troops there, and the Russian soldiers wouldn't have had to hide it by taking off their flag patches.
Click to expand...


“Mister, if you ain’t any slicker with that pistol than you were with that bottom deal, you’d better not have at it.” (c) Louis L'Amour ))


----------



## Lewdog

Sbiker said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Russia took back Crimea BY FORCE.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And what? Your policemen arrest criminals and correct their crimes BY FORCE too... Let's start from them, yeah?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They sent troops there and had them disguise themselves as pro-Russians living in Crimea, which was a total farce.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And your policemen stopped riots of blacks, shooting to _american_citizens_. Let's start from them, yeah?  Or, Ukrainian nazi are more vauable for you than US citizens?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I could care less about gifts.  If not for the GIFTS from the U.S. to a depleted Russian army during WWII, they would have lost to Germany.
> 
> Russia's Life-Saver: Lend-Lease Aid to the U.S.S.R. in World War II (Book Review) | HistoryNet
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Publish a statistic of Lend-Lease, and we'll laugh together... Where was the American army, if Soviet Union didn't defeat Japan continental armies group consists of about a million troops?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are trying to compare a police force, to a country invading another country and annexing their land?  You are dumber than I thought you were.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You compelled to lie about "another country" to call me dumb ) Crimea is a territory of Russia, so Russian forces at Russian territory can be compared with US forces at US territory...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Japan surrendered to the U.S. because of the two atomic bombs, not because of Russia.  Are you drunk?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't have argues too... Maybe you right, but you cannot prove your point of view, because don't know nothing about history )) You listening only current media propaganda... And who is real zombie from us both?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The police in the U.S. are not part of the military.
> 
> That shows just how ridiculously ignorant you are.  If Crimea was part of Russia, then Putin shouldn't have had to lie about sending troops there, and the Russian soldiers wouldn't have had to hide it by taking off their flag patches.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> “Mister, if you ain’t any slicker with that pistol than you were with that bottom deal, you’d better not have at it.” (c) Louis L'Amour ))
Click to expand...


Now you think the U.S. is a Western novel?  You have no idea what the U.S. is actually like.


----------



## Marion Morrison

wtf valerie? Pick a different thread to make your shilly post count in, damn!

This thread lacks moar Russian trolls.

Litwin Selivan Penelope

Somebody in DC gives zero fucks.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Valerie said:


> Guess what shoe Mueller will drop next
> 
> 
> *"The mission of the FBI is to protect and defend the United States against terrorist and foreign intelligence threats, to uphold and enforce the criminal laws of the United States, and to provide leadership and criminal justice services to federal, state, municipal, and international agencies and partners; and to ..."*
> _
> Organization, Mission and Functions Manual: Federal Bureau of Investigation | DOJ | Department of Justice
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Trump's first visit to Soviet Moscow in 1987 looks, with hindsight, to be part of a pattern. The dossier by the former British intelligence officer Christopher Steele asserts that* the Kremlin had been cultivating Trump for “at least five years*” before his stunning victory in the 2016 US presidential election. This would take us back to around 2011 or 2012.
> 
> 
> In fact, the Soviet Union was interested in him too, three decades earlier. *The top level of the Soviet diplomatic service arranged his 1987 Moscow visit. With assistance from the KGB.* It took place while Kryuchkov was seeking to improve the KGB's operational techniques in one particular and sensitive area. *The spy chief wanted KGB staff abroad to recruit more Americans*."
> 
> The Hidden History of Trump’s First Trip to Moscow
> 
> 
> Boy, Those Russkies Sure Stole the Election
> 
> 
> _ Donald Trump Jr communicated with WikiLeaks during final stages of election_
> 
> 
> _Mueller Shows How Russians Sowed Discord With Dirty Tricks
> 
> 
> *The Unaccountable Death of Boris Nemtsov*
> _
> The Unaccountable Death of Boris Nemtsov



Well they damn sure failed miserably with that thing in Broward County. 

I think they need a job-performance evaluation.


----------



## Tehon

Lewdog said:


> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stratford57 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wish there *were* Russian troops in Ukraine, because then we would be deliberated from Washington Deep State puppets and Nazis by now.
> 
> A day or two  German comedians on German TV had a good joke:
> - "Do you know why there haven't been any coups in USA yet?"
> -"Sure I do. Because there is no US Embassy in USA".
> 
> Meanwhile my American friends sent me a Tucker Carson's TV show with Glenn Greenwald (who writes for the Intercept).
> 
> He tells about a group called Hamilton-68 in which a group of neocons and some Democrats have plotted to make propaganda about Russia.  He  says that the group is very anti-Russian and during the time when Georgia attacked her two provinces  and Russia came to their aid they ( Hamilton-68) wanted NATO to go to war with Russia.
> 
> The Hamilton-68 starts at 27.19 and info about Georgia at 29.12. of the show below
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are really still arguing that there weren't Russian troops in Crimea?  Shut the front door... all they did was tear off the flags from their uniforms.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do you call Crimea as Ukraine? It's historically and now - Russia.
> 
> Or you really sympathize to bloody communist regime with their solutions, crimes and anti-humanist actions???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why?  Because Crimea IS part of the Ukraine and Russia had to send in the military to TAKE it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Crimea IS a part of Russian Empire. Cutted for Ukraine by bloody, corrupted communist Khrushev. Do you think, communism is good? Do you think, corruption is good? Do you think, it's bad to send military TO CORRECT crimes of communism and corruptions?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think you are a manipulated mindless fool.  Crimea was part of Ukraine as long as Putin's puppet Yanukovych was in charge, but as soon as he was overthrown, he attacked Crimea to take it back so that the new Ukrainian leader couldn't keep him from having a naval port on the Black Sea.  It PROVES that Yanukovych was a fraud, and that Putin is a fraud.
Click to expand...

Russia didn't attack Crimea. There was no illegal annexation. It was perfectly legit. That is why Obama did nothing about it.
The Crimeans voted overwhelmingly to join the Russian Federation. In fact they had been attempting to gain their independence from Ukraine for many years.


----------



## Lewdog

Tehon said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are really still arguing that there weren't Russian troops in Crimea?  Shut the front door... all they did was tear off the flags from their uniforms.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you call Crimea as Ukraine? It's historically and now - Russia.
> 
> Or you really sympathize to bloody communist regime with their solutions, crimes and anti-humanist actions???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why?  Because Crimea IS part of the Ukraine and Russia had to send in the military to TAKE it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Crimea IS a part of Russian Empire. Cutted for Ukraine by bloody, corrupted communist Khrushev. Do you think, communism is good? Do you think, corruption is good? Do you think, it's bad to send military TO CORRECT crimes of communism and corruptions?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think you are a manipulated mindless fool.  Crimea was part of Ukraine as long as Putin's puppet Yanukovych was in charge, but as soon as he was overthrown, he attacked Crimea to take it back so that the new Ukrainian leader couldn't keep him from having a naval port on the Black Sea.  It PROVES that Yanukovych was a fraud, and that Putin is a fraud.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Russia didn't attack Crimea. There was no illegal annexation. It was perfectly legit. That is why Obama did nothing about it.
> The Crimeans voted overwhelmingly to join the Russian Federation. In fact they had been attempting to gain their independence from Ukraine for many years.
Click to expand...



If it was perfectly legit then why did Putin lie about having troops there?


----------



## Tehon

Lewdog said:


> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you call Crimea as Ukraine? It's historically and now - Russia.
> 
> Or you really sympathize to bloody communist regime with their solutions, crimes and anti-humanist actions???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why?  Because Crimea IS part of the Ukraine and Russia had to send in the military to TAKE it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Crimea IS a part of Russian Empire. Cutted for Ukraine by bloody, corrupted communist Khrushev. Do you think, communism is good? Do you think, corruption is good? Do you think, it's bad to send military TO CORRECT crimes of communism and corruptions?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think you are a manipulated mindless fool.  Crimea was part of Ukraine as long as Putin's puppet Yanukovych was in charge, but as soon as he was overthrown, he attacked Crimea to take it back so that the new Ukrainian leader couldn't keep him from having a naval port on the Black Sea.  It PROVES that Yanukovych was a fraud, and that Putin is a fraud.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Russia didn't attack Crimea. There was no illegal annexation. It was perfectly legit. That is why Obama did nothing about it.
> The Crimeans voted overwhelmingly to join the Russian Federation. In fact they had been attempting to gain their independence from Ukraine for many years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If it was perfectly legit then why did Putin lie about having troops there?
Click to expand...

He didn't, you don't know what you are talking about.

The Russian Federation has a Naval Base there. Why wouldn't there be troops there?


----------



## Tehon

Lewdog said:


> Ukrainians finally saw just how crooked Yanukovych was, and how he was stealing money from the citizens of the country.


And what of the Obama puppet Poroshenko? The IMF is demanding he set up an anti-corruption court, which he is refusing to do.

In Ukraine, Corruption Is Now Undermining the Military


----------



## Lewdog

Tehon said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why?  Because Crimea IS part of the Ukraine and Russia had to send in the military to TAKE it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crimea IS a part of Russian Empire. Cutted for Ukraine by bloody, corrupted communist Khrushev. Do you think, communism is good? Do you think, corruption is good? Do you think, it's bad to send military TO CORRECT crimes of communism and corruptions?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think you are a manipulated mindless fool.  Crimea was part of Ukraine as long as Putin's puppet Yanukovych was in charge, but as soon as he was overthrown, he attacked Crimea to take it back so that the new Ukrainian leader couldn't keep him from having a naval port on the Black Sea.  It PROVES that Yanukovych was a fraud, and that Putin is a fraud.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Russia didn't attack Crimea. There was no illegal annexation. It was perfectly legit. That is why Obama did nothing about it.
> The Crimeans voted overwhelmingly to join the Russian Federation. In fact they had been attempting to gain their independence from Ukraine for many years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If it was perfectly legit then why did Putin lie about having troops there?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He didn't, you don't know what you are talking about.
> 
> The Russian Federation has a Naval Base there. Why wouldn't there be troops there?
Click to expand...


I'm not talking about at the Naval Base...  Don't be stupid.  Everyone here knows you hate the U.S., and will say anything including lies to propagate that.  

Russian Combat Medals Put Lie To Putin's Claim Of No Russian Troops In Ukraine


----------



## Lewdog

Tehon said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ukrainians finally saw just how crooked Yanukovych was, and how he was stealing money from the citizens of the country.
> 
> 
> 
> And what of the Obama puppet Poroshenko? The IMF is demanding he set up an anti-corruption court, which he is refusing to do.
> 
> In Ukraine, Corruption Is Now Undermining the Military
Click to expand...


I'm sorry, is Obama in power?


----------



## Tehon

Lewdog said:


> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> Crimea IS a part of Russian Empire. Cutted for Ukraine by bloody, corrupted communist Khrushev. Do you think, communism is good? Do you think, corruption is good? Do you think, it's bad to send military TO CORRECT crimes of communism and corruptions?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you are a manipulated mindless fool.  Crimea was part of Ukraine as long as Putin's puppet Yanukovych was in charge, but as soon as he was overthrown, he attacked Crimea to take it back so that the new Ukrainian leader couldn't keep him from having a naval port on the Black Sea.  It PROVES that Yanukovych was a fraud, and that Putin is a fraud.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Russia didn't attack Crimea. There was no illegal annexation. It was perfectly legit. That is why Obama did nothing about it.
> The Crimeans voted overwhelmingly to join the Russian Federation. In fact they had been attempting to gain their independence from Ukraine for many years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If it was perfectly legit then why did Putin lie about having troops there?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He didn't, you don't know what you are talking about.
> 
> The Russian Federation has a Naval Base there. Why wouldn't there be troops there?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not talking about at the Naval Base...  Don't be stupid.  Everyone here knows you hate the U.S., and will say anything including lies to propagate that.
> 
> Russian Combat Medals Put Lie To Putin's Claim Of No Russian Troops In Ukraine
Click to expand...

You were talking about Crimea, the peninsula on which contains the naval base and was rescued from Ukraine. Now you are shifting the goal post to include all of Ukraine.

What lies do I speak?


----------



## Tehon

Lewdog said:


> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ukrainians finally saw just how crooked Yanukovych was, and how he was stealing money from the citizens of the country.
> 
> 
> 
> And what of the Obama puppet Poroshenko? The IMF is demanding he set up an anti-corruption court, which he is refusing to do.
> 
> In Ukraine, Corruption Is Now Undermining the Military
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sorry, is Obama in power?
Click to expand...

Why shouldn't he be mentioned?
The Ukrainians have to continue living his fuck ups, why shouldn't you or any American be continually reminded?


----------



## Lewdog

Tehon said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think you are a manipulated mindless fool.  Crimea was part of Ukraine as long as Putin's puppet Yanukovych was in charge, but as soon as he was overthrown, he attacked Crimea to take it back so that the new Ukrainian leader couldn't keep him from having a naval port on the Black Sea.  It PROVES that Yanukovych was a fraud, and that Putin is a fraud.
> 
> 
> 
> Russia didn't attack Crimea. There was no illegal annexation. It was perfectly legit. That is why Obama did nothing about it.
> The Crimeans voted overwhelmingly to join the Russian Federation. In fact they had been attempting to gain their independence from Ukraine for many years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If it was perfectly legit then why did Putin lie about having troops there?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He didn't, you don't know what you are talking about.
> 
> The Russian Federation has a Naval Base there. Why wouldn't there be troops there?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not talking about at the Naval Base...  Don't be stupid.  Everyone here knows you hate the U.S., and will say anything including lies to propagate that.
> 
> Russian Combat Medals Put Lie To Putin's Claim Of No Russian Troops In Ukraine
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You were talking about Crimea, the peninsula on which contains the naval base and was rescued from Ukraine. Now you are shifting the goal post to include all of Ukraine.
> 
> What lies do I speak?
Click to expand...


There is a difference between JUST the naval base and all of Crimea.  You know better, you are just trying to troll and defend Russia.  

The only thing you are doing is showing how big of a hypocrite you are.  You complain about the U.S. being in other country's and violating their sovereignty, yet here you are defending Russia for doing the very same fucking thing.


----------



## Lewdog

Tehon said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ukrainians finally saw just how crooked Yanukovych was, and how he was stealing money from the citizens of the country.
> 
> 
> 
> And what of the Obama puppet Poroshenko? The IMF is demanding he set up an anti-corruption court, which he is refusing to do.
> 
> In Ukraine, Corruption Is Now Undermining the Military
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sorry, is Obama in power?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why shouldn't he be mentioned?
> The Ukrainians have to continue living his fuck ups, why shouldn't you or any American be continually reminded?
Click to expand...


Obama ISN'T in power.  Ukraine can do whatever the fuck they want.


----------



## Tehon

Lewdog said:


> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Russia didn't attack Crimea. There was no illegal annexation. It was perfectly legit. That is why Obama did nothing about it.
> The Crimeans voted overwhelmingly to join the Russian Federation. In fact they had been attempting to gain their independence from Ukraine for many years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If it was perfectly legit then why did Putin lie about having troops there?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He didn't, you don't know what you are talking about.
> 
> The Russian Federation has a Naval Base there. Why wouldn't there be troops there?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not talking about at the Naval Base...  Don't be stupid.  Everyone here knows you hate the U.S., and will say anything including lies to propagate that.
> 
> Russian Combat Medals Put Lie To Putin's Claim Of No Russian Troops In Ukraine
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You were talking about Crimea, the peninsula on which contains the naval base and was rescued from Ukraine. Now you are shifting the goal post to include all of Ukraine.
> 
> What lies do I speak?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is a difference between JUST the naval base and all of Crimea.  You know better, you are just trying to troll and defend Russia.
> 
> The only thing you are doing is showing how big of a hypocrite you are.  You complain about the U.S. being in other country's and violating their sovereignty, yet here you are defending Russia for doing the very same fucking thing.
Click to expand...

Putin didn't deny he had troops in Crimea. That is the point.

Crimeans wanted independence from Ukraine. Their sovereignty wasn't violated.


----------



## Tehon

Lewdog said:


> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ukrainians finally saw just how crooked Yanukovych was, and how he was stealing money from the citizens of the country.
> 
> 
> 
> And what of the Obama puppet Poroshenko? The IMF is demanding he set up an anti-corruption court, which he is refusing to do.
> 
> In Ukraine, Corruption Is Now Undermining the Military
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sorry, is Obama in power?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why shouldn't he be mentioned?
> The Ukrainians have to continue living his fuck ups, why shouldn't you or any American be continually reminded?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obama ISN'T in power.  Ukraine can do whatever the fuck they want.
Click to expand...

Yeah right. You don't seem to understand how international banking works.


----------



## Lewdog

Tehon said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> If it was perfectly legit then why did Putin lie about having troops there?
> 
> 
> 
> He didn't, you don't know what you are talking about.
> 
> The Russian Federation has a Naval Base there. Why wouldn't there be troops there?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not talking about at the Naval Base...  Don't be stupid.  Everyone here knows you hate the U.S., and will say anything including lies to propagate that.
> 
> Russian Combat Medals Put Lie To Putin's Claim Of No Russian Troops In Ukraine
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You were talking about Crimea, the peninsula on which contains the naval base and was rescued from Ukraine. Now you are shifting the goal post to include all of Ukraine.
> 
> What lies do I speak?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is a difference between JUST the naval base and all of Crimea.  You know better, you are just trying to troll and defend Russia.
> 
> The only thing you are doing is showing how big of a hypocrite you are.  You complain about the U.S. being in other country's and violating their sovereignty, yet here you are defending Russia for doing the very same fucking thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Putin didn't deny he had troops in Crimea. That is the point.
> 
> Crimeans wanted independence from Ukraine. Their sovereignty wasn't violated.
Click to expand...


Yes Putin did say there wasn't any Russian troops there.  You might be able to get that shit past someone who doesn't pay attention to the news, but that shit isn't going to work on me.


----------



## Lewdog

Tehon said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ukrainians finally saw just how crooked Yanukovych was, and how he was stealing money from the citizens of the country.
> 
> 
> 
> And what of the Obama puppet Poroshenko? The IMF is demanding he set up an anti-corruption court, which he is refusing to do.
> 
> In Ukraine, Corruption Is Now Undermining the Military
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sorry, is Obama in power?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why shouldn't he be mentioned?
> The Ukrainians have to continue living his fuck ups, why shouldn't you or any American be continually reminded?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obama ISN'T in power.  Ukraine can do whatever the fuck they want.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah right. You don't seem to understand how international banking works.
Click to expand...


What?  LMAO.  So now Obama runs international banks?

Have you recently hit your head?


----------



## Tehon

Lewdog said:


> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> He didn't, you don't know what you are talking about.
> 
> The Russian Federation has a Naval Base there. Why wouldn't there be troops there?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not talking about at the Naval Base...  Don't be stupid.  Everyone here knows you hate the U.S., and will say anything including lies to propagate that.
> 
> Russian Combat Medals Put Lie To Putin's Claim Of No Russian Troops In Ukraine
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You were talking about Crimea, the peninsula on which contains the naval base and was rescued from Ukraine. Now you are shifting the goal post to include all of Ukraine.
> 
> What lies do I speak?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is a difference between JUST the naval base and all of Crimea.  You know better, you are just trying to troll and defend Russia.
> 
> The only thing you are doing is showing how big of a hypocrite you are.  You complain about the U.S. being in other country's and violating their sovereignty, yet here you are defending Russia for doing the very same fucking thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Putin didn't deny he had troops in Crimea. That is the point.
> 
> Crimeans wanted independence from Ukraine. Their sovereignty wasn't violated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes Putin did say there wasn't any Russian troops there.  You might be able to get that shit past someone who doesn't pay attention to the news, but that shit isn't going to work on me.
Click to expand...

Link it then.


----------



## Tehon

Lewdog said:


> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> And what of the Obama puppet Poroshenko? The IMF is demanding he set up an anti-corruption court, which he is refusing to do.
> 
> In Ukraine, Corruption Is Now Undermining the Military
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry, is Obama in power?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why shouldn't he be mentioned?
> The Ukrainians have to continue living his fuck ups, why shouldn't you or any American be continually reminded?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obama ISN'T in power.  Ukraine can do whatever the fuck they want.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah right. You don't seem to understand how international banking works.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What?  LMAO.  So now Obama runs international banks?
> 
> Have you recently hit your head?
Click to expand...

That has nothing to do with Obama. We've already established the fact that Obama isn't in power.


----------



## Lewdog

Tehon said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not talking about at the Naval Base...  Don't be stupid.  Everyone here knows you hate the U.S., and will say anything including lies to propagate that.
> 
> Russian Combat Medals Put Lie To Putin's Claim Of No Russian Troops In Ukraine
> 
> 
> 
> You were talking about Crimea, the peninsula on which contains the naval base and was rescued from Ukraine. Now you are shifting the goal post to include all of Ukraine.
> 
> What lies do I speak?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is a difference between JUST the naval base and all of Crimea.  You know better, you are just trying to troll and defend Russia.
> 
> The only thing you are doing is showing how big of a hypocrite you are.  You complain about the U.S. being in other country's and violating their sovereignty, yet here you are defending Russia for doing the very same fucking thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Putin didn't deny he had troops in Crimea. That is the point.
> 
> Crimeans wanted independence from Ukraine. Their sovereignty wasn't violated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes Putin did say there wasn't any Russian troops there.  You might be able to get that shit past someone who doesn't pay attention to the news, but that shit isn't going to work on me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Link it then.
Click to expand...


I provided a fucking link.  Obviously you didn't read it.

"Vladimir Putin was cynically playing with words when he declared, on his annual broadcast to the Russian people on April 16, 2015: “I can tell you _outright and unequivocally_ [my italics] that there are no Russian troops in Ukraine.” Russian troops are indeed in Ukraine, but under the fiction that they signed "separation documents" from the army before being shipped to the Ukraine combat zone. Even though many fight under the same Russian commander and in their old unit, they are no longer officially part of the Russian army, according to Putin’s twisted narrative."


----------



## Lewdog

Tehon said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry, is Obama in power?
> 
> 
> 
> Why shouldn't he be mentioned?
> The Ukrainians have to continue living his fuck ups, why shouldn't you or any American be continually reminded?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obama ISN'T in power.  Ukraine can do whatever the fuck they want.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah right. You don't seem to understand how international banking works.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What?  LMAO.  So now Obama runs international banks?
> 
> Have you recently hit your head?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That has nothing to do with Obama. We've already established the fact that Obama isn't in power.
Click to expand...



Then why the fuck did you say it?  I've made no mention of any international banks, yet you made the statement I don't understand them.


----------



## Tehon

Lewdog said:


> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> You were talking about Crimea, the peninsula on which contains the naval base and was rescued from Ukraine. Now you are shifting the goal post to include all of Ukraine.
> 
> What lies do I speak?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is a difference between JUST the naval base and all of Crimea.  You know better, you are just trying to troll and defend Russia.
> 
> The only thing you are doing is showing how big of a hypocrite you are.  You complain about the U.S. being in other country's and violating their sovereignty, yet here you are defending Russia for doing the very same fucking thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Putin didn't deny he had troops in Crimea. That is the point.
> 
> Crimeans wanted independence from Ukraine. Their sovereignty wasn't violated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes Putin did say there wasn't any Russian troops there.  You might be able to get that shit past someone who doesn't pay attention to the news, but that shit isn't going to work on me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Link it then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I provided a fucking link.  Obviously you didn't read it.
> 
> "Vladimir Putin was cynically playing with words when he declared, on his annual broadcast to the Russian people on April 16, 2015: “I can tell you _outright and unequivocally_ [my italics] that there are no Russian troops in Ukraine.” Russian troops are indeed in Ukraine, but under the fiction that they signed "separation documents" from the army before being shipped to the Ukraine combat zone. Even though many fight under the same Russian commander and in their old unit, they are no longer officially part of the Russian army, according to Putin’s twisted narrative."
Click to expand...

No. Provide a link of Putin saying there are no Russian troops in *Crimea*. 

That is the statement you made that I objected to.


----------



## Tehon

Lewdog said:


> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why shouldn't he be mentioned?
> The Ukrainians have to continue living his fuck ups, why shouldn't you or any American be continually reminded?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obama ISN'T in power.  Ukraine can do whatever the fuck they want.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah right. You don't seem to understand how international banking works.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What?  LMAO.  So now Obama runs international banks?
> 
> Have you recently hit your head?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That has nothing to do with Obama. We've already established the fact that Obama isn't in power.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Then why the fuck did you say it?  I've made no mention of any international banks, yet you made the statement I don't understand them.
Click to expand...

Because Ukraine, due to Obama's intervention, is now committed to Western banks. The reason they ousted Yanukovych was because he was wavering on taking the West's bailout package.

Why am I discussing this with you. You don't seem to understand the basics of the conflict.


----------



## Lewdog

Tehon said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is a difference between JUST the naval base and all of Crimea.  You know better, you are just trying to troll and defend Russia.
> 
> The only thing you are doing is showing how big of a hypocrite you are.  You complain about the U.S. being in other country's and violating their sovereignty, yet here you are defending Russia for doing the very same fucking thing.
> 
> 
> 
> Putin didn't deny he had troops in Crimea. That is the point.
> 
> Crimeans wanted independence from Ukraine. Their sovereignty wasn't violated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes Putin did say there wasn't any Russian troops there.  You might be able to get that shit past someone who doesn't pay attention to the news, but that shit isn't going to work on me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Link it then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I provided a fucking link.  Obviously you didn't read it.
> 
> "Vladimir Putin was cynically playing with words when he declared, on his annual broadcast to the Russian people on April 16, 2015: “I can tell you _outright and unequivocally_ [my italics] that there are no Russian troops in Ukraine.” Russian troops are indeed in Ukraine, but under the fiction that they signed "separation documents" from the army before being shipped to the Ukraine combat zone. Even though many fight under the same Russian commander and in their old unit, they are no longer officially part of the Russian army, according to Putin’s twisted narrative."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. Provide a link of Putin saying there are no Russian troops in *Crimea*.
> 
> That is the statement you made that I objected to.
Click to expand...



Crimea was part of the Ukraine at the time.  Now you are just being a troll.

This whole issue was very simple.

#1.  Putin helped get the figurehead Yanukovych elected so that he could have no problem using the naval base that gives Russia access to the Black Sea, and all he had to do was give him some extra money through some financial deals like natural gas.  

#2.  Ukrainian citizens began to realize Yanukovych was stealing money from the citizens to fund his lavish lifestyle, and they overthrew his government.













#3.  Once Yanukovych was ousted suddenly there is an "uprising" in Crimea to leave Ukraine and go back to being part of Russia... of which many of these people in the uprising just happen to be Russian special forces military personnel who have just taken the Russian flags off their uniforms.  Yanukovych is given safe haven in Russia, surprise!

#4.  There is this mysterious vote that has these Russian military forces doing security at the voting stations... and Crimea votes to be annexed by Russia.

It was all a sham, and you drones fell for it and continue to.


----------



## Lewdog

Tehon said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama ISN'T in power.  Ukraine can do whatever the fuck they want.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah right. You don't seem to understand how international banking works.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What?  LMAO.  So now Obama runs international banks?
> 
> Have you recently hit your head?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That has nothing to do with Obama. We've already established the fact that Obama isn't in power.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Then why the fuck did you say it?  I've made no mention of any international banks, yet you made the statement I don't understand them.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because Ukraine, due to Obama's intervention, is now committed to Western banks. The reason they ousted Yanukovych was because he was wavering on taking the West's bailout package.
> 
> Why am I discussing this with you. You don't seem to understand the basics of the conflict.
Click to expand...


Ukraine WANTED to join the EU because they didn't want to be in the same shitty financial situation Russia is.


----------



## Lewdog

Tehon  you obviously hate the U.S. so why the fuck are you on a U.S. message forum?


----------



## Valerie

Marion Morrison said:


> wtf valerie? Pick a different thread to make your shilly post count in, damn!




huh?  you need a safe space from real news and facts??


----------



## Tehon

Lewdog said:


> Tehon  you obviously hate the U.S. so why the fuck are you on a U.S. message forum?


I'm no longer allowed to speak out against my government when I disagree with its policies? 

Rule number one, don't be a government stooge like Lewdog


----------



## Lewdog

Tehon said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tehon  you obviously hate the U.S. so why the fuck are you on a U.S. message forum?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm no longer allowed to speak out against my government when I disagree with its policies?
> 
> Rule number one, don't be a government stooge like Lewdog
Click to expand...



"Your country?"  

I don't believe you are a U.S. citizen one bit.


----------



## Tehon

Lewdog said:


> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah right. You don't seem to understand how international banking works.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What?  LMAO.  So now Obama runs international banks?
> 
> Have you recently hit your head?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That has nothing to do with Obama. We've already established the fact that Obama isn't in power.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Then why the fuck did you say it?  I've made no mention of any international banks, yet you made the statement I don't understand them.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because Ukraine, due to Obama's intervention, is now committed to Western banks. The reason they ousted Yanukovych was because he was wavering on taking the West's bailout package.
> 
> Why am I discussing this with you. You don't seem to understand the basics of the conflict.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ukraine WANTED to join the EU because they didn't want to be in the same shitty financial situation Russia is.
Click to expand...

No dude, Ukraine's elected representative was considering to remain in the Russian sphere of influence. The West didn't leave the decision in his hands.


----------



## Tehon

Lewdog said:


> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tehon  you obviously hate the U.S. so why the fuck are you on a U.S. message forum?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm no longer allowed to speak out against my government when I disagree with its policies?
> 
> Rule number one, don't be a government stooge like Lewdog
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "Your country?"
> 
> I don't believe you are a U.S. citizen one bit.
Click to expand...

Born and raised.


----------



## Tehon

Lewdog said:


> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Putin didn't deny he had troops in Crimea. That is the point.
> 
> Crimeans wanted independence from Ukraine. Their sovereignty wasn't violated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes Putin did say there wasn't any Russian troops there.  You might be able to get that shit past someone who doesn't pay attention to the news, but that shit isn't going to work on me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Link it then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I provided a fucking link.  Obviously you didn't read it.
> 
> "Vladimir Putin was cynically playing with words when he declared, on his annual broadcast to the Russian people on April 16, 2015: “I can tell you _outright and unequivocally_ [my italics] that there are no Russian troops in Ukraine.” Russian troops are indeed in Ukraine, but under the fiction that they signed "separation documents" from the army before being shipped to the Ukraine combat zone. Even though many fight under the same Russian commander and in their old unit, they are no longer officially part of the Russian army, according to Putin’s twisted narrative."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. Provide a link of Putin saying there are no Russian troops in *Crimea*.
> 
> That is the statement you made that I objected to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Crimea was part of the Ukraine at the time.  Now you are just being a troll.
> 
> This whole issue was very simple.
> 
> #1.  Putin helped get the figurehead Yanukovych elected so that he could have no problem using the naval base that gives Russia access to the Black Sea, and all he had to do was give him some extra money through some financial deals like natural gas.
> 
> #2.  Ukrainian citizens began to realize Yanukovych was stealing money from the citizens to fund his lavish lifestyle, and they overthrew his government.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #3.  Once Yanukovych was ousted suddenly there is an "uprising" in Crimea to leave Ukraine and go back to being part of Russia... of which many of these people in the uprising just happen to be Russian special forces military personnel who have just taken the Russian flags off their uniforms.  Yanukovych is given safe haven in Russia, surprise!
> 
> #4.  There is this mysterious vote that has these Russian military forces doing security at the voting stations... and Crimea votes to be annexed by Russia.
> 
> It was all a sham, and you drones fell for it and continue to.
Click to expand...

And you call me the drone.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Valerie said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> wtf valerie? Pick a different thread to make your shilly post count in, damn!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> huh?  you need a safe space from real news and facts??
Click to expand...


Apparently I need a safe space from a shit-ton of off-topic spamming from Valerie when a mod is the OP.

What percentage of that bullshit spam you posted is related to the topic, hmm?

You can easily make your post count in The Trump Administration thread.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Lewdog said:


> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> And what of the Obama puppet Poroshenko? The IMF is demanding he set up an anti-corruption court, which he is refusing to do.
> 
> In Ukraine, Corruption Is Now Undermining the Military
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry, is Obama in power?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why shouldn't he be mentioned?
> The Ukrainians have to continue living his fuck ups, why shouldn't you or any American be continually reminded?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obama ISN'T in power.  Ukraine can do whatever the fuck they want.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah right. You don't seem to understand how international banking works.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What?  LMAO.  So now Obama runs international banks?
> 
> Have you recently hit your head?
Click to expand...


No, international banks run Obama.


----------



## Sbiker

Lewdog said:


> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sbiker said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you call Crimea as Ukraine? It's historically and now - Russia.
> 
> Or you really sympathize to bloody communist regime with their solutions, crimes and anti-humanist actions???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why?  Because Crimea IS part of the Ukraine and Russia had to send in the military to TAKE it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Crimea IS a part of Russian Empire. Cutted for Ukraine by bloody, corrupted communist Khrushev. Do you think, communism is good? Do you think, corruption is good? Do you think, it's bad to send military TO CORRECT crimes of communism and corruptions?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think you are a manipulated mindless fool.  Crimea was part of Ukraine as long as Putin's puppet Yanukovych was in charge, but as soon as he was overthrown, he attacked Crimea to take it back so that the new Ukrainian leader couldn't keep him from having a naval port on the Black Sea.  It PROVES that Yanukovych was a fraud, and that Putin is a fraud.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Russia didn't attack Crimea. There was no illegal annexation. It was perfectly legit. That is why Obama did nothing about it.
> The Crimeans voted overwhelmingly to join the Russian Federation. In fact they had been attempting to gain their independence from Ukraine for many years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If it was perfectly legit then why did Putin lie about having troops there?
Click to expand...


If seriously, how could you prove, Crimea is a part of Ukraine?


----------



## Sbiker

Lewdog said:


> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> You were talking about Crimea, the peninsula on which contains the naval base and was rescued from Ukraine. Now you are shifting the goal post to include all of Ukraine.
> 
> What lies do I speak?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is a difference between JUST the naval base and all of Crimea.  You know better, you are just trying to troll and defend Russia.
> 
> The only thing you are doing is showing how big of a hypocrite you are.  You complain about the U.S. being in other country's and violating their sovereignty, yet here you are defending Russia for doing the very same fucking thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Putin didn't deny he had troops in Crimea. That is the point.
> 
> Crimeans wanted independence from Ukraine. Their sovereignty wasn't violated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes Putin did say there wasn't any Russian troops there.  You might be able to get that shit past someone who doesn't pay attention to the news, but that shit isn't going to work on me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Link it then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I provided a fucking link.  Obviously you didn't read it.
> 
> "Vladimir Putin was cynically playing with words when he declared, on his annual broadcast to the Russian people on April 16, 2015: “I can tell you _outright and unequivocally_ [my italics] that there are no Russian troops in Ukraine.” Russian troops are indeed in Ukraine, but under the fiction that they signed "separation documents" from the army before being shipped to the Ukraine combat zone. Even though many fight under the same Russian commander and in their old unit, they are no longer officially part of the Russian army, according to Putin’s twisted narrative."
Click to expand...


At the wall can be written "fuck", but it doesn't mean, this wall can fuck anyone. Media can easily lie and do it regularily... If you completely believe in media info - I can only feel sorry about you )


----------



## Sbiker

Lewdog said:


> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah right. You don't seem to understand how international banking works.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What?  LMAO.  So now Obama runs international banks?
> 
> Have you recently hit your head?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That has nothing to do with Obama. We've already established the fact that Obama isn't in power.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Then why the fuck did you say it?  I've made no mention of any international banks, yet you made the statement I don't understand them.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because Ukraine, due to Obama's intervention, is now committed to Western banks. The reason they ousted Yanukovych was because he was wavering on taking the West's bailout package.
> 
> Why am I discussing this with you. You don't seem to understand the basics of the conflict.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ukraine WANTED to join the EU because they didn't want to be in the same shitty financial situation Russia is.
Click to expand...


So now Ukraine is in the same wonderful situation like Romania  Have you seen Borat? They filmed "Kazakhstan" in one of Romania towns...


----------



## Sbiker

Marion Morrison said:


> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> wtf valerie? Pick a different thread to make your shilly post count in, damn!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> huh?  you need a safe space from real news and facts??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Apparently I need a safe space from a shit-ton of off-topic spamming from Valerie when a mod is the OP.
> 
> What percentage of that bullshit spam you posted is related to the topic, hmm?
> 
> You can easily make your post count in The Trump Administration thread.
Click to expand...


The words, Boris Nemtsov could said ))


----------



## Valerie

...the White House press secretary declined to support the British prime minister Theresa May’s conclusion that it is “highly likely” that Russia was responsible for the poisoning of the former spy Sergei Skripal and his daughter...



_*Donald Trump has said the US will condemn Russia if it is found to be behind the poisoning of Sergei Skripal.* The US president, who said he would be talking to Theresa May today to discuss the case, said: “It sounds to me like it would be Russia based on all of the evidence they have.”_

Trump says US will condemn Russia if it is found to be behind Skripal poisoning - Politics live


----------



## Valerie

and yet ANOTHER in the news today...




Nikolai Glushkov, a Russian exile who had links to compatriots who died in mysterious circumstances in the UK, has been found dead in his London home, his lawyer confirmed.

London's Metropolitan police said counterterrorism officers would lead the investigation "as a precaution because of associations that the man is believed to have had."

Nikolai Glushkov: Russian exile found dead in London home


----------



## Valerie

*Another Russian exile, Nikolai Glushkov, who was close friends with the late oligarch Boris Berezovsky has been found dead, aged 68, in his London home*. The Met police said counter terrorism officers are leading the inquiry into his death, which was described as “unexplained”. They added that there was no evidence to link it to events in Salisbury.


----------



## Valerie

*Associations with oligarchs*

Glushkov was a friend of the oligarch Boris Berezovsky, a powerful oligarch found dead in his UK home in 2013. Glushkov was never convinced of the police explanation that Berezovsky killed himself. 

He was granted political asylum in the UK in 2010, and in February 2016 Britain refused a request from Russia to extradite him on fraud charges connected to a period in the 1990s when he was deputy director of the Russian national airline Aeroflot.

Glushkov won notoriety in Russia's bare-knuckled transition to a market economy in the 1990s, when business, political and criminal interests often collided amid the privatization of state assets. 

He was formerly an employee of Berezovsky, one of the billionaires who bankrolled the 1996 re-election of President Boris Yeltsin. Berezovsky subsequently fell out with Yeltsin's successor, President Vladimir Putin, and Glushkov found himself caught up in a politically charged corruption case.


----------



## Valerie

*Former Soviet chemist shares details of the nerve agent Novichok*

A former Soviet chemist describes the effects of a nerve agent used in an attack on Sergei Skripal and his daughter Yulia, who remain hospitalized after being found poisoned in Salisbury, England, on March 4...

Former Soviet chemist shares details of the nerve agent Novichok  


On Monday, British Prime Minister Theresa May told Parliament the Skripals were poisoned with Novichok, a Soviet-era chemical weapon first developed in the '80s.



Vil Mirzayanov, the former chemist, was the head of the technical counterintelligence department in the Soviet era. By his own admission, his aims back then were to prevent other intelligence services from developing Novichok. In an interview, he said, "We were trying to keep it a secret for a long time."

Mirzayanov said, to make the poison would have required "the knowledge of people who were working at this factory" in Russia.

*Mirzayanov was imprisoned in the 1990s for blowing the whistle on Russian and Soviet chemical development activities that he felt were a "criminal enterprise." 
*
Russia kept the Novichok virus off the Chemical Weapons Convention list to continue developing new strains, he said. "Russia used this chemical weapons convention, destroying already aged, old weapons, keeping intact this new generation."

*Mirzayanov, now 83*, living in New Jersey and married to an American, recalled that *"slowly over time I came to the conclusion that I was participating in this criminal enterprise. *And after that, I decided to go to the public with revelations. From this time I am fighting against Novichok, to put it under international control -- but without any success."


----------



## Sbiker

Valerie said:


> ...the White House press secretary declined to support the British prime minister Theresa May’s conclusion that it is “highly likely” that Russia was responsible for the poisoning of the former spy Sergei Skripal and his daughter...
> 
> 
> 
> _*Donald Trump has said the US will condemn Russia if it is found to be behind the poisoning of Sergei Skripal.* The US president, who said he would be talking to Theresa May today to discuss the case, said: “It sounds to me like it would be Russia based on all of the evidence they have.”_
> 
> Trump says US will condemn Russia if it is found to be behind Skripal poisoning - Politics live



It seems, at whole world Putin usually use gunshots to finish his enemies... Even Nemtsov was killed by shot - no value, Putin did it or someone else, who wanted to be recognized as "Putin"...
But only in Britain Putin uses very sophisticated poisons and so on instead of a simple pair of bullets to the head of traitor... What's wrong with Britain? Powder don't work at Britain territory?


----------



## Sbiker

Valerie said:


> *Former Soviet chemist shares details of the nerve agent Novichok*
> 
> A former Soviet chemist describes the effects of a nerve agent used in an attack on Sergei Skripal and his daughter Yulia, who remain hospitalized after being found poisoned in Salisbury, England, on March 4...
> 
> Former Soviet chemist shares details of the nerve agent Novichok
> 
> 
> On Monday, British Prime Minister Theresa May told Parliament the Skripals were poisoned with Novichok, a Soviet-era chemical weapon first developed in the '80s.
> 
> 
> 
> Vil Mirzayanov, the former chemist, was the head of the technical counterintelligence department in the Soviet era. By his own admission, his aims back then were to prevent other intelligence services from developing Novichok. In an interview, he said, "We were trying to keep it a secret for a long time."
> 
> Mirzayanov said, to make the poison would have required "the knowledge of people who were working at this factory" in Russia.
> 
> *Mirzayanov was imprisoned in the 1990s for blowing the whistle on Russian and Soviet chemical development activities that he felt were a "criminal enterprise."
> *
> Russia kept the Novichok virus off the Chemical Weapons Convention list to continue developing new strains, he said. "Russia used this chemical weapons convention, destroying already aged, old weapons, keeping intact this new generation."
> 
> *Mirzayanov, now 83*, living in New Jersey and married to an American, recalled that *"slowly over time I came to the conclusion that I was participating in this criminal enterprise. *And after that, I decided to go to the public with revelations. From this time I am fighting against Novichok, to put it under international control -- but without any success."



Btw, do you know, Putin is a master of judo? How do you think, how many masters of martial arts he has as friends? A people, who can murder of any Skripal or Litvinenko and so on WITHOUT any poison and even without shots, only by hands... 
I'm not a defender of Putin, I've only imagined, how it can be - to murder someone far away with poison, instead of using gun or ice axe )) An awesome story for the humorous comedy


----------



## xyz

Valerie said:


> *Associations with oligarchs*
> 
> Glushkov was a friend of the oligarch Boris Berezovsky, a powerful oligarch found dead in his UK home in 2013. Glushkov was never convinced of the police explanation that Berezovsky killed himself.
> 
> He was granted political asylum in the UK in 2010, and in February 2016 Britain refused a request from Russia to extradite him on fraud charges connected to a period in the 1990s when he was deputy director of the Russian national airline Aeroflot.
> 
> Glushkov won notoriety in Russia's bare-knuckled transition to a market economy in the 1990s, when business, political and criminal interests often collided amid the privatization of state assets.
> 
> He was formerly an employee of Berezovsky, one of the billionaires who bankrolled the 1996 re-election of President Boris Yeltsin. Berezovsky subsequently fell out with Yeltsin's successor, President Vladimir Putin, and Glushkov found himself caught up in a politically charged corruption case.


It's also interesting that Trump has had deals with some Russian oligarchs before he was interested in Putin. The agents follow what the oligarchs do, so it would be logical that they later tried to contact Trump as well.


----------



## Valerie

Trump linked to Russian and Italian mafias, Fusion GPS founder claims in testimony


Glenn Simpson was hired to probe the presidential candidate by a conservative website, The Washington Free Beacon.

“We also increasingly saw that Mr. Trump’s business career had *evolved over the prior decade into a lot of projects in overseas places, particularly in the former Soviet Union, that were very opaque, and that he had made a number of trips to Russia but said he’d never done a business deal there,” Simpson said. “And I found that mysterious.”*

The dossier was one of the findings that raised questions about Trump's relationship with the Kremlin and whether Russia interfered in the 2016 presidential election.

*During his testimony, Simpson said members of the Russian mafia were buying the president's properties.* Democratic Representative Adam Schiff asked Simpson whether the Russian government knew about Trump's business dealings. Simpson responded with a "yes."


"If people who seem to be associated with the Russian mafia are buying Trump properties or arranging for other people to buy Trump properties, it does raise a question about whether they're doing it on behalf of the government," he later said.

During his testimony, Simpson urged the committee to continue its investigation into the president.

*"I think that the evidence that has developed over the last year, since President Trump took office, is that there is a well-established pattern of surreptitious contacts that occurred last year that supports the broad allegation of some sort of an undisclosed political or financial relationship between the Trump Organization and people in Russia," he said. *


House panel releases transcript of interview with Fusion GPS co-founder

Transcript: Fusion GPS looked into possible money laundering between Trump, Russians

Fusion GPS co-founder suspected possible 'crime in progress' between Trump world and Russians - CNNPolitics


----------



## Valerie

_May expels 23 Russian diplomats in response to spy poisoning

In response to the attempted murder of Sergei Skripal in Salisbury, the prime minister today said: “We will continue to bring all the capabilities of UK law enforcement to bear against serious criminals and corrupt elites. There is no place for these people or their money in our country.”


The anti-corruption group Transparency International is calling for the government to take “serious action” to combat this._


British diplomats to be expelled from Moscow in retaliation, Russian ambassador says - Politics live
https://www.theguardian.com/politic...hes-it-for-salisbury-spy-attack-politics-live

Russia | World news | The Guardian
https://www.theguardian.com/politic...uk-sanctions-imposed-on-russia-by-theresa-may

Novichok: nerve agent produced at only one site in Russia, says expert


----------

